# Disgusting



## BDBoop

Truly.



> Under Pennsylvania's new voter ID law, various other forms of photo identification will be accepted at voting places in November, including U.S. passports, student identification cards with expiration dates, current military identification, and ID cards issued to government employees.
> 
> But for most voters, the Pennsylvania driver's license is the standard photo ID. The disclosure that 9 percent of the state's registered voters don't have one - or an alternative, nondriver PennDot photo ID - provides a clearer picture of the hurdle set up by the state's new voter ID requirement.
> 
> Republican lawmakers pushed the bill through the legislature in March and it was signed into law by Gov. Corbett, over protests from Democrats that the measure would disenfranchise thousands of voters, disproportionately affecting those without driver's licenses - the poor, the elderly, and the young.
> 
> House Republican leader Mike Turzai acknowledged the law's political implications at a Republican State Committee meeting last month.
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> The law still faces a legal challenge as a possible violation of the state constitution. Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson scheduled a July 25 hearing and his decision is likely to reach the state Supreme Court before November.



Forgot the link, sorry.

http://articles.philly.com/2012-07-05/news/32537732_1_voter-id-new-voter-id-cards/


----------



## rightwinger

> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.



Doesn't help the Republican position


----------



## Oddball




----------



## BDBoop

rightwinger said:


> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
Click to expand...


You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.


----------



## Liability

BDBoop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
Click to expand...


IF the incumbent "deserves" to win, he should be able to do so by getting votes of actual eligible voters.


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GBAsFwPglw]Paul Weyrich - "I don&#39;t want everybody to vote" (Goo Goo) - YouTube[/ame]

goo goo motherfuckers


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Pennsylvania's new voter ID law, various other forms of photo identification will be accepted at voting places in November, including U.S. passports, student identification cards with expiration dates, current military identification, and ID cards issued to government employees.
> 
> But for most voters, the Pennsylvania driver's license is the standard photo ID. The disclosure that 9 percent of the state's registered voters don't have one - or an alternative, nondriver PennDot photo ID - provides a clearer picture of the hurdle set up by the state's new voter ID requirement.
> 
> Republican lawmakers pushed the bill through the legislature in March and it was signed into law by Gov. Corbett, over protests from Democrats that the measure would disenfranchise thousands of voters, disproportionately affecting those without driver's licenses - the poor, the elderly, and the young.
> 
> House Republican leader Mike Turzai acknowledged the law's political implications at a Republican State Committee meeting last month.
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> The law still faces a legal challenge as a possible violation of the state constitution. Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson scheduled a July 25 hearing and his decision is likely to reach the state Supreme Court before November.
Click to expand...




I am all for having to produce a valid photo ID to be able to vote.


----------



## BDBoop

Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.


----------



## BDBoop

But I REALLY love the fact that they believe doing so will help Romney win. That's just the unmitigated cherry on top.

 Way to have an agenda, people.


----------



## Truthmatters

goo goo motherfuckers


----------



## Katzndogz

What other country does not have voter verification?


----------



## Papageorgio

So only Democrats don't have ID?


----------



## Truthmatters

goo goo motherfuckers


your party said it right out loud.

you dont want everyone to vote


----------



## Two Thumbs

BDBoop said:


> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Pennsylvania's new voter ID law, various other forms of photo identification will be accepted at voting places in November, including U.S. passports, student identification cards with expiration dates, current military identification, and ID cards issued to government employees.
> 
> But for most voters, the Pennsylvania driver's license is the standard photo ID. The disclosure that 9 percent of the state's registered voters don't have one - or an alternative, nondriver PennDot photo ID - provides a clearer picture of the hurdle set up by the state's new voter ID requirement.
> 
> Republican lawmakers pushed the bill through the legislature in March and it was signed into law by Gov. Corbett, over protests from Democrats that the measure would disenfranchise thousands of voters, disproportionately affecting those without driver's licenses - the poor, the elderly, and the young.
> 
> House Republican leader Mike Turzai acknowledged the law's political implications at a Republican State Committee meeting last month.
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> The law still faces a legal challenge as a possible violation of the state constitution. Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson scheduled a July 25 hearing and his decision is likely to reach the state Supreme Court before November.
Click to expand...


Identification Card (initial)  $13.50

You're disgusted over $13.50  

and that people should prove they have the legal right to vote in my state.


----------



## Nosmo King

The whole voter I.D. argument from the Right is a solution looking for a problem.  There just isn't the rampant voter fraud happening.  

And when the Republicans applaud this purely political move that erodes rights, they are just keeping the consistency they pride themselves on.  

No other ideology consistently erodes rights the way the modern Conservative ideology does.


----------



## Two Thumbs

BDBoop said:


> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.


----------



## Nosmo King

Two Thumbs said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Pennsylvania's new voter ID law, various other forms of photo identification will be accepted at voting places in November, including U.S. passports, student identification cards with expiration dates, current military identification, and ID cards issued to government employees.
> 
> But for most voters, the Pennsylvania driver's license is the standard photo ID. The disclosure that 9 percent of the state's registered voters don't have one - or an alternative, nondriver PennDot photo ID - provides a clearer picture of the hurdle set up by the state's new voter ID requirement.
> 
> Republican lawmakers pushed the bill through the legislature in March and it was signed into law by Gov. Corbett, over protests from Democrats that the measure would disenfranchise thousands of voters, disproportionately affecting those without driver's licenses - the poor, the elderly, and the young.
> 
> House Republican leader Mike Turzai acknowledged the law's political implications at a Republican State Committee meeting last month.
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> The law still faces a legal challenge as a possible violation of the state constitution. Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson scheduled a July 25 hearing and his decision is likely to reach the state Supreme Court before November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Identification Card (initial)  $13.50
> 
> You're disgusted over $13.50
> 
> and that people should prove they have the legal right to vote in my state.
Click to expand...

That amounts to a poll tax!  And poll taxes have been roundly refuted by the courts.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Nosmo King said:


> The whole voter I.D. argument from the Right is a solution looking for a problem.  There just isn't the rampant voter fraud happening.
> 
> And when the Republicans applaud this purely political move that erodes rights, they are just keeping the consistency they pride themselves on.
> 
> No other ideology consistently erodes rights the way the modern Conservative ideology does.



Complete and utter bullshit.

Liberalism has reduced an array of rights.

the right to bear arms is now the right to own certain hands guns and certain ammo
the right to free speech, is AOK unless you get angry and hateful, then you can end up in jail.
and now you learned that you can mandate that anything be bought.


----------



## rightwinger

Two Thumbs said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Pennsylvania's new voter ID law, various other forms of photo identification will be accepted at voting places in November, including U.S. passports, student identification cards with expiration dates, current military identification, and ID cards issued to government employees.
> 
> But for most voters, the Pennsylvania driver's license is the standard photo ID. The disclosure that 9 percent of the state's registered voters don't have one - or an alternative, nondriver PennDot photo ID - provides a clearer picture of the hurdle set up by the state's new voter ID requirement.
> 
> Republican lawmakers pushed the bill through the legislature in March and it was signed into law by Gov. Corbett, over protests from Democrats that the measure would disenfranchise thousands of voters, disproportionately affecting those without driver's licenses - the poor, the elderly, and the young.
> 
> House Republican leader Mike Turzai acknowledged the law's political implications at a Republican State Committee meeting last month.
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> The law still faces a legal challenge as a possible violation of the state constitution. Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson scheduled a July 25 hearing and his decision is likely to reach the state Supreme Court before November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Identification Card (initial)  $13.50
> 
> You're disgusted over $13.50
> 
> and that people should prove they have the legal right to vote in my state.
Click to expand...


Why should you have to pay $13.50 to vote?


----------



## BDBoop

Two Thumbs said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Pennsylvania's new voter ID law, various other forms of photo identification will be accepted at voting places in November, including U.S. passports, student identification cards with expiration dates, current military identification, and ID cards issued to government employees.
> 
> But for most voters, the Pennsylvania driver's license is the standard photo ID. The disclosure that 9 percent of the state's registered voters don't have one - or an alternative, nondriver PennDot photo ID - provides a clearer picture of the hurdle set up by the state's new voter ID requirement.
> 
> Republican lawmakers pushed the bill through the legislature in March and it was signed into law by Gov. Corbett, over protests from Democrats that the measure would disenfranchise thousands of voters, disproportionately affecting those without driver's licenses - the poor, the elderly, and the young.
> 
> House Republican leader Mike Turzai acknowledged the law's political implications at a Republican State Committee meeting last month.
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> The law still faces a legal challenge as a possible violation of the state constitution. Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson scheduled a July 25 hearing and his decision is likely to reach the state Supreme Court before November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Identification Card (initial)  $13.50
> 
> You're disgusted over $13.50
> 
> and that people should prove they have the legal right to vote in my state.
Click to expand...


The issue is not that PennDOT is not charging for an ID, but rather, that the supporting documentation is not free. The instant any required thing becomes non-free as a prerequisite to voting, it becomes a poll tax, and poll taxes are unconstitutional.

So in order to get that ID (see prior paragraph), you would have to supply:

Social Security Card
AND
One of the following:
Certificate of U.S. Citizenship
Certificate of Naturalization
Valid U.S. Passport
*Birth Certificate with a raised seal
PLUS
Two proofs of **residency such as lease agreements, current utility bills, mortgage documents, W-2 form, tax records

It cost $10 to get a new copy of my social security card, and it costs at least that much to get a copy of my birth certificate.

And yes. I am not one of them, but many MANY people don't have $13.50 - and IMO, they shouldn't have to.

Besides. What is really shocking about the OP is that the man said this to begin with.



> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Don't you need ID to get EBT, or the like? 
It seems to me, that anyone in the 9% who does not have ID, could go to the DMV and get a photo ID issued before november. 


Excellent faux rager though. i mean, I was steaming to find out that IDs would be required to make sure illegals, double votes etc don't spike the counts.

Raged, i tell ya.


----------



## Trajan

BDBoop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
Click to expand...


and what difference would it make to obama then,  using your view?


----------



## BDBoop

See sig.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Nosmo King said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Identification Card (initial)  $13.50
> 
> You're disgusted over $13.50
> 
> and that people should prove they have the legal right to vote in my state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That amounts to a poll tax!  And poll taxes have been roundly refuted by the courts.
Click to expand...


Not anymore.

Lets call it a 'mandate'.  Paying a tax for not having ID.

yeah, that's it, it all makes sense now.



Wanna cash a check?  better have photo id
drive a car?  photo id

and so on and so forth


----------



## Nosmo King

Two Thumbs said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole voter I.D. argument from the Right is a solution looking for a problem.  There just isn't the rampant voter fraud happening.
> 
> And when the Republicans applaud this purely political move that erodes rights, they are just keeping the consistency they pride themselves on.
> 
> No other ideology consistently erodes rights the way the modern Conservative ideology does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete and utter bullshit.
> 
> Liberalism has reduced an array of rights.
> 
> the right to bear arms is now the right to own certain hands guns and certain ammo
> the right to free speech, is AOK unless you get angry and hateful, then you can end up in jail.
> and now you learned that you can mandate that anything be bought.
Click to expand...

The Right provides the obstacle to every social movement ever.  Civil rights, women's rights, gay rights, worker's rights, environmental safety, and, yes, speech rights have all been trampled by Conservatives.

Sorry, but history is a cruel master!


----------



## Two Thumbs

BDBoop said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Identification Card (initial)  $13.50
> 
> You're disgusted over $13.50
> 
> and that people should prove they have the legal right to vote in my state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The issue is not that PennDOT is not charging for an ID, but rather, that the supporting documentation is not free. The instant any required thing becomes non-free as a prerequisite to voting, it becomes a poll tax, and poll taxes are unconstitutional.
> 
> So in order to get that ID (see prior paragraph), you would have to supply:
> 
> Social Security Card
> AND
> One of the following:
> Certificate of U.S. Citizenship
> Certificate of Naturalization
> Valid U.S. Passport
> *Birth Certificate with a raised seal
> PLUS
> Two proofs of **residency such as lease agreements, current utility bills, mortgage documents, W-2 form, tax records
> 
> It cost $10 to get a new copy of my social security card, and it costs at least that much to get a copy of my birth certificate.
> 
> And yes. I am not one of them, but many MANY people don't have $13.50 - and IMO, they shouldn't have to.
> 
> Besides. What is really shocking about the OP is that the man said this to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I Don't Care What He Said

since it was most likely out of context, again.

and if anyone seriously can't get an id, then they are just fucked up in the head.


----------



## BDBoop

Out of context.











​


Oh, god. Thanks. I needed a really good laugh.


----------



## Caroljo

This is not like Obamacare, where you are FORCED to either buy insurance or they tax you for not doing it.  A person is not going to get fined, or taxed, because they can't get a proper ID to vote.

I'm all for voter ID....and most people will have no problem getting the ID they need.  I do think if a state makes it a law, that people under a certain income should not have to pay for it.  The Gov't wastes so much money anyway it wouldn't hurt to pay for people to have the proper ID to be able to vote.  I don't like the idea of anyone not being able to vote just because they don't have the little bit of money needed to get the proper ID.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.




No one is keeping the homeless from getting ID...execpt the homeless themselves. I am also very sure that acorn will be rounding them all up giving them real or fake id's anyway.....  

There is also no prof the disenfranchised are voting either.


----------



## Truthmatters

the only way republicans can win elections anymore is to keep people from voting


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuOT1bRYdK8]Turzai: Voter ID Will Allow Romney to Win Pa. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Nosmo King said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Identification Card (initial)  $13.50
> 
> You're disgusted over $13.50
> 
> and that people should prove they have the legal right to vote in my state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That amounts to a poll tax!  And poll taxes have been roundly refuted by the courts.
Click to expand...


It except it doesn't and courts have already validated Voter ID laws in other states.

Besides, it's not a tax, it's a "fee" for not complying with the law.  Surely, you don't have a problem with that because you Obamabots were all about that last week.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> But I REALLY love the fact that they believe doing so will help Romney win. That's just the unmitigated cherry on top.
> 
> Way to have an agenda, people.




I would care less about who wins.....  The point is if you want to vote you need to be a _live_ body WITH photo ID.


----------



## rightwinger

The key issue is that Republicans are putting obstructions to voting without any proof of widespread voter fraud in Pennsylvania

Being so blatant about the true intent of the law is revealing. Hope the courts take notice


----------



## Truthmatters

goo goo sumbitches


----------



## syrenn

Nosmo King said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Identification Card (initial)  $13.50
> 
> You're disgusted over $13.50
> 
> and that people should prove they have the legal right to vote in my state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That amounts to a poll tax!  And poll taxes have been roundly refuted by the courts.
Click to expand...



I am sure it is like everything else in this country... say its a hardship and the fee is waived.


----------



## BDBoop

rightwinger said:


> The key issue is that Republicans are putting obstructions to voting without any proof of widespread voter fraud in Pennsylvania
> 
> Being so blatant about the true intent of the law is revealing. Hope the courts take notice



Yup, this is going to court.


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Identification Card (initial)  $13.50
> 
> You're disgusted over $13.50
> 
> and that people should prove they have the legal right to vote in my state.
> 
> 
> 
> That amounts to a poll tax!  And poll taxes have been roundly refuted by the courts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it is like everything else in this country... say its a hardship and the fee is waived.
Click to expand...


Already addressed up-thread.


----------



## Katzndogz

Nosmo King said:


> The whole voter I.D. argument from the Right is a solution looking for a problem.  There just isn't the rampant voter fraud happening.
> 
> And when the Republicans applaud this purely political move that erodes rights, they are just keeping the consistency they pride themselves on.
> 
> No other ideology consistently erodes rights the way the modern Conservative ideology does.



Tell it to Charlie Rangel.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Nosmo King said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole voter I.D. argument from the Right is a solution looking for a problem.  There just isn't the rampant voter fraud happening.
> 
> And when the Republicans applaud this purely political move that erodes rights, they are just keeping the consistency they pride themselves on.
> 
> No other ideology consistently erodes rights the way the modern Conservative ideology does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete and utter bullshit.
> 
> Liberalism has reduced an array of rights.
> 
> the right to bear arms is now the right to own certain hands guns and certain ammo
> the right to free speech, is AOK unless you get angry and hateful, then you can end up in jail.
> and now you learned that you can mandate that anything be bought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Right provides the obstacle to every social movement ever.  Civil rights, women's rights, gay rights, worker's rights, environmental safety, and, yes, speech rights have all been trampled by Conservatives.
> 
> Sorry, but history is a cruel master!
Click to expand...


womens right to votge; passed by gop run Congress
MLK was a republican
The epa, as predicted, is out of control

liberals have banned smoking in public, mandated salt intake, etc

but we are off topic

the end result is that this is not a tax, it's a safety valve to prevent any voter fraud.


----------



## sitarro

BDBoop said:


> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.



Wait, are you really going to sit here and pretend that homeless people vote unless they are bought by a bottle of MD2020 or a free lunch and ride to a poll? Why don't the same people that are so concerned with buying a cheap vote pick the same people up and bring them to get a photo ID......that is the least you crooked fucks should do for the cheap vote....... or maybe the Republicans should beat you to it and kick your ass at yo
ur own bullshit game.


----------



## Nosmo King

Two Thumbs said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Complete and utter bullshit.
> 
> Liberalism has reduced an array of rights.
> 
> the right to bear arms is now the right to own certain hands guns and certain ammo
> the right to free speech, is AOK unless you get angry and hateful, then you can end up in jail.
> and now you learned that you can mandate that anything be bought.
> 
> 
> 
> The Right provides the obstacle to every social movement ever.  Civil rights, women's rights, gay rights, worker's rights, environmental safety, and, yes, speech rights have all been trampled by Conservatives.
> 
> Sorry, but history is a cruel master!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> womens right to votge; passed by gop run Congress
> MLK was a republican
> The epa, as predicted, is out of control
> 
> liberals have banned smoking in public, mandated salt intake, etc
> 
> but we are off topic
> 
> the end result is that this is not a tax, it's a safety valve to prevent any voter fraud.
Click to expand...

Note I never said "REPUBLICAN".  I said CONSERVATIVE.  There's a difference between political party and political ideology.  Conservatives are the stumbling blocks to freedoms.  Always have been and, I presume always will be.

And there simply isn't the voter fraud Conservatives argue as a threat.  The voter I.D. argument is about limiting citizen's right to vote.


----------



## Trajan

BDBoop said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Identification Card (initial)  $13.50
> 
> You're disgusted over $13.50
> 
> and that people should prove they have the legal right to vote in my state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The issue is not that PennDOT is not charging for an ID, but rather, that the supporting documentation is not free. The instant any required thing becomes non-free as a prerequisite to voting, it becomes a poll tax, and poll taxes are unconstitutional.
> 
> So in order to get that ID (see prior paragraph), you would have to supply:
> 
> Social Security Card
> AND
> One of the following:
> Certificate of U.S. Citizenship
> Certificate of Naturalization
> Valid U.S. Passport
> *Birth Certificate with a raised seal
> PLUS
> Two proofs of **residency such as lease agreements, current utility bills, mortgage documents, W-2 form, tax records
> 
> It cost $10 to get a new copy of my social security card, and it costs at least that much to get a copy of my birth certificate.
> 
> And yes. I am not one of them, but many MANY people don't have $13.50 - and IMO, they shouldn't have to.
> 
> Besides. What is really shocking about the OP is that the man said this to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


ok,  nice post. concise and raises some points.


let me ask you then;

One of the following:
Certificate of U.S. Citizenship
Certificate of Naturalization
Valid U.S. Passport
*Birth Certificate with a raised seal
PLUS
Two proofs of **residency such as lease agreements, current utility bills, mortgage documents, W-2 form, tax records

who , does not have at least on of these aside from the SSI card? 

and, don't you think its a tad patronizing to assume these folks don't have any of the above? Or maybe......

Not everyone does things in their own best interests, hell, theres over what,  a million people that could get their kids on Schip, but don't because, they are just to indolent or non caring to do so *shrugs*some folks just don't give a crap about voting, we got what, 64% of the populace voting last time?....see?


----------



## Truthmatters

why does the right seek to make voting harder for legal American voters?

goo goo


----------



## Two Thumbs

Nosmo King said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Right provides the obstacle to every social movement ever.  Civil rights, women's rights, gay rights, worker's rights, environmental safety, and, yes, speech rights have all been trampled by Conservatives.
> 
> Sorry, but history is a cruel master!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> womens right to votge; passed by gop run Congress
> MLK was a republican
> The epa, as predicted, is out of control
> 
> liberals have banned smoking in public, mandated salt intake, etc
> 
> but we are off topic
> 
> the end result is that this is not a tax, it's a safety valve to prevent any voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Note i never said "REPUBLICAN".  I said CONSERVATIVE.  There's a difference between political party and political ideology.  Conservatives are the stumbling blocks to freedoms.  Always have been and, I presume always will be.
> 
> And there simply isn't the voter fraud Conservatives argue as a threat.  The voter I.D. argument is about limiting citizen's right to vote.
Click to expand...


Unless you mean religious conservatives, you couldn't be more wrong.

reps and everything to the left of them have no issue ignoring the Constitution.


----------



## BDBoop

Trajan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Identification Card (initial)  $13.50
> 
> You're disgusted over $13.50
> 
> and that people should prove they have the legal right to vote in my state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is not that PennDOT is not charging for an ID, but rather, that the supporting documentation is not free. The instant any required thing becomes non-free as a prerequisite to voting, it becomes a poll tax, and poll taxes are unconstitutional.
> 
> So in order to get that ID (see prior paragraph), you would have to supply:
> 
> Social Security Card
> AND
> One of the following:
> Certificate of U.S. Citizenship
> Certificate of Naturalization
> Valid U.S. Passport
> *Birth Certificate with a raised seal
> PLUS
> Two proofs of **residency such as lease agreements, current utility bills, mortgage documents, W-2 form, tax records
> 
> It cost $10 to get a new copy of my social security card, and it costs at least that much to get a copy of my birth certificate.
> 
> And yes. I am not one of them, but many MANY people don't have $13.50 - and IMO, they shouldn't have to.
> 
> Besides. What is really shocking about the OP is that the man said this to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok,  nice post. concise and raises some points.
> 
> 
> let me ask you then;
> 
> One of the following:
> Certificate of U.S. Citizenship
> Certificate of Naturalization
> Valid U.S. Passport
> *Birth Certificate with a raised seal
> PLUS
> Two proofs of **residency such as lease agreements, current utility bills, mortgage documents, W-2 form, tax records
> 
> who , does not have at least on of these aside from the SSI card?
> 
> and, don't you think its a tad patronizing to assume these folks don't have any of the above? Or maybe......
> 
> Not everyone does things in their own best interests, hell, theres over what,  a million people that could get their kids on Schip, but don't because, they are just to indolent or non caring to do so *shrugs*some folks just don't give a crap about voting, we got what, 64% of the populace voting last time?....see?
Click to expand...


I was on that list for a time. My marriage ended abruptly, I was living with my sister. When I got a job a few weeks later, my driver's license was not enough (and she loaned me the money for that) - I had to pay $10 for my social security card. At some point, I'll need more money for my birth certificate (since I didn't think to grab it on my way out the door). 

I have a question. How many decades has this country NOT felt the need to make laws like this?

What's changed.


----------



## Trajan

Nosmo King said:


> The whole voter I.D. argument from the Right is a solution looking for a problem.  There just isn't the rampant voter fraud happening.
> 
> And when the Republicans applaud this purely political move that erodes rights, they are just keeping the consistency they pride themselves on.
> 
> No other ideology consistently erodes rights the way the modern Conservative ideology does.



ok, so let me ask, whats your over and under for "rampant" fraud?

hell, its part of accepted history now that Daly had dead people voting,  stuffed ballot boxs and cheated his ass for JFK , so you think things have gotten better? 

ensuring everyone is a valid voter is a win win for everyone*shrugs*


----------



## BDBoop

I also can't help wondering if they think it is that easy? Because I wouldn't just say "Oh, I can't vote? O, herp-a-derp." I would go do whatever I had to to retain my legal rights.


----------



## sitarro

BDBoop said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Identification Card (initial)  $13.50
> 
> You're disgusted over $13.50
> 
> and that people should prove they have the legal right to vote in my state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The issue is not that PennDOT is not charging for an ID, but rather, that the supporting documentation is not free. The instant any required thing becomes non-free as a prerequisite to voting, it becomes a poll tax, and poll taxes are unconstitutional.
> 
> So in order to get that ID (see prior paragraph), you would have to supply:
> 
> Social Security Card
> AND
> One of the following:
> Certificate of U.S. Citizenship
> Certificate of Naturalization
> Valid U.S. Passport
> *Birth Certificate with a raised seal
> PLUS
> Two proofs of **residency such as lease agreements, current utility bills, mortgage documents, W-2 form, tax records
> 
> It cost $10 to get a new copy of my social security card, and it costs at least that much to get a copy of my birth certificate.
> 
> And yes. I am not one of them, but many MANY people don't have $13.50 - and IMO, they shouldn't have to.
> 
> Besides. What is really shocking about the OP is that the man said this to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The asshole you support spent 730,000,000 dollars to buy the election in 2008, he claimed he would spend a billion this time........ why should any of your supporters have to pay shit, let mr. money pay for it.


----------



## BDBoop

Off-topic.


----------



## Trajan

BDBoop said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is not that PennDOT is not charging for an ID, but rather, that the supporting documentation is not free. The instant any required thing becomes non-free as a prerequisite to voting, it becomes a poll tax, and poll taxes are unconstitutional.
> 
> So in order to get that ID (see prior paragraph), you would have to supply:
> 
> Social Security Card
> AND
> One of the following:
> Certificate of U.S. Citizenship
> Certificate of Naturalization
> Valid U.S. Passport
> *Birth Certificate with a raised seal
> PLUS
> Two proofs of **residency such as lease agreements, current utility bills, mortgage documents, W-2 form, tax records
> 
> It cost $10 to get a new copy of my social security card, and it costs at least that much to get a copy of my birth certificate.
> 
> And yes. I am not one of them, but many MANY people don't have $13.50 - and IMO, they shouldn't have to.
> 
> Besides. What is really shocking about the OP is that the man said this to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok,  nice post. concise and raises some points.
> 
> 
> let me ask you then;
> 
> One of the following:
> Certificate of U.S. Citizenship
> Certificate of Naturalization
> Valid U.S. Passport
> *Birth Certificate with a raised seal
> PLUS
> Two proofs of **residency such as lease agreements, current utility bills, mortgage documents, W-2 form, tax records
> 
> who , does not have at least on of these aside from the SSI card?
> 
> and, don't you think its a tad patronizing to assume these folks don't have any of the above? Or maybe......
> 
> Not everyone does things in their own best interests, hell, theres over what,  a million people that could get their kids on Schip, but don't because, they are just to indolent or non caring to do so *shrugs*some folks just don't give a crap about voting, we got what, 64% of the populace voting last time?....see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was on that list for a time. My marriage ended abruptly, I was living with my sister. When I got a job a few weeks later, my driver's license was not enough (and she loaned me the money for that) - I had to pay $10 for my social security card. At some point, I'll need more money for my birth certificate (since I didn't think to grab it on my way out the door).
> 
> I have a question. How many decades has this country NOT felt the need to make laws like this?
> 
> What's changed.
Click to expand...


so how many people do you think have that issue? did you ask to vote provisionally? 

whats changed? well for one thing, a guy walked into AG Holders polling place for voting and was actually offered a ballot and an  opportunity to vote, he was white to boot......we are choking on data and the system has become a great deal more sophisticated and I dare say the jukers have become smarter......


----------



## Nosmo King

Two Thumbs said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> womens right to votge; passed by gop run Congress
> MLK was a republican
> The epa, as predicted, is out of control
> 
> liberals have banned smoking in public, mandated salt intake, etc
> 
> but we are off topic
> 
> the end result is that this is not a tax, it's a safety valve to prevent any voter fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> Note i never said "REPUBLICAN".  I said CONSERVATIVE.  There's a difference between political party and political ideology.  Conservatives are the stumbling blocks to freedoms.  Always have been and, I presume always will be.
> 
> And there simply isn't the voter fraud Conservatives argue as a threat.  The voter I.D. argument is about limiting citizen's right to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless you mean religious conservatives, you couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> reps and everything to the left of them have no issue ignoring the Constitution.
Click to expand...

You can't hide behind the skirts of the Religious Right if you are trying to defend the Conservative track record on the erosion of rights.  The religious had little or nothing to do with snuffing out the ERA or unions or flag burning or child labor laws or environmental safe guards.  Some of those things take money to fix.  The religious don't look at the fiscal bottom line as much as the ecclesiastical bottom line.


----------



## Unkotare

Nosmo King said:


> The whole voter I.D. argument from the Right is a solution looking for a problem.  There just isn't the rampant voter fraud happening.  .




Not a lot of people steal plutonium, but you still want that to be illegal.


----------



## Trajan

BDBoop said:


> I also can't help wondering if they think it is that easy? Because I wouldn't just say "Oh, I can't vote? O, herp-a-derp." I would go do whatever I had to to retain my legal rights.



you don't have a 'legal' right unless you.....follow the process...

so you yourself just decided and said,  that you would vote illegally if you had to..... so, why not vote twice? say live or go to school in one state, vote there,  and send in a absentee in an other? is that a problem? or just a herp a derp?


----------



## Unkotare

BDBoop said:


> At some point, I'll need more money for my birth certificate (since I didn't think to grab it on my way out the door). .






If you can't "think to grab it" on your way out the door then maybe you shouldn't be voting.


----------



## Nosmo King

Trajan said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole voter I.D. argument from the Right is a solution looking for a problem.  There just isn't the rampant voter fraud happening.
> 
> And when the Republicans applaud this purely political move that erodes rights, they are just keeping the consistency they pride themselves on.
> 
> No other ideology consistently erodes rights the way the modern Conservative ideology does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, so let me ask, whats your over and under for "rampant" fraud?
> 
> hell, its part of accepted history now that Daly had dead people voting,  stuffed ballot boxs and cheated his ass for JFK , so you think things have gotten better?
> 
> ensuring everyone is a valid voter is a win win for everyone*shrugs*
Click to expand...

Anecdotal at best.  Show me the reports of voter fraud from the Departments of state of the various states.  If there are cases of voter fraud that could be prevented by requiring a photo I.D. then we'll have something to talk about.

Otherwise, it is what it is: a Conservative drum beat to limit the pool of potential voters.


----------



## Trajan

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Identification Card (initial)  $13.50
> 
> You're disgusted over $13.50
> 
> and that people should prove they have the legal right to vote in my state.
> 
> 
> 
> That amounts to a poll tax!  And poll taxes have been roundly refuted by the courts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It except it doesn't and courts have already validated Voter ID laws in other states.
> 
> Besides, it's not a tax, it's a "fee" for not complying with the law.  Surely, you don't have a problem with that because you Obamabots were all about that last week.
Click to expand...


some 'fees' are more equal than others


----------



## Nosmo King

Unkotare said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole voter I.D. argument from the Right is a solution looking for a problem.  There just isn't the rampant voter fraud happening.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot of people steal plutonium, but you still want that to be illegal.
Click to expand...

Specious logic.  Try again.


----------



## Truthmatters

they prefer keeping people from voting.

its the only way they can win elections anymore


----------



## Caroljo

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I REALLY love the fact that they believe doing so will help Romney win. That's just the unmitigated cherry on top.
> 
> Way to have an agenda, people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would care less about who wins.....  The point is if you want to vote you need to be a _live_ body WITH photo ID.
Click to expand...


True...

The left are just upset because they know the voter ID law will enforce the law....that you have to be a citizen, over 18, (and alive) to vote.  THAT is how it will help Romney win.  Obama won't have all the illegals and dead people to help him out.


----------



## BDBoop

Trajan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also can't help wondering if they think it is that easy? Because I wouldn't just say "Oh, I can't vote? O, herp-a-derp." I would go do whatever I had to to retain my legal rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have a 'legal' right unless you.....follow the process...
> 
> so you yourself just decided and said,  that you would vote illegally if you had to..... so, why not vote twice? say live or go to school in one state, vote there,  and send in a absentee in an other? is that a problem? or just a herp a derp?
Click to expand...


No I didn't. I meant I would ask them what they need, and I would go get it.


----------



## Sarah G

I had my driver's license out last tim I went and they didn't even look.


----------



## Trajan

Nosmo King said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole voter I.D. argument from the Right is a solution looking for a problem.  There just isn't the rampant voter fraud happening.
> 
> And when the Republicans applaud this purely political move that erodes rights, they are just keeping the consistency they pride themselves on.
> 
> No other ideology consistently erodes rights the way the modern Conservative ideology does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, so let me ask, whats your over and under for "rampant" fraud?
> 
> hell, its part of accepted history now that Daly had dead people voting,  stuffed ballot boxs and cheated his ass for JFK , so you think things have gotten better?
> 
> ensuring everyone is a valid voter is a win win for everyone*shrugs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anecdotal at best.  Show me the reports of voter fraud from the Departments of state of the various states.  If there are cases of voter fraud that could be prevented by requiring a photo I.D. then we'll have something to talk about.
> 
> Otherwise, it is what it is: a Conservative drum beat to limit the pool of potential voters.
Click to expand...


so you don't have a benchmark? 

Chicago anecdotal? 

google Minnesota felons voting in Coleman Franken election..start there, I mean seriously? 

let me ask you, rahm decided that folks in Chicago should not eat foi gras anymore....how many geese was that harming out of tens of millions?


----------



## Unkotare

Nosmo King said:


> Note I never said "REPUBLICAN".  I said CONSERVATIVE.  There's a difference between political party and political ideology.  Conservatives are the stumbling blocks to freedoms.  Always have been and, I presume always will be.





LOL. democrats love to try this little bit every time they need to hide from their shameful past and irrational present.


----------



## Truthmatters

all they have is lies..

they are treasonous bastards and will never get what they want.

they want this government dead


----------



## Nosmo King

Trajan said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, so let me ask, whats your over and under for "rampant" fraud?
> 
> hell, its part of accepted history now that Daly had dead people voting,  stuffed ballot boxs and cheated his ass for JFK , so you think things have gotten better?
> 
> ensuring everyone is a valid voter is a win win for everyone*shrugs*
> 
> 
> 
> Anecdotal at best.  Show me the reports of voter fraud from the Departments of state of the various states.  If there are cases of voter fraud that could be prevented by requiring a photo I.D. then we'll have something to talk about.
> 
> Otherwise, it is what it is: a Conservative drum beat to limit the pool of potential voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you don't have a benchmark?
> 
> Chicago anecdotal?
> 
> google Minnesota felons voting in Coleman Franken election..start there, I mean seriously?
> 
> let me ask you, rahm decided that folks in Chicago should not eat foi gras anymore....how many geese was that harming out of tens of millions?
Click to expand...

Put this in the balance: how many fraudulent voters will be caught compared to how many voters turned away at the polls due to insufficient I.D.

Which is more damaging to a democratic republic: disenfranchised voters or fraudulent voters?


----------



## Truthmatters

Listen up you fucking assholes.

we will not sit and watch you keep Americans from voting.


your going to go down real hard for this REAL SOON


----------



## syrenn

Truthmatters said:


> Listen up you fucking assholes.
> 
> we will not sit and watch you keep Americans from voting.
> 
> 
> your going to go down real hard for this REAL SOON





it was your people liesmatters.... that set the standard on how to ask for ID....remember? 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neGbKHyGuHU]"Security" patrols stationed at polling places in Philly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

Truthmatters said:


> Listen up you fucking assholes.
> 
> we will not sit and watch you keep Americans from voting.
> 
> 
> your[sic] going to go down real hard for this REAL SOON





What do you have in mind, Che?


----------



## BDBoop

Trajan said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok,  nice post. concise and raises some points.
> 
> 
> let me ask you then;
> 
> One of the following:
> Certificate of U.S. Citizenship
> Certificate of Naturalization
> Valid U.S. Passport
> *Birth Certificate with a raised seal
> PLUS
> Two proofs of **residency such as lease agreements, current utility bills, mortgage documents, W-2 form, tax records
> 
> who , does not have at least on of these aside from the SSI card?
> 
> and, don't you think its a tad patronizing to assume these folks don't have any of the above? Or maybe......
> 
> Not everyone does things in their own best interests, hell, theres over what,  a million people that could get their kids on Schip, but don't because, they are just to indolent or non caring to do so *shrugs*some folks just don't give a crap about voting, we got what, 64% of the populace voting last time?....see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on that list for a time. My marriage ended abruptly, I was living with my sister. When I got a job a few weeks later, my driver's license was not enough (and she loaned me the money for that) - I had to pay $10 for my social security card. At some point, I'll need more money for my birth certificate (since I didn't think to grab it on my way out the door).
> 
> I have a question. How many decades has this country NOT felt the need to make laws like this?
> 
> What's changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so how many people do you think have that issue? did you ask to vote provisionally?
> 
> whats changed? well for one thing, a guy walked into AG Holders polling place for voting and was actually offered a ballot and an  opportunity to vote, he was white to boot......we are choking on data and the system has become a great deal more sophisticated and I dare say the jukers have become smarter......
Click to expand...


I do not know, I shouldn't think a lot - but I'm not "off the grid" like so many are. Homeless, etc.

I didn't have to 'vote provisionally'. I was registered to vote in a different county, so it was just a matter of my sister saying "she's with me." I also brought a pay stub, just in case.


----------



## Nosmo King

Unkotare said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note I never said "REPUBLICAN".  I said CONSERVATIVE.  There's a difference between political party and political ideology.  Conservatives are the stumbling blocks to freedoms.  Always have been and, I presume always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. democrats love to try this little bit every time they need to hide from their shameful past and irrational present.
Click to expand...


No, conservatives try the cup and ball trick of Republican/Conservative Democrat/Liberal.

Show me where Conservatives stood in the avant garde where human rights is concerned!  Civil rights?  Hardly!  Unless you are trying to make us all believe that George Wallace, Bull Connor, Lester Maddox and Strom Thurmond were all patchouli soaked tie-dyed Liberals!  Women's Rights?  Sell Phylis Schlafly as Jane Fonda's comrade in arms.  Worker's rights?  I suppose the industrial leaders of the 19th and 20th centuries were politically aligned with Lincoln Steffens, Upton Sinclair, Franklin Roosevelt and Cesar Chavez.  Gay rights?  Look around you.  If you haven't figured out that it's the Conservatives who are trampling gay rights, you should be on that show "I didn't know I was Pregnant!".


----------



## Trajan

Nosmo King said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anecdotal at best.  Show me the reports of voter fraud from the Departments of state of the various states.  If there are cases of voter fraud that could be prevented by requiring a photo I.D. then we'll have something to talk about.
> 
> Otherwise, it is what it is: a Conservative drum beat to limit the pool of potential voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you don't have a benchmark?
> 
> Chicago anecdotal?
> 
> google Minnesota felons voting in Coleman Franken election..start there, I mean seriously?
> 
> let me ask you, rahm decided that folks in Chicago should not eat foi gras anymore....how many geese was that harming out of tens of millions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put this in the balance: how many fraudulent voters will be caught compared to how many voters turned away at the polls due to insufficient I.D.
> 
> Which is more damaging to a democratic republic: disenfranchised voters or fraudulent voters?
Click to expand...


I don't know, I asked you. 

as to damaging? I see it as a responsibility to be ready to vote,  not some hey jump in the bus routine to go vote, so I have been registered since I was of age....you cannot save everyone due to their own indolence, if it matters to them they will do what they have to do, if it doesn't it doesn't. 

or hey, we could mandate everyone vote......fine them if they don't show up and/or cast ballot.


----------



## Truthmatters

Unkotare said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up you fucking assholes.
> 
> we will not sit and watch you keep Americans from voting.
> 
> 
> your[sic] going to go down real hard for this REAL SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have in mind, Che?
Click to expand...


outing your asses and sending your criminals to jail.


making it so detrimental to a party to cheat like this that it kills your party outright by being associated with keeping Americans from voting.


your party is about to stab it self to death


----------



## Truthmatters

get to to stabbing yourself.

go ahead.

you bought the knife now please hurry up and use it


----------



## Truthmatters

Go ahead and keep tens of thousands of voters from voting and see what happens.

American dont like stolen elections and you people will deserve everything you get


----------



## Truthmatters

You want to pretend Americans wont talk about your cheating because now for decades the press has hidden it for you.

it wont hide anymore.

go ahead and use your knife.


you put the down payment on it decades ago and have been using paper cuts to get into office.

Now you will have to fully gut yourselves to win.

get to stabbing.


----------



## syrenn

Poor poopie face is frothing at the mouth again and melting down....


----------



## syrenn

Truthmatters said:


> You want to pretend Americans wont talk about your cheating because now for decades the press has hidden it for you.
> 
> it wont hide anymore.
> 
> go ahead and use your knife.
> 
> 
> you put the down payment on it decades ago and have been using paper cuts to get into office.
> 
> Now you will have to fully gut yourselves to win.
> 
> get to stabbing.




Quoted just for the  value.


----------



## Unkotare

Nosmo King said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note I never said "REPUBLICAN".  I said CONSERVATIVE.  There's a difference between political party and political ideology.  Conservatives are the stumbling blocks to freedoms.  Always have been and, I presume always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. democrats love to try this little bit every time they need to hide from their shameful past and irrational present.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, conservatives try the cup and ball trick of Republican/Conservative Democrat/Liberal.
Click to expand...




Typical democrat doublespeak bullshit.


----------



## Unkotare

Truthmatters said:


> You want to pretend Americans wont talk about your cheating because now for decades the press has hidden it for you.
> 
> it wont hide anymore.
> 
> go ahead and use your knife.
> 
> 
> you put the down payment on it decades ago and have been using paper cuts to get into office.
> 
> Now you will have to fully gut yourselves to win.
> 
> get to stabbing.





Now THAT is a meltdown.


----------



## Truthmatters

You fucks are going to get what you deserve.


you cheat big enough to win this time and you will lose for good.

dead  party walking.


go ahead and cheat your asses off.

EVERYONE is now watching and ready to catch your dumb evil asses.


750,000 voters in one state wont just yawn and say "oh well"


----------



## Unkotare

Truthmatters said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up you fucking assholes.
> 
> we will not sit and watch you keep Americans from voting.
> 
> 
> your[sic] going to go down real hard for this REAL SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have in mind, Che?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> outing your asses and sending your criminals to jail.
Click to expand...



Ok emo, who's going to jail?


----------



## Nosmo King

Unkotare said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. democrats love to try this little bit every time they need to hide from their shameful past and irrational present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, conservatives try the cup and ball trick of Republican/Conservative Democrat/Liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical democrat doublespeak bullshit.
Click to expand...

Well defended!  An insurmoutable argument!  Churchiilian!  Succinct and brilliantly phrased.  I'm convinced I'm wrong and have been lo these many, many years!  You must be very proud.

And that's what we call "sarcasm".


----------



## Truthmatters

get to stabbing yourself to death.


its what you had planned all along..


I tried to disarm you but you insisted on doubling down on your cheating.


stab away


----------



## Oddball

Truthmatters said:


> You want to pretend Americans wont talk about your cheating because now for decades the press has hidden it for you.
> 
> it wont hide anymore.
> 
> go ahead and use your knife.
> 
> 
> you put the down payment on it decades ago and have been using paper cuts to get into office.
> 
> Now you will have to fully gut yourselves to win.
> 
> get to stabbing.


----------



## syrenn

Unkotare said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to pretend Americans wont talk about your cheating because now for decades the press has hidden it for you.
> 
> it wont hide anymore.
> 
> go ahead and use your knife.
> 
> 
> you put the down payment on it decades ago and have been using paper cuts to get into office.
> 
> Now you will have to fully gut yourselves to win.
> 
> get to stabbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT is a meltdown.
Click to expand...





Beautiful isn't it?


----------



## Truthmatters

750000 legal voters wont just walk away.

Americans have fought for freedom in the past and will do it again


----------



## syrenn

Truthmatters said:


> get to stabbing yourself to death.
> 
> 
> its what you had planned all along..
> 
> 
> I tried to disarm you but you insisted on doubling down on your cheating.
> 
> 
> stab away


----------



## Unkotare

Nosmo King said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, conservatives try the cup and ball trick of Republican/Conservative Democrat/Liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical democrat doublespeak bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well defended!  An insurmoutable argument!  Churchiilian!  Succinct and brilliantly phrased.  I'm convinced I'm wrong and have been lo these many, many years!  You must be very proud.
Click to expand...



Do you think your shamelessly transparent semantics merit greater consideration? Who do you think you're kidding?


----------



## Unkotare

Truthmatters said:


> 750000 legal voters wont just walk away.
> 
> Americans have fought for freedom in the past and will do it again



Are you gonna fight, Stabby? What's your plan?


----------



## Nosmo King

Unkotare said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical democrat doublespeak bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Well defended!  An insurmoutable argument!  Churchiilian!  Succinct and brilliantly phrased.  I'm convinced I'm wrong and have been lo these many, many years!  You must be very proud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think your shamelessly transparent semantics merit greater consideration? Who do you think you're kidding?
Click to expand...

Here's the part you failed to paste and refute:



> Show me where Conservatives stood in the avant garde where human rights is concerned! Civil rights? Hardly! Unless you are trying to make us all believe that George Wallace, Bull Connor, Lester Maddox and Strom Thurmond were all patchouli soaked tie-dyed Liberals! Women's Rights? Sell Phylis Schlafly as Jane Fonda's comrade in arms. Worker's rights? I suppose the industrial leaders of the 19th and 20th centuries were politically aligned with Lincoln Steffens, Upton Sinclair, Franklin Roosevelt and Cesar Chavez. Gay rights? Look around you. If you haven't figured out that it's the Conservatives who are trampling gay rights, you should be on that show "I didn't know I was Pregnant!".



This part isn't easily dismissed as "Typical democrat doublespeak bullshit".


----------



## Unkotare

Truthmatters said:


> get to stabbing yourself to death.
> 
> 
> its what you had planned all along..
> 
> 
> I tried to disarm you but you insisted on doubling down on your cheating.
> 
> 
> stab away





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji16-zDOPpY]Roberto 3x - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

LOL. There is a whole thread on the irrational liberal mindset that you can go amuse yourself with.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...ns-they-believe-that-they-are-just-right.html


----------



## Unkotare

Roberto stabbin - YouTube


----------



## Truthmatters

go ahead and cheat your asses off.

your commiting suicide.

people are watching this time


----------



## Truthmatters

goo goo.


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GBAsFwPglw]Paul Weyrich - "I don&#39;t want everybody to vote" (Goo Goo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

The meltdown is going critical!


----------



## WillowTree

there is only one reason liberal oppose voter ID. they want illegals to vote.


----------



## syrenn

Unkotare said:


> The meltdown is going critical!





I know..... its great!


----------



## Papageorgio

Truthmatters said:


> go ahead and cheat your asses off.
> 
> your commiting suicide.
> 
> people are watching this time



         
         
         
         
         
         
         
         
         
         

Truth you are a hundred laughs!


----------



## Liability

BDBoop said:


> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.



The homeless can't get a photo ID?


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> goo goo motherfuckers



Yeah, moron.  Your "comment" was fucking retarded the first time, too. you dip shit.


----------



## Unkotare

Liability said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The homeless can't get a photo ID?
Click to expand...



Didn't you know? The homeless can't be photographed, and they don't cast a reflection in a mirror.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> get to to stabbing yourself.
> 
> go ahead.
> 
> you bought the knife now please hurry up and use it



More violent rhetoric from the Party Of Civility In Public Discourse.


----------



## syrenn

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> get to to stabbing yourself.
> 
> go ahead.
> 
> you bought the knife now please hurry up and use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More violent rhetoric from the Party Of Civility In Public Discourse.
Click to expand...




liesmatters crazy gets much better.....read on...read on.


----------



## Caroljo

Truthmatters said:


> why does the right seek to make voting harder for legal American voters?
> 
> goo goo



We DON'T want it harder for the legal American voter.....we want it illegal for the illegal Mexican or illegal from any other country to be able to vote.....you stupid fuck!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

syrenn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> get to to stabbing yourself.
> 
> go ahead.
> 
> you bought the knife now please hurry up and use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More violent rhetoric from the Party Of Civility In Public Discourse.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liesmatters crazy gets much better.....read on...read on.
Click to expand...


The crazy is all over the board.

My bookmark file is getting HUGE.


----------



## Zoom-boing

So much bitchin.  



> ALL voters will be required to show a photo ID before voting at a polling place in the November 2012 Election
> 
> See a complete list of acceptable photo IDs. If you do not have one of these IDs and require one for voting purposes, you may be entitled to get one *FREE OF CHARGE* at a PennDOT Driver License Center. *NO ONE legally entitled to vote will be denied the right to do so*.



VotesPAHome

No fee, no legal voter turned away, no fuss, no muss ... so shut up you lunatic whiners. 

wtf is anyone's problem with showing an ID to vote?  You have to show ID to buy fucking fireworks in PA, ya freakin idiots.  No voter fraud?  GOOD, this will ensure there won't be any.  Yet you nitwit leftists continue to bitch and moan and wtFFF is wrong with truthmangler anyway?  God damn she's off her meds but good tonight.  Epic.


Thanks for posting this thread, BD.  I wasn't aware of this.  Now my 19 year old special needs kid can have the proper ID so he can vote for Mittens.


----------



## Liability

Libs think it's "voter suppression" when "Bring out your dead" is not considered a legal voter registration drive.


----------



## syrenn

Zoom-boing said:


> So much bitchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL voters will be required to show a photo ID before voting at a polling place in the November 2012 Election
> 
> See a complete list of acceptable photo IDs. If you do not have one of these IDs and require one for voting purposes, you may be entitled to get one *FREE OF CHARGE* at a PennDOT Driver License Center. *NO ONE legally entitled to vote will be denied the right to do so*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VotesPAHome
> 
> No fee, no legal voter turned away, no fuss, no muss ... so shut up you lunatic whiners.
> 
> wtf is anyone's problem with showing an ID to vote?  You have to show ID to buy fucking fireworks in PA, ya freakin idiots.  No voter fraud?  GOOD, this will ensure there won't be any.  Yet you nitwit leftists continue to bitch and moan and wtFFF is wrong with truthmangler anyway?  God damn she's off her meds but good tonight.  Epic.
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this thread, BD.  I wasn't aware of this.  Now my 19 year old special needs kid can have the proper ID so he can vote for Mittens.
Click to expand...























what...you mean its NOT a poll tax?!?!?!?!

you mean its FREE?!?!?!

oh my poor liesmatter is going to snap a gasket!


----------



## Two Thumbs

Zoom-boing said:


> So much bitchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL voters will be required to show a photo ID before voting at a polling place in the November 2012 Election
> 
> See a complete list of acceptable photo IDs. If you do not have one of these IDs and require one for voting purposes, you may be entitled to get one *FREE OF CHARGE* at a PennDOT Driver License Center. *NO ONE legally entitled to vote will be denied the right to do so*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VotesPAHome
> 
> No fee, no legal voter turned away, no fuss, no muss ... so shut up you lunatic whiners.
> 
> wtf is anyone's problem with showing an ID to vote?  You have to show ID to buy fucking fireworks in PA, ya freakin idiots.  No voter fraud?  GOOD, this will ensure there won't be any.  Yet you nitwit leftists continue to bitch and moan and wtFFF is wrong with truthmangler anyway?  God damn she's off her meds but good tonight.  Epic.
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this thread, BD.  I wasn't aware of this.  Now my 19 year old special needs kid can have the proper ID so he can vote for Mittens.
Click to expand...


THAT'S NOT FAIR!!!!

10 years ago I had to spend $13.50 for a state ID and now people will get it for free?!?!?!?!?




oh and another thing that pisses me off

I had to go to PENNDOT to register to vote.  NOW they have people walking around registering people in the streets and at bus stations.  They will even send it in for you.

It's just not fair!!


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

BDBoop said:


> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.



What's sad is right wingers don't think this is sleazy at all. Its just part of the game to them.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Liability said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF the incumbent "deserves" to win, he should be able to do so by getting votes of actual eligible voters.
Click to expand...


Not having a photo ID doesn't make someone ineligible to vote you moron.


----------



## Rozman

Forcing a citizen to purchase something they may not want is acceptable.
Requiring someone to have a valid ID in order to vote is a crime against humanity...


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Katzndogz said:


> What other country does not have voter verification?



What other country does not have universal health care?


----------



## Two Thumbs

OohPooPahDoo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad is right wingers don't think this is sleazy at all. Its just part of the game to them.
Click to expand...


What's really sad is lefties think it's ok to tell me what I can ear, drink, say, carry, buy, not buy, etc.  None of which is a commision of a crime.

But try and prevent fraud?

OH HOLY SHIT, THE RIGHTIES ARE KILLING EVERYONE!!


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Two Thumbs said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad is right wingers don't think this is sleazy at all. Its just part of the game to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's really sad is lefties think it's ok to tell me what I can ear, drink, say, carry, buy, not buy, etc.  None of which is a commision of a crime.
Click to expand...

What's really sad is you think it's Ok to tell me what I think.



> But try and prevent fraud?
> 
> OH HOLY SHIT, THE RIGHTIES ARE KILLING EVERYONE!!



Voter ID laws prevent many more legal votes than they prevent illegal ones.


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> So much bitchin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL voters will be required to show a photo ID before voting at a polling place in the November 2012 Election
> 
> See a complete list of acceptable photo IDs. If you do not have one of these IDs and require one for voting purposes, you may be entitled to get one *FREE OF CHARGE* at a PennDOT Driver License Center. *NO ONE legally entitled to vote will be denied the right to do so*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VotesPAHome
> 
> No fee, no legal voter turned away, no fuss, no muss ... so shut up you lunatic whiners.
> 
> wtf is anyone's problem with showing an ID to vote?  You have to show ID to buy fucking fireworks in PA, ya freakin idiots.  No voter fraud?  GOOD, this will ensure there won't be any.  Yet you nitwit leftists continue to bitch and moan and wtFFF is wrong with truthmangler anyway?  God damn she's off her meds but good tonight.  Epic.
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this thread, BD.  I wasn't aware of this.  Now my 19 year old special needs kid can have the proper ID so he can vote for Mittens.
Click to expand...


----------



## syrenn

OohPooPahDoo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad is right wingers don't think this is sleazy at all. Its just part of the game to them.
Click to expand...



Its sad when left wing loons dont think its sleazy to vote when you are an illegal...or dead.... or several times in a row


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

BDBoop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
Click to expand...


However unintended, its an acknowledgement by republicans that Romneys not qualified to be president.


----------



## Liability

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However unintended, its an acknowledgement by republicans that Romneys not qualified to be president.
Click to expand...


But if the ONE can only win re-election by cheating, it's an acknowledgment by liberal Dumbocraps that President Obama is unqualified to be President.  Of course, that's already painfully clear.


----------



## Two Thumbs

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad is right wingers don't think this is sleazy at all. Its just part of the game to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really sad is lefties think it's ok to tell me what I can ear, drink, say, carry, buy, not buy, etc.  None of which is a commision of a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really sad is you think it's Ok to tell me what I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But try and prevent fraud?
> 
> OH HOLY SHIT, THE RIGHTIES ARE KILLING EVERYONE!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voter ID laws prevent many more legal votes than they prevent illegal ones.
Click to expand...



I await your link with great anticipation.


----------



## Liability

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF the incumbent "deserves" to win, he should be able to do so by getting votes of actual eligible voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not having a photo ID doesn't make someone ineligible to vote you moron.
Click to expand...


You are a brain dead dopey motherfucker.

The discussion is about WHETHER it would be improper to require a voter to have such a proof of ID to vote, you scumbag drooling asshole idiot.

STFU if you can't keep up with the discussion, you motherfucking scumbag idiot.

Respectfully yours,

The Universe.


----------



## BDBoop

Liability said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The homeless can't get a photo ID?
Click to expand...


How will they prove who they are?


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The homeless can't get a photo ID?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How will they prove who they are?
Click to expand...



Time to start franchising..... This whole "disenfranchised' thing is crutch.

No one would be keeping them from voting...other then themselves.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Papageorgio said:


> So only Democrats don't have ID?



Yeah, why is it automatically assumed to hurt Dems?


----------



## Caroljo

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad is right wingers don't think this is sleazy at all. Its just part of the game to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really sad is lefties think it's ok to tell me what I can ear, drink, say, carry, buy, not buy, etc.  None of which is a commision of a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really sad is you think it's Ok to tell me what I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But try and prevent fraud?
> 
> OH HOLY SHIT, THE RIGHTIES ARE KILLING EVERYONE!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Voter ID laws prevent many more legal votes than they prevent illegal ones.*
Click to expand...


Where did you get THAT crap from? I'd like to see it!


----------



## Unkotare

OohPooPahDoo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad is right wingers don't think this is sleazy at all. Its just part of the game to them.
Click to expand...


The vote is not a "game," shitbag. It is not the game of 'how many noncitizens/dead people/cartoon characters can we get to vote' or 'how many times can we get the same person to vote' that democrats think it is. Crying about 'rights' to cover a deliberate program of voter fraud is not a "game," asshole.


----------



## BDBoop

CrusaderFrank said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So only Democrats don't have ID?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, why is it automatically assumed to hurt Dems?
Click to expand...


Beats me. Why would your guy say "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done."

Any idea?


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So only Democrats don't have ID?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, why is it automatically assumed to hurt Dems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beats me. Why would your guy say "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done."
> 
> Any idea?
Click to expand...



I would think becasue it would cut down on voter fraud....


----------



## BDBoop

syrenn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, why is it automatically assumed to hurt Dems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me. Why would your guy say "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done."
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I would think becasue it would cut down on voter fraud....
Click to expand...


And? So your assertion is that only Democrats practice voter fraud. Is that it.


----------



## Unkotare

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me. Why would your guy say "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done."
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think becasue it would cut down on voter fraud....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? So your assertion is that only Democrats practice voter fraud. Is that it.
Click to expand...



That seems to be the democrats' assertion, since they are defending the practice.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me. Why would your guy say "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done."
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think becasue it would cut down on voter fraud....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? So your assertion is that only Democrats practice voter fraud. Is that it.
Click to expand...




I guess you missed me saying that i did not care who was running.... that means i could give a rats ass who wins or loses..... ID would cut down on voter fraud... 

I am sure the guy who said anything about romney thinks the dems cheat like hell.... acorn is a good example. 

Look at liesmatters...she says the only ones cheating are the right..


I say voter ID would flat cut down on voter fraud... period. I don't care if your are left or right...

I do care that you are a legal citizen. I do care that you are a living breathing person. I do care that you only vote once. I do care that you are who you say you are when you vote.


----------



## BDBoop

Well, your guy disagrees. Your guy says this will win it for Romney.

Rather blatant, I feel. He needs to cut down on speaking the truth. It looks really bad when he does so.

Really bad.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

they should also pass a law that the only people allowed to mail in a ballot are US military serving overseas


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BDBoop said:


> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.



Cry me a fucking river. There are maybe 2 legitimate people in PA who can't get ID, not 9% of the population


----------



## Caroljo

BDBoop said:


> Well, your guy disagrees. Your guy says this will win it for Romney.
> 
> Rather blatant, I feel. He needs to cut down on speaking the truth. It looks really bad when he does so.
> 
> Really bad.



Well i wouldn't say he's "our guy"....but he's right.
Voter ID would keep the illegals and the dead from voting for Obama....that will pretty much guarantee a win for Romney.


----------



## tererun

Though I can completely understand the problem that arises because some people want to vote but are too lazy to get an ID, I have to bring up 2 points. The first is if you are too lazy to go get a state non-driver ID you are probably too lazy to vote. The second is that an ID is pretty necessary for lots of things aside from voting and I cannot imagine what would eep a person from getting one today. In order to work in most legitimate jobs you need ID. You are supposed to need it to buy alcohol, tobacco, and in many cases prescription and some OTC medications. So getting one has it's purposes to living. 

I also happen to feel that showing your ID for something as important as voting should be a necessity. When I have to show my ID to get a job, buy a pack of smokes, or even when I was younger to see an R rated movie i think requiring it to vote for the leaders and representatives of the country is something that should be required. I now the republicans are using this as a way to cut Obama supporters from voting, but seriously it only takes a few bucks and a couple of minutes to get a non-drivers ID. People should really get one. It has got to create huge difficulties in your life for not having one.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Well, your guy disagrees. Your guy says this will win it for Romney.
> 
> Rather blatant, I feel. He needs to cut down on speaking the truth. It looks really bad when he does so.
> 
> Really bad.



He is not.... my guy. And liesmatters says the same thing just the other way around. 



I never said it would win an election for Romney. I could care less if he wins or looses. 


Providing valid ID to vote...is a very good thing.


----------



## BDBoop

/shrugs

May not be your guy, but he represents your side, and he says this will do the trick for Romney.

Just a shame he doesn't think Romney can do the trick himself.


----------



## syrenn

CrusaderFrank said:


> they should also pass a law that the only people allowed to mail in a ballot are US military serving overseas








i think that if you go in and apply.... providing prof of ID when requesting a mail in ballot would be fair. Just think...something for the post office to do to keep themselves in business.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> /shrugs
> 
> May not be your guy, but he represents your side, and he says this will do the trick for Romney.
> 
> Just a shame he doesn't think Romney can do the trick himself.




He doesn't represent my side. 


What is a shame is that there is a pervasive feeling that the only reason anyone can win is to nip the fraud in the bud. 

And yes...it is suggestive that the only reason obama would win is becasue he is relying on illegals and the dead to get him in office.  I would think demanding ID to vote from everyone would quell that assertion.


----------



## BDBoop

Whoa! I had NO IDEA you weren't a republican.

All apologies.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXMNKM3Zq1w]Nirvana - All Apologies (Unplugged Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Whoa! I had NO IDEA you weren't a republican.
> 
> All apologies.
> 
> Nirvana - All Apologies (Unplugged Version) - YouTube






No need to apologize boop. But it does color what i say differently doesn't it.


----------



## BDBoop

Not really.  Mostly because once you said you'd vote for Manson rather than Obama, I sorta thought your choo-choo jumped the track.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Not really.  Mostly because once you said you'd vote for Manson rather than Obama, I sorta thought your choo-choo jumped the track.


----------



## Zoom-boing

tererun said:


> Though I can completely understand the problem that arises because some people want to vote but are too lazy to get an ID, I have to bring up 2 points. The first is if you are too lazy to go get a state non-driver ID you are probably too lazy to vote. The second is that an ID is pretty necessary for lots of things aside from voting and I cannot imagine what would eep a person from getting one today. In order to work in most legitimate jobs you need ID. You are supposed to need it to buy alcohol, tobacco, and in many cases prescription and some OTC medications. So getting one has it's purposes to living.
> 
> I also happen to feel that showing your ID for something as important as voting should be a necessity. When I have to show my ID to get a job, buy a pack of smokes, or even when I was younger to see an R rated movie i think requiring it to vote for the leaders and representatives of the country is something that should be required. *I now the republicans are using this as a way to cut Obama supporters from voting*, but seriously it only takes a few bucks and a couple of minutes to get a non-drivers ID. People should really get one. It has got to create huge difficulties in your life for not having one.



I agree with everything you said except for the bolded, which is just stupid ... especially in light of everything else you posted.

My husband never learned to drive till he was 25 or so.  When he was 18 he went and got himself a photo ID from the DMV.  Why?  Because, as you said, it's needed in life and it certainly should be required in order to vote.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

i am not opposed to a voter id.

I am opposed to an associated cost...however, i do not have an alternate solution.

i would prefer a long term strategy as opposed to an eleventh hour requirement during a presidential election year.

Whether or not homeless vote is an appropriate concern, all constitutionally granted rights should be attainable by the lowest common denominator; thus eliminating privilege.

the concept that voting is a divided partisan issue is rather concerning.  if any aspect of our democracy should be non partisan, I would think access to vote would be priority.


----------



## syrenn

Kiki Cannoli said:


> i am not opposed to a voter id.
> 
> I am opposed to an associated cost...however, i do not have an alternate solution.
> 
> i would prefer a long term strategy as opposed to an eleventh hour requirement during a presidential election year.
> 
> Whether or not homeless vote is an appropriate concern, all constitutionally granted rights should be attainable by the lowest common denominator; thus eliminating privilege.
> 
> the concept that voting is a divided partisan issue is rather concerning.  if any aspect of our democracy should be non partisan, I would think access to vote would be priority.







I say we bar code everyone at birth!!!!


----------



## sitarro

BDBoop said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The homeless can't get a photo ID?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How will they prove who they are?
Click to expand...


If they don't have an address, how did they register in the first place, how do they know where to go vote. 

The first thing I ask when someone comes up to me and asks for money is who did you vote for. Most say they didn't vote. Some are stupid enough to say Obama to which I answer, go get money from his scrawny ass.


----------



## candycorn

BDBoop said:


> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Pennsylvania's new voter ID law, various other forms of photo identification will be accepted at voting places in November, including U.S. passports, student identification cards with expiration dates, current military identification, and ID cards issued to government employees.
> 
> But for most voters, the Pennsylvania driver's license is the standard photo ID. The disclosure that 9 percent of the state's registered voters don't have one - or an alternative, nondriver PennDot photo ID - provides a clearer picture of the hurdle set up by the state's new voter ID requirement.
> 
> Republican lawmakers pushed the bill through the legislature in March and it was signed into law by Gov. Corbett, over protests from Democrats that the measure would disenfranchise thousands of voters, disproportionately affecting those without driver's licenses - the poor, the elderly, and the young.
> 
> House Republican leader Mike Turzai acknowledged the law's political implications at a Republican State Committee meeting last month.
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> The law still faces a legal challenge as a possible violation of the state constitution. Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson scheduled a July 25 hearing and his decision is likely to reach the state Supreme Court before November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the link, sorry.
> 
> Voter ID law may affect more Pennsylvanians than previously estimated - Philly.com
Click to expand...


I don't get it....are you saying that the Driver's License will no be used for ID?  

That is strange.

If the gist is that ID is needed; I have no problem with that.  Voting should be as sterile, non-corrupted process as we can make it.  

I do with the federal congress and the state legislatures would strive for such sterility when doing their own business...but I have no problem with PA, MA, CA, or GA making you present a valid state-issued ID.  By the same token, these states that have such a rule should provide IDs free of charge.


----------



## BDBoop

candycorn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Pennsylvania's new voter ID law, various other forms of photo identification will be accepted at voting places in November, including U.S. passports, student identification cards with expiration dates, current military identification, and ID cards issued to government employees.
> 
> But for most voters, the Pennsylvania driver's license is the standard photo ID. The disclosure that 9 percent of the state's registered voters don't have one - or an alternative, nondriver PennDot photo ID - provides a clearer picture of the hurdle set up by the state's new voter ID requirement.
> 
> Republican lawmakers pushed the bill through the legislature in March and it was signed into law by Gov. Corbett, over protests from Democrats that the measure would disenfranchise thousands of voters, disproportionately affecting those without driver's licenses - the poor, the elderly, and the young.
> 
> House Republican leader Mike Turzai acknowledged the law's political implications at a Republican State Committee meeting last month.
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> The law still faces a legal challenge as a possible violation of the state constitution. Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson scheduled a July 25 hearing and his decision is likely to reach the state Supreme Court before November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the link, sorry.
> 
> Voter ID law may affect more Pennsylvanians than previously estimated - Philly.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it....are you saying that the Driver's License will no be used for ID?
> 
> That is strange.
> 
> If the gist is that ID is needed; I have no problem with that.  Voting should be as sterile, non-corrupted process as we can make it.
> 
> I do with the federal congress and the state legislatures would strive for such sterility when doing their own business...but I have no problem with PA, MA, CA, or GA making you present a valid state-issued ID.  By the same token, these states that have such a rule should provide IDs free of charge.
Click to expand...


And they DO. However, the documentation you need to gain such an ID is NOT free.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BDBoop said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the link, sorry.
> 
> Voter ID law may affect more Pennsylvanians than previously estimated - Philly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it....are you saying that the Driver's License will no be used for ID?
> 
> That is strange.
> 
> If the gist is that ID is needed; I have no problem with that.  Voting should be as sterile, non-corrupted process as we can make it.
> 
> I do with the federal congress and the state legislatures would strive for such sterility when doing their own business...but I have no problem with PA, MA, CA, or GA making you present a valid state-issued ID.  By the same token, these states that have such a rule should provide IDs free of charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they DO. However, the documentation you need to gain such an ID is NOT free.
Click to expand...


If someone is not going to spend $13 fucking dollars for ID they should not vote.
 If it's not worth $13 buck, go fuck yourself


----------



## MuadDib

Nosmo King said:


> The whole voter I.D. argument from the Right is a solution looking for a problem.  There just isn't the rampant voter fraud happening.
> 
> And when the Republicans applaud this purely political move that erodes rights, they are just keeping the consistency they pride themselves on.
> 
> No other ideology consistently erodes rights the way the modern Conservative ideology does.



If only one vote is being cast fraudulently, it's one too many.


----------



## tererun

Zoom-boing said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though I can completely understand the problem that arises because some people want to vote but are too lazy to get an ID, I have to bring up 2 points. The first is if you are too lazy to go get a state non-driver ID you are probably too lazy to vote. The second is that an ID is pretty necessary for lots of things aside from voting and I cannot imagine what would eep a person from getting one today. In order to work in most legitimate jobs you need ID. You are supposed to need it to buy alcohol, tobacco, and in many cases prescription and some OTC medications. So getting one has it's purposes to living.
> 
> I also happen to feel that showing your ID for something as important as voting should be a necessity. When I have to show my ID to get a job, buy a pack of smokes, or even when I was younger to see an R rated movie i think requiring it to vote for the leaders and representatives of the country is something that should be required. *I now the republicans are using this as a way to cut Obama supporters from voting*, but seriously it only takes a few bucks and a couple of minutes to get a non-drivers ID. People should really get one. It has got to create huge difficulties in your life for not having one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everything you said except for the bolded, which is just stupid ... especially in light of everything else you posted.
> 
> My husband never learned to drive till he was 25 or so.  When he was 18 he went and got himself a photo ID from the DMV.  Why?  Because, as you said, it's needed in life and it certainly should be required in order to vote.
Click to expand...


The republicans now that the people too lazy to have gotten an ID for years are probably not going to run out and get one, and probably don't even know it is required. When they show up to vote, if they show up to vote, they probably will not have the time to get their ID. It probably works on some voters, and it certainly is their plan. I am very positive republicans are not using this as a method to encourage people to go out and get an ID. Of course, if you thin that the party that hates minorities, the poor, women, and the elderly is all of a sudden concerned with their ability to get along in life I cannot cure idiocy.


----------



## Provocateur

BDBoop said:


> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.



Are the homeless forbidden from having IDs?   

How do they buy liquor?


----------



## Provocateur

tererun said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tererun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though I can completely understand the problem that arises because some people want to vote but are too lazy to get an ID, I have to bring up 2 points. The first is if you are too lazy to go get a state non-driver ID you are probably too lazy to vote. The second is that an ID is pretty necessary for lots of things aside from voting and I cannot imagine what would eep a person from getting one today. In order to work in most legitimate jobs you need ID. You are supposed to need it to buy alcohol, tobacco, and in many cases prescription and some OTC medications. So getting one has it's purposes to living.
> 
> I also happen to feel that showing your ID for something as important as voting should be a necessity. When I have to show my ID to get a job, buy a pack of smokes, or even when I was younger to see an R rated movie i think requiring it to vote for the leaders and representatives of the country is something that should be required. *I now the republicans are using this as a way to cut Obama supporters from voting*, but seriously it only takes a few bucks and a couple of minutes to get a non-drivers ID. People should really get one. It has got to create huge difficulties in your life for not having one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everything you said except for the bolded, which is just stupid ... especially in light of everything else you posted.
> 
> My husband never learned to drive till he was 25 or so.  When he was 18 he went and got himself a photo ID from the DMV.  Why?  Because, as you said, it's needed in life and it certainly should be required in order to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The republicans now that the people too lazy to have gotten an ID for years are probably not going to run out and get one, and probably don't even know it is required. When they show up to vote, if they show up to vote, they probably will not have the time to get their ID. It probably works on some voters, and it certainly is their plan. I am very positive republicans are not using this as a method to encourage people to go out and get an ID. Of course, if you thin that the party that hates minorities, the poor, women, and the elderly is all of a sudden concerned with their ability to get along in life I cannot cure idiocy.
Click to expand...

IDs allow for one to know that the person who is actually voting is actually the person on the fucking list.  

Are you retarded?    You're a partisan hack, but do you also have a mental disability?


----------



## Provocateur

CrusaderFrank said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry me a fucking river. There are maybe 2 legitimate people in PA who can't get ID, not 9% of the population
Click to expand...

Not to mention, don't you need an address to register?  Or are we assuming that the homeless are just going to lie and use the address of some total stranger?


----------



## tererun

BDBoop said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the link, sorry.
> 
> Voter ID law may affect more Pennsylvanians than previously estimated - Philly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it....are you saying that the Driver's License will no be used for ID?
> 
> That is strange.
> 
> If the gist is that ID is needed; I have no problem with that.  Voting should be as sterile, non-corrupted process as we can make it.
> 
> I do with the federal congress and the state legislatures would strive for such sterility when doing their own business...but I have no problem with PA, MA, CA, or GA making you present a valid state-issued ID.  By the same token, these states that have such a rule should provide IDs free of charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they DO. However, the documentation you need to gain such an ID is NOT free.
Click to expand...


Again, for all the benefit you get out of an ID the few dollars you spend to get it is not really a concern. I have needed my Social Security card for every job I have gotten, and at the ban if i want a ban account. You add a BC or a passport to that and bingo you have a state issued photo identification. It is not like this is crippling amounts of money, and once you get the ID if you never lose it you do not have to do this again. 

Really, the DNC collects huge amounts of money, how hard would it be for them to shell out the couple of bucks if they really thought it would be a boundary for someone to vote for obama?


----------



## tererun

Provocateur said:


> tererun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with everything you said except for the bolded, which is just stupid ... especially in light of everything else you posted.
> 
> My husband never learned to drive till he was 25 or so.  When he was 18 he went and got himself a photo ID from the DMV.  Why?  Because, as you said, it's needed in life and it certainly should be required in order to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans now that the people too lazy to have gotten an ID for years are probably not going to run out and get one, and probably don't even know it is required. When they show up to vote, if they show up to vote, they probably will not have the time to get their ID. It probably works on some voters, and it certainly is their plan. I am very positive republicans are not using this as a method to encourage people to go out and get an ID. Of course, if you thin that the party that hates minorities, the poor, women, and the elderly is all of a sudden concerned with their ability to get along in life I cannot cure idiocy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDs allow for one to know that the person who is actually voting is actually the person on the fucking list.
> 
> Are you retarded?    You're a partisan hack, but do you also have a mental disability?
Click to expand...


Reading is not a sill you have, since I said in the parts you quoted that showing ID when you vote made a lot of sense. 

Now, since you are unable to read, and react like an idiot when you thin someone does not share your spoon fed fox news viewpoints, perhaps you should concern yourself with your obvious lack of intelligence and stop disturbing us with your dumb ass posts until you can learn to read a couple of paragraphs. Or in words you can understand, stop being a pinhead.


----------



## Zoom-boing

candycorn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Pennsylvania's new voter ID law, various other forms of photo identification will be accepted at voting places in November, including U.S. passports, student identification cards with expiration dates, current military identification, and ID cards issued to government employees.
> 
> But for most voters, the Pennsylvania driver's license is the standard photo ID. The disclosure that 9 percent of the state's registered voters don't have one - or an alternative, nondriver PennDot photo ID - provides a clearer picture of the hurdle set up by the state's new voter ID requirement.
> 
> Republican lawmakers pushed the bill through the legislature in March and it was signed into law by Gov. Corbett, over protests from Democrats that the measure would disenfranchise thousands of voters, disproportionately affecting those without driver's licenses - the poor, the elderly, and the young.
> 
> House Republican leader Mike Turzai acknowledged the law's political implications at a Republican State Committee meeting last month.
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> The law still faces a legal challenge as a possible violation of the state constitution. Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson scheduled a July 25 hearing and his decision is likely to reach the state Supreme Court before November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the link, sorry.
> 
> Voter ID law may affect more Pennsylvanians than previously estimated - Philly.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I don't get it....are you saying that the Driver's License will no be used for ID?  *
> 
> That is strange.
> 
> If the gist is that ID is needed; I have no problem with that.  Voting should be as sterile, non-corrupted process as we can make it.
> 
> I do with the federal congress and the state legislatures would strive for such sterility when doing their own business...but I have no problem with PA, MA, CA, or GA making you present a valid state-issued ID.  By the same token, these states that have such a rule should provide IDs free of charge.
Click to expand...


No.  DLs are the _main_ form of ID that most people use; in addition to a DL they are also accepting the following forms of ID:



> Photo ID required for November 2012 Election
> 
> ALL voters will be required to show a photo ID before voting at a polling place
> 
> All photo IDs must contain an expiration date that is current, unless noted otherwise.  Acceptable IDs include:
> 
> Photo IDs issued by the U.S. Federal Government or the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania:
> 
> 1. Pennsylvania drivers license or non-drivers license photo ID (IDs are valid for voting purposes 12 months past expiration date)
> 2.  Valid U.S. passport
> 3.  U.S. military ID - active duty and retired military (a military or veterans ID must designate an expiration date or designate that the expiration date is indefinite). Military dependents ID must contain an expiration date
> 4.  Employee photo ID issued by Federal, PA, County or Municipal government
> 5.  Photo ID cards from an accredited Pennsylvania public or private institution of higher learning (student ID)
> 6.  Photo ID cards issued by a Pennsylvania care facility, including long-term care facilities, assisted living residences or personal care homes



Preparing for Election Day


----------



## Zoom-boing

Provocateur said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry me a fucking river. There are maybe 2 legitimate people in PA who can't get ID, not 9% of the population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention, don't you need an address to register?  Or are we assuming that the homeless are just going to lie and use the address of some total stranger?
Click to expand...




> New Voter ID Law
> 
> Proof of identification for voting purposes.
> 
> If a voter does not POSSESS PROOF OF IDENTIFICATION FOR VOTING PURPOSES as defined at section 102(z.5)(2) of the Pennsylvania Election Code (25 P.S. § 2602(z.5)(2)) and requires proof of identification for voting purposes, the following applies:
> 
> You must declare under oath or affirmation by completing the Oath/ Affirmation Voter ID form that you do not possess any of the following forms of identification: In particular,
> 
> -Identification issued by the United States Government that includes my name, a photograph, and an expiration date that is not expired.*
> 
> - Identification issued by the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania that includes my name, a photograph, and an expiration date that is not expired (unless issued by the Department of Transportation, then the expiration of the identification cannot be more than 12 months past the expiration date).
> 
> - Identification issued by a municipality of this Commonwealth to an employee of that municipality that includes my name, a photograph, and an expiration date that is not expired.
> 
> - Identification issued by an accredited Pennsylvania public or private institution of higher learning that includes my name, a photograph, and an expiration date that is not expired.
> 
> - Identification issued by a Pennsylvania care facility that includes my name, a photograph, and an expiration date that is not expired.
> 
> *In the case of a document from an agency of the armed forces of the United States or their reserve components, including the Pennsylvania National Guard, that establishes the voter as a current member or a veteran of the United States Armed Forces or National Guard and that does not designate a specific date on which the document expires, the document must include a notation indicating that the expiration is indefinite.
> 
> $13.50 fee for acquiring an Identification Card will be waived for individuals completing the Oath/ Affirmation Voter ID form. All identification documentation is still required to obtain an Identification Card as follows:
> 
> Step1
> To obtain a Pennsylvania Photo Identification card, an individual needs to visit a Pennsylvania Department of Transportation Driver License Center with a completed Application for an Initial Photo Identification Card; form DL-54A, and the following:
> 
> Social Security Card
> AND
> One of the following:
> 
> Certificate of U.S. Citizenship
> Certificate of Naturalization
> Valid U.S. Passport
> *Birth Certificate with a raised seal
> 
> PLUS
> 
> Two proofs of **residency such as lease agreements, current utility bills, mortgage documents, W-2 form, tax records
> 
> *If they do not have a birth certificate with a raised seal and are a Pennsylvania native; and do not have one of the acceptable, alternative forms of photo identification to vote; and will provide a signed oath/affirmation form, when visiting the PennDOT driver license center, they must:
> 
> Tell the PennDOT customer service representative they are a Pennsylvania native who needs a photo ID for voting purposes, and do not have a certified copy of their birth certificate;
> Sign an oath/affirmation that they do not have an acceptable form of ID for voting purposes and the photo ID is needed for voting purposes;
> Show a Social Security card and two proofs of residence, such as a deed, lease, tax bill, or utility bill;
> Fill out a DL-54A form requesting a non-driver photo ID and;
> Complete the HD01564F (Request for Certification of Birth Record for Voter ID Purposes Only) form, which collects information such as birth name, mother and father's name and place of birth. This Department of Health form is available at all Driver Licensing Centers.
> 
> PennDOT will then forward the completed form to the Department of Health, which maintains birth records. After verifying the birth record is on file, the Department of Health will securely transmit this information to PennDOT. PennDOT will then notify them by letter that their birth record has been confirmed. They may then return to any driver license center, with the above noted documentation, to receive your free photo ID for voting purposes. This verification process will take about ten days and does not require the payment of a fee.
> 
> **Students at least 18 years of age: Accepted proofs of residency include the room assignment paperwork (considered a lease) and one bill with their dorm room address on it. Bank statements, paystubs and credit card bills are all acceptable. Other Individuals who may not have any bills, leases or mortgage documents in their name may bring the person with whom they are living along with their Drivers License or Photo ID to a driver license center as one proof of residence.
> 
> Step 2
> When their application and supporting documentation have been reviewed and processed, a Driver License Center staff member will direct the applicant to the Photo Center to have their photo taken for their Photo ID card.
> 
> Step 3
> Once their photo has been taken, they will be issued a Photo ID card.



PennDOT Driver and Vehicle Services - Personalized (Vanity) License Plate Availability


----------



## Truthmatters

this shit is going to court.

your attempts to keep an 100 year old woman who marched with MLK and has voted all her life and now cant because their is no record of her birth certificate will be heard in court.


the right does not love this country if they do not honor the vote of its people.


I tried and tried to tell you people that that knife you were swinging arround was real.

I showed you its sharp edge.

I showed you its shine.

I showed you it was not made of rubber.


you jsut keep insisting that knife was made of rubber and was jsut a toy.


Its not a toy 

its a real knife 

I tried and trisd to get you to put the knife down.


You just kept refusing to believe it was a real knife.


Now you are about to stab your own party to death with it.


maybe the courts can stop you from commiting suicide.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> this shit is going to court.
> your attempts to keep an 100 year old woman who marched with MLK and has voted all her life and now cant because their is no record of her birth certificate will be heard in court.
> the right does not love this country if they do not honor the vote of its people.
> I tried and tried to tell you people that that knife you were swinging arround was real.
> I showed you its sharp edge.
> I showed you its shine.
> I showed you it was not made of rubber.
> you jsut keep insisting that knife was made of rubber and was jsut a toy.
> Its not a toy
> its a real knife
> I tried and trisd to get you to put the knife down.
> You just kept refusing to believe it was a real knife/
> Now you are about to stab your own party to death with it.
> maybe the courts can stop you from commiting suicide.




So you're all for anyone, anywhere, just walking up and voting?  No proof that they are who they say they are, that they are indeed a legal citizen of the USofA?  Got it.  


P.S.  - your crazy is still showing.


----------



## Papageorgio

Truthmatters said:


> this shit is going to court.
> your attempts to keep an 100 year old woman who marched with MLK and has voted all her life and now cant because their is no record of her birth certificate will be heard in court.
> the right does not love this country if they do not honor the vote of its people.
> I tried and tried to tell you people that that knife you were swinging arround was real.
> I showed you its sharp edge.
> I showed you its shine.
> I showed you it was not made of rubber.
> you jsut keep insisting that knife was made of rubber and was jsut a toy.
> Its not a toy
> its a real knife
> I tried and trisd to get you to put the knife down.
> You just kept refusing to believe it was a real knife.
> Now you are about to stab your own party to death with it.
> maybe the courts can stop you from commiting suicide.



Which 100 year old woman didn't vote because of the law? Can you link it for me please. 
What freaking knife? You really need to put the crack pipe down and put the alcohol away, you sound more insane than ever.


----------



## Truthmatters

its a metaphorical knife and I talked about your party stabbing its self to death yesterday.

Now you will see it happen in court because this woman and a voters rights entity has taken this shit to court.



Your party is commiting suicide with this tactic and I have tried to get you to stop for years now.


please put the knife down


----------



## peach174

Truthmatters said:


> this shit is going to court.
> 
> your attempts to keep an 100 year old woman who marched with MLK and has voted all her life and now cant because their is no record of her birth certificate will be heard in court.
> 
> 
> the right does not love this country if they do not honor the vote of its people.
> 
> 
> I tried and tried to tell you people that that knife you were swinging arround was real.
> 
> I showed you its sharp edge.
> 
> I showed you its shine.
> 
> I showed you it was not made of rubber.
> 
> 
> you jsut keep insisting that knife was made of rubber and was jsut a toy.
> 
> 
> Its not a toy
> 
> its a real knife
> 
> I tried and trisd to get you to put the knife down.
> 
> 
> You just kept refusing to believe it was a real knife.
> 
> 
> Now you are about to stab your own party to death with it.
> 
> 
> maybe the courts can stop you from commiting suicide.





She doesn't need a birth certificate

*If they do not have a birth certificate with a raised seal and are a Pennsylvania native; and do not have one of the acceptable, alternative forms of photo identification to vote; and will provide a signed oath/affirmation form, when visiting the PennDOT driver license center, they must:

    Tell the PennDOT customer service representative they are a Pennsylvania native who needs a photo ID for voting purposes, and do not have a certified copy of their birth certificate;
* Sign an oath/affirmation that they do not have an acceptable form of ID for voting purposes and the photo ID is needed for voting purposes;
    Show a Social Security card and two proofs of residence, such as a deed, lease, tax bill, or utility bill;*    Fill out a DL-54A form requesting a non-driver photo ID and;
    Complete the HD01564F (Request for Certification of Birth Record for Voter ID Purposes Only) form, which collects information such as birth name, mother and father's name and place of birth. This Department of Health form is available at all Driver Licensing Centers.


PennDOT Driver and Vehicle Services - Personalized (Vanity) License Plate Availability


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> I tried and tried to tell you people that *that knife *you were swinging arround *was real.*
> I showed you its sharp edge.
> I showed you its shine.
> I showed you it was not made of rubber.
> you jsut keep insisting that knife was made of rubber and was jsut a toy.
> Its not a toy
> *its a real knife *





Truthmatters said:


> *its a metaphorical knife* and I talked about your party stabbing its self to death yesterday.



  Your derp is showing again!


----------



## Zoom-boing

peach174 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> this shit is going to court.
> 
> your attempts to keep an 100 year old woman who marched with MLK and has voted all her life and now cant because their is no record of her birth certificate will be heard in court.
> 
> 
> the right does not love this country if they do not honor the vote of its people.
> 
> 
> I tried and tried to tell you people that that knife you were swinging arround was real.
> 
> I showed you its sharp edge.
> 
> I showed you its shine.
> 
> I showed you it was not made of rubber.
> 
> 
> you jsut keep insisting that knife was made of rubber and was jsut a toy.
> 
> 
> Its not a toy
> 
> its a real knife
> 
> I tried and trisd to get you to put the knife down.
> 
> 
> You just kept refusing to believe it was a real knife.
> 
> 
> Now you are about to stab your own party to death with it.
> 
> 
> maybe the courts can stop you from commiting suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't need a birth certificate
> 
> *If they do not have a birth certificate with a raised seal and are a Pennsylvania native; and do not have one of the acceptable, alternative forms of photo identification to vote; and will provide a signed oath/affirmation form, when visiting the PennDOT driver license center, they must:
> 
> Tell the PennDOT customer service representative they are a Pennsylvania native who needs a photo ID for voting purposes, and do not have a certified copy of their birth certificate;
> * Sign an oath/affirmation that they do not have an acceptable form of ID for voting purposes and the photo ID is needed for voting purposes;
> Show a Social Security card and two proofs of residence, such as a deed, lease, tax bill, or utility bill;*    Fill out a DL-54A form requesting a non-driver photo ID and;
> Complete the HD01564F (Request for Certification of Birth Record for Voter ID Purposes Only) form, which collects information such as birth name, mother and father's name and place of birth. This Department of Health form is available at all Driver Licensing Centers.
> 
> 
> PennDOT Driver and Vehicle Services - Personalized (Vanity) License Plate Availability
Click to expand...


I printed out and linked what one needs in order to obtain a valid photo ID in PA.  She doesn't bother reading any facts provided, she just spews her shit.


----------



## peach174

Truthmatters said:


> its a metaphorical knife and I talked about your party stabbing its self to death yesterday.
> 
> Now you will see it happen in court because this woman and a voters rights entity has taken this shit to court.
> 
> 
> 
> Your party is commiting suicide with this tactic and I have tried to get you to stop for years now.
> 
> 
> please put the knife down




Never mind that all the courts have ruled in favor of the ID laws.
Including the Supreme Court in a 6 to 3 vote for Indiana's voter ID law.


----------



## Liability

Zoom-boing said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried and tried to tell you people that *that knife *you were swinging arround *was real.*
> I showed you its sharp edge.
> I showed you its shine.
> I showed you it was not made of rubber.
> you jsut keep insisting that knife was made of rubber and was jsut a toy.
> Its not a toy
> *its a real knife *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> *its a metaphorical knife* and I talked about your party stabbing its self to death yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your derp is showing again!
Click to expand...


Her inner derp is in full accord with her outer derp.

Derp through and through.  Derp to the core.

Or, as she and the President might put it, Derp to the corpse.


----------



## Truthmatters

come on guys please put the knife down.


You are basically caught cutting off the rights of Americans to vote.

your shiney sharp real knife hurts people.


it hurts this country.


stop hacking at our democracy with it.


----------



## Truthmatters

GOP Memo Admits Plan Could 'Keep Black Vote Down' - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GBAsFwPglw]Paul Weyrich - "I don&#39;t want everybody to vote" (Goo Goo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

You have had this knife in your possesion for many years now.


Its time to put it down


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> come on guys please put the knife down.
> 
> 
> You are basically caught cutting off the rights of Americans to vote.
> 
> your shiney sharp real knife hurts people.
> 
> 
> it hurts this country.
> 
> 
> stop hacking at our democracy with it.



"Registered voters" have a right to vote.

"Registered voters" include actual Americans.

"Registered voters" include living Americans.

Sorry, TdM.  But "registered voters" does NOT include any fraud who wants to vote two or more time, and it doesn't include aliens (legal or illegal).

You are simply yet again failing massively at your partisan hack efforts to conflate the topic of actual voter rights with a dishonest claim of universal voting rights.

Not only is your derp showing, but your dishonest motive is also showing.


----------



## Truthmatters

or do you plan on stabbing the government with it when you have it struggling in the bathtub?


----------



## Truthmatters

Pretending your tacitics are decent an legal is not how you put the knife down.


----------



## Liability

TdM, the least persuasive of all the USMB liberal partisan hack liars.

Err -- lairs.


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> Pretending your *tacitics *are decent *an* legal is not how you put the knife down.



TdM says, "derp."


----------



## Truthmatters

when you stab legal American voters with this knife like you have for decades it kills our democracy.


you forget this knife can hurt you too.

put the knife down before you slit the throat of the republican party and it dies forever


----------



## Liability

Completely unpersuasive TdM-ism.  I wonder if the d in TdM might stand for derp?


----------



## Truthmatters

put the knife down.

No more killing our democracy 


stop before you next victim is your own party


----------



## Liability

TderpM.

Yes.  It could be.


----------



## Truthmatters

the jig is up.

the American people are now being told right on TV about your efforts to keep legal American voters from voting.


Its on national news now.

I have been fighting you in the shadows of the internets about it for years now.


I won its on national TV now.


your in BIG trouble


----------



## Truthmatters

put the fucking knife down before you kill the republican party out right


----------



## Truthmatters

ACLU Takes Voter ID Law To Court | thomascwaters.com


----------



## Truthmatters

You cant make laws that keep people from voting for no real reason.


You pushed the cheating too far and are about to get caught.

When the American people start talking about this case they will get filled in on all the shit I have been reporting to you for years now.


The LONG assed history of your partys cheating in elections becasue they can not win honestly


----------



## Liability

TderpM is busy derping.


----------



## Truthmatters

I told you you should have put the knife down


----------



## peach174

Truthmatters said:


> when you stab legal American voters with this knife like you have for decades it kills our democracy.
> 
> 
> you forget this knife can hurt you too.
> 
> put the knife down before you slit the throat of the republican party and it dies forever



This is pretty funny TM.
You want European Entitlement programs but you hate European voter ID laws.


----------



## Liability

peach174 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> when you stab legal American voters with this knife like you have for decades it kills our democracy.
> 
> 
> you forget this knife can hurt you too.
> 
> put the knife down before you slit the throat of the republican party and it dies forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty funny TM.
> You want European Entitlement programs but you hate European voter ID laws.
Click to expand...


TderpM will be back with more completely unpersuasive "argument" -- premised on her fail "knife" meme -- in a moment.


----------



## Truthmatters

Your ideas dont win in an honest debate.

the people dont like them.

so you have resorted to the goo goo assault on democracy to GET YOUR WAY.


That is contrary to everything the founders designed.

they would spit on you if they could


----------



## Truthmatters

ACLU Takes Voter ID Law To Court | thomascwaters.com


your going to get  what you deserve.


----------



## Liability

See?  I told ya she'd be back in a moment.


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> ACLU Takes Voter ID Law To Court | thomascwaters.com
> 
> 
> your going to get  what you deserve.



The American Criminal Liberties Union will lose (except in front of assclowns in the 9th Circus, perhaps).


----------



## Truthmatters

hang onto your liability you are about to truely understand what that world means


----------



## peach174

Truthmatters said:


> Your ideas dont win in an honest debate.
> 
> the people dont like them.
> 
> so you have resorted to the goo goo assault on democracy to GET YOUR WAY.
> 
> 
> That is contrary to everything the founders designed.
> 
> they would spit on you if they could



The Founders set up voting laws that only property owners could vote at that time, TM.


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> hang onto your liability you are about to *truely* understand what that wor*l*d means



Hang on to your derp, TderpM.  

But you will never understand anything.  You aren't very bright.


----------



## Truthmatters

ACLU Takes Voter ID Law To Court | thomascwaters.com


----------



## Truthmatters

the "your a poopy pants" arguement wont win you this court case


----------



## Truthmatters

peach174 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ideas dont win in an honest debate.
> 
> the people dont like them.
> 
> so you have resorted to the goo goo assault on democracy to GET YOUR WAY.
> 
> 
> That is contrary to everything the founders designed.
> 
> they would spit on you if they could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Founders set up voting laws that only property owners could vote at that time, TM.
Click to expand...


and then gave us a system that we could expand the vote in.

Do you think they woudl be angry at all Americans voting?

really?


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ideas dont win in an honest debate.
> 
> the people dont like them.
> 
> so you have resorted to the goo goo assault on democracy to GET YOUR WAY.
> 
> 
> That is contrary to everything the founders designed.
> 
> they would spit on you if they could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Founders set up voting laws that only property owners could vote at that time, TM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and then gave us a system that we could expand the vote in.
> 
> Do you think they *woudl* be angry at all Americans voting?
> 
> really?
Click to expand...




Good point, TderpM.

They *woudl* endorse having aliens and the dead vote two or three times each.

Yes.  That MUST be it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BDBoop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
Click to expand...


I think that's the whole point. They know they can't win fair and square so they're doing all they can to steal the election.

And, that's just in case buying it doesn't work. 

I can't imagine anything less "American" but, not surprisingly, the rw's don't mind this lying and cheating. Not in the least. 

"Disgusting" is exactly the right word for it.


----------



## peach174

Truthmatters said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ideas dont win in an honest debate.
> 
> the people dont like them.
> 
> so you have resorted to the goo goo assault on democracy to GET YOUR WAY.
> 
> 
> That is contrary to everything the founders designed.
> 
> they would spit on you if they could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Founders set up voting laws that only property owners could vote at that time, TM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and then gave us a system that we could expand the vote in.
> 
> Do you think they would be angry at all Americans voting?
> 
> really?
Click to expand...



Yes !
Especially those that receive government entitlements. It their view it would be a conflict of interest.


----------



## Truthmatters

It was stated clearly by the founder of the Heritage foundation decades ago in that goo goo clip.

he states clearly that they win when fewer people vote and that they should work to keep legal voters from voting to win.


then you got the things like the republicans getting caught keeping black voters off the roles.


Look what they did in Florida and Ohio


the record is clear and the American people are about to learn all about that record that the media has hidden for the republicans for decades


----------



## Truthmatters

peach174 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Founders set up voting laws that only property owners could vote at that time, TM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then gave us a system that we could expand the vote in.
> 
> Do you think they would be angry at all Americans voting?
> 
> really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes !
> Especially those that receive government entitlements. It their view it would be a conflict of interest.
Click to expand...


So any CEo whos company gets subsidies should not vote?


----------



## Truthmatters

please voluntarily put the knife down


----------



## mudwhistle

Let's face it.....poor blacks and Latinos can't figure out how to get a drivers-license.

They can figure out how to rig the welfare system or play the lottery but they can't seem to be able to figure out the DMV.


----------



## peach174

luddly.neddite said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's the whole point. They know they can't win fair and square so they're doing all they can to steal the election.
> 
> And, that's just in case buying it doesn't work.
> 
> I can't imagine anything less "American" but, not surprisingly, the rw's don't mind this lying and cheating. Not in the least.
> 
> "Disgusting" is exactly the right word for it.
Click to expand...



It's more disgusting that the Dems have been cheating with the votes for 40 years.
That is what he meant, the Repubs now have a fair chance at winning without all of the cheating that the Dems have done as well as some Repubs.
We have had arrests and convictions from both parties you know.


----------



## peach174

Truthmatters said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> and then gave us a system that we could expand the vote in.
> 
> Do you think they would be angry at all Americans voting?
> 
> really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes !
> Especially those that receive government entitlements. It their view it would be a conflict of interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So any CEo whos company gets subsidies should not vote?
Click to expand...


That is a tax code problem and that is why we need to change the tax code. 
It's totally diffent problem.


----------



## Truthmatters

peach174 said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the whole point. They know they can't win fair and square so they're doing all they can to steal the election.
> 
> And, that's just in case buying it doesn't work.
> 
> I can't imagine anything less "American" but, not surprisingly, the rw's don't mind this lying and cheating. Not in the least.
> 
> "Disgusting" is exactly the right word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's more disgusting that the Dems have been cheating with the votes for 40 years.
> That is what he meant, the Repubs now have a fair chance at winning without all of the cheating that the Dems have done as well as some Repubs.
> We have had arrests and convictions from both parties you know.
Click to expand...


you have no proof you fucking idiot.

I have court documents and their own words to prove your party cheats


----------



## Truthmatters

peach174 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes !
> Especially those that receive government entitlements. It their view it would be a conflict of interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So any CEo whos company gets subsidies should not vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a tax code problem and that is why we need to change the tax code.
> It's totally diffent problem.
Click to expand...


Now think about this one.

if you have a system where people have to give up tehir vote to get needed help to survive then you have a governmnet that pays people to NOT VOTE!

how fucking stupid are you


----------



## BDBoop

luddly.neddite said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's the whole point. They know they can't win fair and square so they're doing all they can to steal the election.
> 
> And, that's just in case buying it doesn't work.
> 
> I can't imagine anything less "American" but, not surprisingly, the rw's don't mind this lying and cheating. Not in the least.
> 
> "Disgusting" is exactly the right word for it.
Click to expand...


Everybody is giving pages of reasons why this is a good thing, but nobody has close to explaining why the man said what he said (in my sig).

Nobody.


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o32tF-S6K60](R) Admits Voter ID Laws About Helping Romney Win Election - YouTube[/ame]


they are saying it out loud


----------



## Truthmatters

Your party is killing itself


----------



## whitehall

Here's the way voter fraud usually works. They register dead people or folks who have no intention of voting or incapable of understanding the system and they vote in their places. The rationale they use is that they would have voted this way anyway so why not help the system along. It's easy to stop at a polling place and claim to be that person but when you have to produce an I.D. at every place with your own photo on it it becomes too inconvenient. Black people should be outraged that racist lefties would claim that they are incapable of producing a photo I.D.


----------



## Truthmatters

bullshit lies with no proof


----------



## Truthmatters

your cheating is court documented


----------



## peach174

Truthmatters said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So any CEo whos company gets subsidies should not vote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a tax code problem and that is why we need to change the tax code.
> It's totally diffent problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now think about this one.
> 
> if you have a system where people have to give up tehir vote to get needed help to survive then you have a governmnet that pays people to NOT VOTE!
> 
> how fucking stupid are you
Click to expand...


How stupid are you, not to know the difference between welfare checks and tax loopholes?


----------



## HUGGY

Liability said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF the incumbent "deserves" to win, he should be able to do so by getting votes of actual eligible voters.
Click to expand...


In a perfect world you would be the only "eligible" voter...right?


----------



## Truthmatters

You want a government that pays people not to vote.

do you understand how fucking stupid that is?

how antifreedom that is


----------



## Truthmatters

HUGGY said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF the incumbent "deserves" to win, he should be able to do so by getting votes of actual eligible voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a perfect world you would be the only "eligible" voter...right?
Click to expand...


fuck you are even more dishonest and stupid than peach liability


----------



## peach174

Truthmatters said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the whole point. They know they can't win fair and square so they're doing all they can to steal the election.
> 
> And, that's just in case buying it doesn't work.
> 
> I can't imagine anything less "American" but, not surprisingly, the rw's don't mind this lying and cheating. Not in the least.
> 
> "Disgusting" is exactly the right word for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more disgusting that the Dems have been cheating with the votes for 40 years.
> That is what he meant, the Repubs now have a fair chance at winning without all of the cheating that the Dems have done as well as some Repubs.
> We have had arrests and convictions from both parties you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have no proof you fucking idiot.
> 
> I have court documents and their own words to prove your party cheats
Click to expand...


Same with Dems, but you ignore those court convictions on the left.


----------



## BDBoop

HUGGY said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF the incumbent "deserves" to win, he should be able to do so by getting votes of actual eligible voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a perfect world you would be the only "eligible" voter...right?
Click to expand...


I was just wondering - isn't this a pretty literal example of "taxation without representation is tyranny"? If they have been taken off the registered voter logs (like in Florida), or cannot vote in the States that aren't exactly informing people what they are up to, or making it difficult to vote - then they shouldn't have to pay taxes, either.

Things could get pretty damn ugly.


----------



## Si modo

peach174 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a tax code problem and that is why we need to change the tax code.
> It's totally diffent problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now think about this one.
> 
> if you have a system where people have to give up tehir vote to get needed help to survive then you have a governmnet that pays people to NOT VOTE!
> 
> how fucking stupid are you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How stupid are you, not to know the difference between welfare checks and tax loopholes?
Click to expand...

I really hope you are not surprised about that.


----------



## Truthmatters

they are saying it right out loud now.


they have been caught and are being watched and sued.


they are killing htemselves


----------



## Si modo

Truthmatters said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF the incumbent "deserves" to win, he should be able to do so by getting votes of actual eligible voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world you would be the only "eligible" voter...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck you are even more dishonest and stupid than peach liability
Click to expand...

Pssst.  That's not Liability.


----------



## peach174

Si modo said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now think about this one.
> 
> if you have a system where people have to give up tehir vote to get needed help to survive then you have a governmnet that pays people to NOT VOTE!
> 
> how fucking stupid are you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How stupid are you, not to know the difference between welfare checks and tax loopholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope you are not surprised about that.
Click to expand...


No not at all.


----------



## Truthmatters

yes it was liability


----------



## Liability

HUGGY said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF the incumbent "deserves" to win, he should be able to do so by getting votes of actual eligible voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a perfect world you would be the only "eligible" voter...right?
Click to expand...


Wrong as usual, Smugz.

Dayum.  One would imagine that you'd get tired of being wrong and petty so often.

But the *e*vidence suggests otherwise.

The premise is not even difficult.

If you support the notion that the liberal Democrat Chicago style political thieves ought to be able to register dead people to vote in elections -- or that aliens (legal or illegal) should be able to vote in OUR elections -- then you are a sub-moron.

TderpM is, of course, a sub-moron.  I harbored slightly higher hopes for you.

Alas.


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF the incumbent "deserves" to win, he should be able to do so by getting votes of actual eligible voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world you would be the only "eligible" voter...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck you are even more dishonest and stupid than peach liability
Click to expand...


Said TderpM responding to Smugly.


----------



## Truthmatters

backing the disenfranchisement of voters will NOT win you an endless majority like Rove planned.


----------



## Truthmatters

It will kill your party.


your plans have been outed and are in court


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> yes it was liability



No.  Your reply was to Huggy, you complete fucking idiot.


----------



## Liability

It offends TderpM that Republicans maintain that only living Americans of proper age should vote in American elections.


----------



## BDBoop

/thread death by TM

//sorrow


----------



## BDBoop

PA Democrats Ridicule Turzai, GOP Over Voter ID; Say



> His comments have drawn ire from state and national Democrats and liberals, and has led to headlines across the country. Because until now, pro-Voter ID Republicans have maintained the rule has nothing to do with partisan politics, everything to do with voter fraud. Capitalizing on that, some General Assembly Democrats held a press conference this morning where they unloaded on Turzai and Pennsylvania Republicans.
> 
> The press conference, organized by State Sen. Daylin Leach, began with background on Turzais statements, which the Majority Leaders spokesman Stephen Miskin say are being taken out of context for political gain.
> 
> He was simply referencing, for the first time in a long while, the Republican Presidential candidate will be on a more even keel thanks to Voter IDAnyone looking further into it has their own agenda, said Miskin, who also noted, according to CBS, the Republican candidate  presidential candidate  is going to have a fairer playing field.
> 
> Leach said that explanation does not pass the laugh test. He noted voter fraud is virtually nonexistent in Pennsylvania and the United States and ended his opening statements with this burn: *If you have to stop people voting to win elections, your ideas suck.*
> 
> During debate on the issue in March, Leach noted Americans are more likely to be hit by lightning than misrepresent themselves at the polls.


----------



## Truthmatters

BDBoop said:


> /thread death by TM
> 
> //sorrow



how is it I am killing this thread?


----------



## BDBoop

Truthmatters said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> /thread death by TM
> 
> //sorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is it I am killing this thread?
Click to expand...


Death by drowning.

You're not making points, except the one involving a knife.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Turzai confirms the fact that voter ID laws are motivated by partisan politics, not objective evidence.


----------



## BDBoop

Further, from my prior link.



> Other than partisan bickering, the biggest piece of news to come out of the presser was Leach&#8217;s suggestion that Rep. Turzai&#8217;s comments will likely be used in the Voter ID litigation as it&#8217;s challenged in court. The comment, he said, &#8220;shows this was&#8230;intended to disenfranchise voters who don&#8217;t vote the right way&#8221;&#8212;and not to stop voter fraud, as Republicans in the House and Senate claimed during debate and thereafter.
> 
> &#8220;We told you from the beginning that&#8217;s what this was about,&#8221; said Sen. Vincent Hughes, noting the legislation has &#8220;everything to do with rigging&#8221; the 2012 election for Mitt Romney.


----------



## Truthmatters

Im saying the exact same thing your quote says boop


----------



## BDBoop

Truthmatters said:


> Im saying the exact same thing your quote says boop



Honey, if you can't hear me, I certainly can't find new words or a new language to get through.

Please don't show up on my visitor page to challenge me again, ta.


----------



## gallantwarrior

BDBoop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
Click to expand...


Why is the assumption always that reasonable requirements will hurt only Dems and Libs?  And again, based on that assumption, why are people expected to vote for Dems and Libs always depicted as too stupid, lazy, or incapable of obtaining something as simple as proper ID?


----------



## Truthmatters

i am just connecting it to the decades long effort they already have of keeping legal American voters from voting.


The people in this country need to know this record.


----------



## BDBoop

gallantwarrior said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is the assumption always that reasonable requirements will hurt only Dems and Libs?  And again, based on that assumption, why are people expected to vote for Dems and Libs always depicted as too stupid, lazy, or incapable of obtaining something as simple as proper ID?
Click to expand...


Because Turzai said so.


----------



## Truthmatters

BDBoop said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im saying the exact same thing your quote says boop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honey, if you can't hear me, I certainly can't find new words or a new language to get through.
> 
> Please don't show up on my visitor page to challenge me again, ta.
Click to expand...


please realise I was talking about this for years now and have many try to stop me from posting about it.



I never will stop posting about it.


----------



## gallantwarrior

BDBoop said:


> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.



Link?  What percentage of the homeless actually vote?


----------



## Truthmatters

BDBoop said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the assumption always that reasonable requirements will hurt only Dems and Libs?  And again, based on that assumption, why are people expected to vote for Dems and Libs always depicted as too stupid, lazy, or incapable of obtaining something as simple as proper ID?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Turzai said so.
Click to expand...


and the founder of the heritage foundation.

and the GOP party in their own memos


----------



## uscitizen

BDBoop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
Click to expand...


Disenfranchise the elderly?
heck they are mostly right wingers and the biggest fans of Fox and right wing talk radio.


----------



## HUGGY

Si modo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world you would be the only "eligible" voter...right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you are even more dishonest and stupid than peach liability
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssst.  That's not Liability.
Click to expand...




TM gets a tad myopic.


----------



## Si modo

HUGGY said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you are even more dishonest and stupid than peach liability
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst.  That's not Liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM gets a tad myopic.
Click to expand...

"Tad"


----------



## Truthmatters

that was directed at liability and I said so


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> that was directed at liability and I said so



In a post responsive to Huggy's post.

You are a derp.


----------



## Truthmatters

in that quote was there a statement of yours?


----------



## Liability

Let's make it simple for TderpM.  We'll take it one step at a time:

Do you support the "right" of the dead to vote?

Do you imagine that aliens should have a right to vote in American elections?


*EDIT:  I suspect TderpM will duck this effort.  So, I offer her a new thread so she can stop derailing Boop's thread.  http://www.usmessageboard.com/5579322-post1.html

Of course, TderpM will likely duck that, too.*


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> in that quote was there a statement of yours?



But that's not the post you quoted, you mindless idiot derp.

Dayum but you are one stupid derp.


----------



## Truthmatters

Once the republican partys history is know by the American people the party will die.

this is just the latest efforts on their part.

they have a decades long record of this shit.


Its NOT just the current leadership is it?

its the whole party from top to bottom for decades.


----------



## gallantwarrior

sitarro said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you really going to sit here and pretend that homeless people vote unless they are bought by a bottle of MD2020 or a free lunch and ride to a poll? Why don't the same people that are so concerned with buying a cheap vote pick the same people up and bring them to get a photo ID......that is the least you crooked fucks should do for the cheap vote....... or maybe the Republicans should beat you to it and kick your ass at yo
> ur own bullshit game.
Click to expand...


Excellent point.  But the homeless are only of interest to Libs when they can be used for political points or as an excuse to steal someone else's earnings. Otherwise, the Libs could give a flying rat's patiotie about the homeless.


----------



## Truthmatters

The people of America are about to be told by the media of this long evil record becaue of this court case


----------



## Truthmatters

reporters are not being kept from reporting it anymore


----------



## Liability

Instead of your usual mindless M.O. which is hijacking Boop's thread, TdM, I offer you an alternative playground, here:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/5579322-post1.html


----------



## Truthmatters

BDBoop said:


> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Pennsylvania's new voter ID law, various other forms of photo identification will be accepted at voting places in November, including U.S. passports, student identification cards with expiration dates, current military identification, and ID cards issued to government employees.
> 
> But for most voters, the Pennsylvania driver's license is the standard photo ID. The disclosure that 9 percent of the state's registered voters don't have one - or an alternative, nondriver PennDot photo ID - provides a clearer picture of the hurdle set up by the state's new voter ID requirement.
> 
> Republican lawmakers pushed the bill through the legislature in March and it was signed into law by Gov. Corbett, over protests from Democrats that the measure would disenfranchise thousands of voters, disproportionately affecting those without driver's licenses - the poor, the elderly, and the young.
> 
> House Republican leader Mike Turzai acknowledged the law's political implications at a Republican State Committee meeting last month.
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> The law still faces a legal challenge as a possible violation of the state constitution. Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson scheduled a July 25 hearing and his decision is likely to reach the state Supreme Court before November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the link, sorry.
> 
> Voter ID law may affect more Pennsylvanians than previously estimated - Philly.com
Click to expand...


Im right on topic


----------



## BDBoop

Liability said:


> Instead of your usual mindless M.O. which is hijacking Boop's thread, TdM, I offer you an alternative playground, here:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/5579322-post1.html



/wrings out hankie

Oh, bless you.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Trajan said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole voter I.D. argument from the Right is a solution looking for a problem.  There just isn't the rampant voter fraud happening.
> 
> And when the Republicans applaud this purely political move that erodes rights, they are just keeping the consistency they pride themselves on.
> 
> No other ideology consistently erodes rights the way the modern Conservative ideology does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, so let me ask, whats your over and under for "rampant" fraud?
> 
> hell, its part of accepted history now that Daly had dead people voting,  stuffed ballot boxs and cheated his ass for JFK , so you think things have gotten better?
> 
> ensuring everyone is a valid voter is a win win for everyone*shrugs*
Click to expand...


If even one fraudulent vote is cast and counted, that serves to disenfranchise every legitimate voter.


----------



## Truthmatters

why is it you refuse to accept the undeniable vidoes of your party planning to keep people frokm voting to win elections and the court documentation of them doing just that?


----------



## Truthmatters

How the hell is that off topic?


----------



## BDBoop

Truthmatters said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Pennsylvania's new voter ID law, various other forms of photo identification will be accepted at voting places in November, including U.S. passports, student identification cards with expiration dates, current military identification, and ID cards issued to government employees.
> 
> But for most voters, the Pennsylvania driver's license is the standard photo ID. The disclosure that 9 percent of the state's registered voters don't have one - or an alternative, nondriver PennDot photo ID - provides a clearer picture of the hurdle set up by the state's new voter ID requirement.
> 
> Republican lawmakers pushed the bill through the legislature in March and it was signed into law by Gov. Corbett, over protests from Democrats that the measure would disenfranchise thousands of voters, disproportionately affecting those without driver's licenses - the poor, the elderly, and the young.
> 
> House Republican leader Mike Turzai acknowledged the law's political implications at a Republican State Committee meeting last month.
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> The law still faces a legal challenge as a possible violation of the state constitution. Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson scheduled a July 25 hearing and his decision is likely to reach the state Supreme Court before November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the link, sorry.
> 
> Voter ID law may affect more Pennsylvanians than previously estimated - Philly.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im right on topic
Click to expand...


Now? Maybe? But surely not earlier.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/5579322-post1.html

Thank you.

/wave


----------



## Liability

BDBoop said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of your usual mindless M.O. which is hijacking Boop's thread, TdM, I offer you an alternative playground, here:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/5579322-post1.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /wrings out hankie
> 
> Oh, bless you.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty confident that she will evade and deflect or simply avoid, there, too.


----------



## HUGGY

Liability said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF the incumbent "deserves" to win, he should be able to do so by getting votes of actual eligible voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world you would be the only "eligible" voter...right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual, Smugz.
> 
> Dayum.  One would imagine that you'd get tired of being wrong and petty so often.
> 
> But the vidence suggests otherwise.
> 
> The premise is not even difficult.
> 
> If you support the notion that the liberal Democrat Chicago style political thieves ought to be able to register dead people to vote in elections -- or that aliens (legal or illegal) should be able to vote in OUR elections -- then you are a sub-moron.
> 
> TderpM is, of course, a sub-moron.  I harbored slightly higher hopes for you.
> 
> Alas.
Click to expand...


Why do you even get involved in this red herring?   You REALLY think some individual gets up on election day and so desperately wants to "scew" the election with his or her ONE vote that they will risk 5 years in prison and a hefty fine to make this next to worthless effort?

How many people of this catagory have been charged with this crime?

How many elections have been won or lost because of this tiny handfull of wackjobs?

AND this pathetic drop in the bucket warrants the systematic disenfranchising of hundreds of thousands of good Americans voting privileges?

Really counselor?  Really?

And you call yourself a good American?  Well in truth I've never seen you state that in so many words.


----------



## Truthmatters

gallantwarrior said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole voter I.D. argument from the Right is a solution looking for a problem.  There just isn't the rampant voter fraud happening.
> 
> And when the Republicans applaud this purely political move that erodes rights, they are just keeping the consistency they pride themselves on.
> 
> No other ideology consistently erodes rights the way the modern Conservative ideology does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, so let me ask, whats your over and under for "rampant" fraud?
> 
> hell, its part of accepted history now that Daly had dead people voting,  stuffed ballot boxs and cheated his ass for JFK , so you think things have gotten better?
> 
> ensuring everyone is a valid voter is a win win for everyone*shrugs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If even one fraudulent vote is cast and counted, that serves to disenfranchise every legitimate voter.
Click to expand...


so to prevent one in a 100million fraud you would be willing to disenfranchise 750,000 legal voters in just one state alone?


----------



## BDBoop

Liability said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of your usual mindless M.O. which is hijacking Boop's thread, TdM, I offer you an alternative playground, here:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/5579322-post1.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /wrings out hankie
> 
> Oh, bless you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty confident that she will evade and deflect or simply avoid, there, too.
Click to expand...


But at least she'll be there. 

It was worth a shot, and I appreciate the effort.


----------



## Truthmatters

Your party has been caught saying and executing a plan that keeps legal Americans from voting right out loud and with their own internal memos.


how do you get arround those facts?


----------



## Truthmatters

You have been denying court documents and videos for decades now.


the only reasons that has worked out for you is the corporate media has avoided these facts.


Now they are reporting them.


your done


----------



## BDBoop

Okay see? You're talking to nobody in particular, just repeating yourself.


----------



## Truthmatters

Im talking to whomever is reading.


you just dont understand this medium


----------



## Truthmatters

Its not a social club its a town hall


----------



## Truthmatters

look boop,

Im sorry if I hurt your feelings that was not my intention.

I will however never stop providing these facts


----------



## BDBoop

Truthmatters said:


> Im talking to whomever is reading.
> 
> 
> you just dont understand this medium



I do understand this medium, and you are your message's own worse enemy.


----------



## peach174

Truthmatters said:


> why is it you refuse to accept the undeniable vidoes of your party planning to keep people frokm voting to win elections and the court documentation of them doing just that?



Why do you keep ignoring that more Dems have been convicted of voter fraud that Repubs?
You really should learn how to spell or use the *check spelling tool *before you call others on this board stupid.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

If you don't have ID you probably shouldn't be voting.

It's that simple.

That 9% of the PA voter don't have ID tell you all you need to know


----------



## Truthmatters

You should really accpet facts and quit defending the disenfranchisement of legal American voters to win elections


----------



## Liability

HUGGY said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world you would be the only "eligible" voter...right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual, Smugz.
> 
> Dayum.  One would imagine that you'd get tired of being wrong and petty so often.
> 
> But the vidence suggests otherwise.
> 
> The premise is not even difficult.
> 
> If you support the notion that the liberal Democrat Chicago style political thieves ought to be able to register dead people to vote in elections -- or that aliens (legal or illegal) should be able to vote in OUR elections -- then you are a sub-moron.
> 
> TderpM is, of course, a sub-moron.  I harbored slightly higher hopes for you.
> 
> Alas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you even get involved in this red herring?   You REALLY think some individual gets up on election day and so desperately wants to "scew" the election with his or her ONE vote that they will risk 5 years in prison and a hefty fine to make this next to worthless effort?
> 
> How many people of this catagory have been charged with this crime?
> 
> How many elections have been won or lost because of this tiny handfull of wackjobs?
> 
> AND this pathetic drop in the bucket warrants the systematic disenfranchising of hundreds of thousands of good Americans voting privileges?
> 
> Really counselor?  Really?
> 
> And you call yourself a good American?  Well in truth I've never seen you state that in so many words.
Click to expand...


Please.  If you want to pretend that it's just one guy taking the "risk" of prosecution, then I have a bridge I can sell you. Cheap.

And yes, Huggy, there IS actual illegal voting going on.  There ARE drives to "get out the vote" and there ARE cases (plenty of them, too) where dead people are getting registered.

The balance of your silly post is equally fallacious.  I don't care how many elections have been undermined successfully by the organized crews of voter fraud advocates.  One is far too many.  The RISK of one is far too high.

And your opinion of how good or bad I am as an American is totally irrelevant.  The day may come when I feel some small inclination to rise to your petty bait and "defend" myself as against one of your trite offerings.  But it won't be any time soon.

What possible honest objection could you have to making sure that only Americans get to vote, and then only living legally registered Americans?


----------



## BDBoop

Truthmatters said:


> look boop,
> 
> Im sorry if I hurt your feelings that was not my intention.
> 
> I will however never stop providing these facts



No hurt feelings, I was joking with the tears and the hankie. I use humor to handle most situations. 

But you should have a blog to 'provide these facts' on.


----------



## Truthmatters

BDBoop said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im talking to whomever is reading.
> 
> 
> you just dont understand this medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand this medium, and you are your message's own worse enemy.
Click to expand...



that is your opinion.

and my opinion is you are wrong.


where did you learn of voter disenfranchisement?


----------



## BDBoop

Truthmatters said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im talking to whomever is reading.
> 
> 
> you just dont understand this medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand this medium, and you are your message's own worse enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is your opinion.
> 
> and my opinion is you are wrong.
> 
> 
> where did you learn of voter disenfranchisement?
Click to expand...


Gracious. Are you insinuating I learned of it from you?


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Truthmatters

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...ers-me-about-the-left-one-of-their-ideas.html

not all but I bet some


----------



## BDBoop

Oddball said:


>



/snatches up popcorn, and drops a popcorn trail to TM's Thread


----------



## BDBoop

Truthmatters said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...ers-me-about-the-left-one-of-their-ideas.html
> 
> not all but I bet some



Not even some.


----------



## Truthmatters

Boop I bet you learned at least some of this from me..


years I have been bringing up this subject.


I had many a dem try to tell me to stop.

I never will


----------



## Truthmatters

fine believe what you will.


I will never stop bringing up this history


----------



## BDBoop

Truthmatters said:


> Boop I bet you learned at least some of this from me..
> 
> 
> years I have been bringing up this subject.
> 
> 
> I had many a dem try to tell me to stop.
> 
> I never will



http://www.usmessageboard.com/5579455-post14.html


----------



## gallantwarrior

Trajan said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you don't have a benchmark?
> 
> Chicago anecdotal?
> 
> google Minnesota felons voting in Coleman Franken election..start there, I mean seriously?
> 
> let me ask you, rahm decided that folks in Chicago should not eat foi gras anymore....how many geese was that harming out of tens of millions?
> 
> 
> 
> Put this in the balance: how many fraudulent voters will be caught compared to how many voters turned away at the polls due to insufficient I.D.
> 
> Which is more damaging to a democratic republic: disenfranchised voters or fraudulent voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, I asked you.
> 
> as to damaging? I see it as a responsibility to be ready to vote,  not some hey jump in the bus routine to go vote, so I have been registered since I was of age....you cannot save everyone due to their own indolence, if it matters to them they will do what they have to do, if it doesn't it doesn't.
> 
> or hey, we could mandate everyone vote......fine them if they don't show up and/or cast ballot.
Click to expand...


Exactly what our friends in Australia do.  Voting is compulsory.  Failure to appear at the polling place requires a legitimate excuse.  Unsatisfactory excuses result in a fine.  
Compulsory Voting


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im talking to whomever is reading.
> 
> 
> you just dont understand this medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand this medium, and you are your message's own worse enemy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that is your opinion.
> 
> and my opinion is you are wrong.
> 
> 
> where did you learn of voter disenfranchisement?
Click to expand...



No, she's right.  You ARE your message's own worst enemy.  

You're a hack, a liar, you require PROOF! FACTS! and when they are provided you either leave the thread (and/or board) for xx amount of time then wobble back in repeating the exact same bullshit over and over and over without so much as looking at the PROOF! FACTS! that have been provided to you, that you demanded in the first place.

You suck.


----------



## signelect

What is wrong with asking for an ID.  The ID is not party sensitive so it far to both sides.  I don't want every Tom Dick and Harry who shows up at the polls with out any ID's to determine the fate of my country.  That would mean that the illegals would have a field day and lets guess who they would vote for.  You might as well the the DNC standout in front of the polling places and pass out $20 bills.


----------



## Truthmatters

Judge Denies Republicans' Effort To End Voter Intimidation Consent Decree : Personal Liberty Alerts


----------



## Truthmatters

no matter what you do republicans you will NEVER exscape what you have done


----------



## Truthmatters

It is a part of American history now and the people are learning this history.


You dont own the airwaves like you used to.

Your fraud has reached levels that it is effecting too many Americans.

your done


----------



## BDBoop

I wonder how many pages shorter this thread would be if TM's posts were all moved to her own thread. Probably lots o lots o pages shorter.


----------



## Truthmatters

The republican party will never again be able to hide these facts.


----------



## Truthmatters

You can trick some dems into protecting you but not this one


----------



## gallantwarrior

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad is right wingers don't think this is sleazy at all. Its just part of the game to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's really sad is lefties think it's ok to tell me what I can ear, drink, say, carry, buy, not buy, etc.  None of which is a commision of a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's really sad is you think it's Ok to tell me what I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But try and prevent fraud?
> 
> OH HOLY SHIT, THE RIGHTIES ARE KILLING EVERYONE!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voter ID laws prevent many more legal votes than they prevent illegal ones.
Click to expand...


You have a link for that last comment?


----------



## Truthmatters

Stringent voter ID law in Pa. could prevent 750,000 from voting - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


----------



## BDBoop

Dear TM: Please respond.



Liability said:


> Since TdM has essentially hijacked one of Boop's threads, I figured maybe she can be convinced to post here, instead, where her silly argument can be dissected.
> 
> So this one is dedicated to TdM, but anyone can chime in.
> 
> This could work IF she's willing to stay on topic and answer some preliminary questions.  We'll start off REAL slowly for TDM's benefit.
> 
> *Do you support the "right" of the dead to vote?
> 
> Do you imagine that aliens should have a right to vote in American elections?*


----------



## Truthmatters

ChoicePoint - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The allegations charge that 57,700 people (15% of the list), primarily Democrats of African-American and Hispanic descent, were incorrectly listed as felons and thus barred from voting[citation needed]. Reports estimate that 80% of these people would have voted, and that 90% of those who would have voted, would have voted for Al Gore.[9] Other allegations include listing voters as felons for alleged crimes said to have been committed several years in the future. The official (and disputed) margin of victory, in the election, was 537 votes.


----------



## Liability

BDBoop said:


> Dear TM: Please respond.
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since TdM has essentially hijacked one of Boop's threads, I figured maybe she can be convinced to post here, instead, where her silly argument can be dissected.
> 
> So this one is dedicated to TdM, but anyone can chime in.
> 
> This could work IF she's willing to stay on topic and answer some preliminary questions.  We'll start off REAL slowly for TDM's benefit.
> 
> *Do you support the "right" of the dead to vote?
> 
> Do you imagine that aliens should have a right to vote in American elections?*
Click to expand...


Do you think TderpM is afraid to answer because she suspects that her answers will provide a basis to form the next question(s)?

I know she's not smart enough to figure that out.

So, somebody must have tipped her off.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Hey truthmanglerderp

Are you in favor of illegal peoples voting?

Are you in favor of dead people voting?

Are you just as upset when the state store asks for ID?  

How bout when they ask for ID to purchase fireworks?  

How bout when they ask for ID to purchase decongestant?


----------



## Truthmatters

Gregory Palast - Salon.com


Early in the year, the company, ChoicePoint, gave Florida officials a list with the names of 8,000 ex-felons to &#8220;scrub&#8221; from their list of voters. But it turns out none on the list were guilty of felonies, only misdemeanors. The company acknowledged the error, and blamed it on the original source of the list &#8212; the state of Texas.


----------



## Liability

Zoom-boing said:


> Hey truthmanglerderp
> 
> Are you in favor of illegal peoples voting?
> 
> Are you in favor of dead people voting?
> 
> Are you just as upset when the state store asks for ID?
> 
> How bout when they ask for ID to purchase fireworks?
> 
> How bout when they ask for ID to purchase decongestant?



She lacks sufficient integrity to answer those questions either.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dead people should not be allowed to vote for Democrats, it's unAmerican


----------



## gallantwarrior

BDBoop said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me. Why would your guy say "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done."
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think becasue it would cut down on voter fraud....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? So your assertion is that only Democrats practice voter fraud. Is that it.
Click to expand...


Which is why the Dem/ lib refusal to endorse voter verification is so puzzling.  You might think they'd be at least as interested in ensuring elections be as honest as possible.


----------



## Truthmatters

Partys should not be allowed to hide their court documented record of voter disenfranchisement from the people.

How were they able to do that for so many years?


----------



## Oddball

From *snert* Wiki:



> The *allegations* charge that 57,700 people (15% of the list), primarily Democrats of African-American and Hispanic descent, were incorrectly listed as felons and thus barred from voting*[citation needed]*.








_*HUUURRRRDEEERRRRRRP!*_


----------



## Truthmatters

The jig is up.

its in the courts hands now and this time you wont be allowed to just sign a consent decree


----------



## Truthmatters

Your asses are going down.

its being reported on


----------



## Truthmatters

The "your a poopy pants" arguement wont fly in court guys


----------



## gallantwarrior

tererun said:


> Though I can completely understand the problem that arises because some people want to vote but are too lazy to get an ID, I have to bring up 2 points. The first is if you are too lazy to go get a state non-driver ID you are probably too lazy to vote. The second is that an ID is pretty necessary for lots of things aside from voting and I cannot imagine what would eep a person from getting one today. In order to work in most legitimate jobs you need ID. You are supposed to need it to buy alcohol, tobacco, and in many cases prescription and some OTC medications. So getting one has it's purposes to living.
> 
> I also happen to feel that showing your ID for something as important as voting should be a necessity. When I have to show my ID to get a job, buy a pack of smokes, or even when I was younger to see an R rated movie i think requiring it to vote for the leaders and representatives of the country is something that should be required. I now the republicans are using this as a way to cut Obama supporters from voting, but seriously it only takes a few bucks and a couple of minutes to get a non-drivers ID. People should really get one. It has got to create huge difficulties in your life for not having one.



You would think that anything as important as putting/keeping your guy in office would be motivation enough to get the necessary documentation.


----------



## Truthmatters

Niether will the pee wee defense be accepted in court


----------



## Liability

TderpM refuses to be honest.

Enough said.


----------



## Truthmatters

The facts clearly are that no such fraud endangers our elections and your programs amount to a poll tax and putting up unneeded barriers to voters.

the court are not right wing onwed.

yet


----------



## Truthmatters

Your laws are going down.

you cant count on Roberts to be a goon like alito and thomas anymore


----------



## Liability

TderpM is fully dishonest.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Ms. Derp --

You claim Republicans cheat in the voting process.  So why wouldn't you want a voter ID law to ensure those rat bastards can't cheat?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Liability said:


> TderpM is fully dishonest.



She's Full Mental Jacket dishonest.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"I left my ID in my other coat, the one they buried me in"


----------



## Truthmatters

because that is not what they were designed for .

they were clearly designed to act as a poll tax and a barrier to voters the republicans dont like.

Sorry but they keep getting caught saying fucking so themselves


----------



## Truthmatters

Goo Goo muthfuckers you cheated too hard this time and are about to go down


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Provocateur said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry me a fucking river. There are maybe 2 legitimate people in PA who can't get ID, not 9% of the population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention, don't you need an address to register?  Or are we assuming that the homeless are just going to lie and use the address of some total stranger?
Click to expand...


In OH a Democrat judge ruled that "Park Bench" was a legitimate residence.

Dems = Vote Fraud


----------



## Truthmatters

the courts have your asses now.

you wont get the option of a consent decree this time.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> because that is not what they were designed for .
> 
> they were clearly designed to act as a poll tax and a barrier to voters the republicans dont like.
> 
> Sorry but they keep getting caught saying fucking so themselves




  Voter ID laws are designed to keep legal, alive people voting and to keep illegal, dead people from voting.  You guys are all about the 'preventative', right?  You don't have to pay a fee if you sign the Oath/Affirmation Voter ID Form (http://www.dmv.state.pa.us/pdotforms/voterid/VoterAffirmationNoProofofID.pdf)

Since you didn't bother answering my earlier questions I will assume that you:

Are ok with illegals being able to vote.
Are ok with dead being able to vote.
Do not throw a fit when asked to for ID when purchasing booze, fireworks or decongestants.


----------



## Liability

Zoom-boing said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> because that is not what they were designed for .
> 
> they were clearly designed to act as a poll tax and a barrier to voters the republicans dont like.
> 
> Sorry but they keep getting caught saying fucking so themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter ID laws are designed to keep legal, alive people voting and to keep illegal, dead people from voting.  You guys are all about the 'preventative', right?  You don't have to pay a fee if you sign the Oath/Affirmation Voter ID Form (http://www.dmv.state.pa.us/pdotforms/voterid/VoterAffirmationNoProofofID.pdf)
> 
> *Since you didn't bother answering my earlier questions I will assume that you:
> 
> Are ok with illegals being able to vote.
> Are ok with dead being able to vote.
> Do not throw a fit when asked to for ID when purchasing booze, fireworks or decongestants.*
Click to expand...




I suspect that her handlers haven't told her yet how to respond.


----------



## Oddball

Truthmatters said:


> The "your a poopy pants" arguement wont fly in court guys


Nor will your "stark raving moonbat" argument.


----------



## Truthmatters

only its not crazy its in the courts.

your gonna lose big time


----------



## The Infidel

BDBoop said:


> But I REALLY love the fact that they believe doing so will help Romney win. That's just the unmitigated cherry on top.
> 
> Way to have an agenda, people.



I really love the fact that Dems believe *NOT* doing so will help Obama win. That's just the unmitigated cherry on top.

 Way to have an agenda, people.


----------



## BDBoop

CrusaderFrank said:


> "I left my ID in my other coat, the one they buried me in"



Just because zombies.

And I love Wade.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RNQ_kl-gBk]Roisin Murphy - Ramalama (Bang Bang) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters said:


> Niether will the pee wee defense be accepted in court





> MILWAUKEE -
> 
> A task force that was investigating possible voter fraud in Milwaukee released its findings Tuesday.
> 
> U.S. Attorney Steven Biskupic said investigators found more than 4,500 ballots were cast in Milwaukee than registered voters in the Nov. 2 election.


Read more: Task Force Finds More Ballots Cast Than Registered Voters | WISN Home - WISN Home


----------



## Truthmatters

not doing so will help Obama win.

only on our side it also means legal American voters wont be disnefranchised for him to win.


see how that works.

your the cheaters and were protecting the peoples right to vote


----------



## Truthmatters

the court is not going to buy your partisan arguements.

its fact time an you lose on the facts


----------



## The Infidel

rightwinger said:


> The key issue is that Republicans are putting obstructions to voting without any proof of widespread voter fraud in Pennsylvania
> 
> Being so blatant about the true intent of the law is revealing. Hope the courts take notice



The key issue is that Democratics think that putting obstructions up to block illegal voting without any proof that Dems or ANYBODY will be disenfranchised in Pennsylvania.

Being so blatant about their true intentions of bitching about the law is revealing. Hope the courts take notice and it stands.


----------



## gallantwarrior

But ear tags are so much more festive!

Not to mention more appropriate for the steeple...


----------



## The Infidel

Why is it that Dems think that ONLY voters with no proof of WHO THE HELL THEY ARE would be on their side of the aisle.... kind of revealing in and of itself.


----------



## Truthmatters

the facts are NOT on your side.

courts wont ignore facts like your right wing party does


----------



## BDBoop

The Infidel said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I REALLY love the fact that they believe doing so will help Romney win. That's just the unmitigated cherry on top.
> 
> Way to have an agenda, people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the fact that Dems believe *NOT* doing so will help Obama win. That's just the unmitigated cherry on top.
> 
> Way to have an agenda, people.
Click to expand...


No, hon; it really doesn't work that way. People with agendas take action. Mike Turzai LIED about his agenda, and then was accidentally honest. See sig.

The only action Dems have taken is to help people who have been disenfranchised.


----------



## Truthmatters

Your party is toast.

you wont be able to switch your talk to something like fast and furious.

the people know the truth on that one too now


----------



## BDBoop

> Pennsylvania has typically been known as a swing state. However, Republicans have failed to win Pennsylvania since 1988, and President Barack Obama&#8217;s huge win in 2008 showed the Keystone state may be farther away from Republican presidential control than ever &#8212; so long as people come out to vote. Other than Voter ID, there were a few other moves taken by Republicans to allegedly swing the state back, including a dead-for-now plan that floated giving electoral votes to presidential candidates by U.S. Congressional district, which would have hurt President Obama&#8217;s chances of winning re-election, given Pennsylvania&#8217;s importance in national elections.
> 
> The ACLU of Pennsylvania has called Voter ID &#8220;an unconstitutional law that will disenfranchise tens of thousands if not hundreds of thousands of Pennsylvanians.&#8221; They, alongside the Advancement Project, the Public Interest Law Center of Philadelphia (PILCOP), and the Washington, DC law firm of Arnold & Porter LLP filed a lawsuit &#8220;are asking the Commonwealth Court to issue an injunction blocking enforcement of the law before November&#8217;s election,&#8221; according to the ACLU&#8217;s statement about the legal challenge. *A trial has been scheduled for July 25 at the Judicial Center in Harrisburg.*



PA Democrats Ridicule Turzai, GOP Over Voter ID; Say


----------



## gallantwarrior

BDBoop said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the whole point. They know they can't win fair and square so they're doing all they can to steal the election.
> 
> And, that's just in case buying it doesn't work.
> 
> I can't imagine anything less "American" but, not surprisingly, the rw's don't mind this lying and cheating. Not in the least.
> 
> "Disgusting" is exactly the right word for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody is giving pages of reasons why this is a good thing, but nobody has close to explaining why the man said what he said (in my sig).
> 
> Nobody.
Click to expand...


Why don't you ask him.  Then you'll have an answer, first hand, no guessing.


----------



## Skull Pilot

BDBoop said:


> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.



How is asking one to prove their legal eligibility to vote  a bad thing?

What if a homeless guy got carded at the liquor store? Are you against that too?


----------



## Ernie S.

So it's fine for YOU to ignore facts from 2005, but ignoring a court order from 30 years ago is dishonest. OK Got it now. Thanks for making that clear.

I think I will change my party affiliation Monday.


----------



## Truthmatters

You tanke d the world economy.

then you beat the dems over the head while they tried their damnedest to fix the mess you left.


You kept jobs bills from passing

you tried to make the country defualt 


you have spewed non stop lies like the birther crap and fast and furious.


Now your cheating in elections for decades is about to be roundly discussed in the media.


You have no facts on your side.


your lies have piled up so high your fucked


----------



## BDBoop

> My Republican friends want folks to think that there is nothing wrong with requiring voters to show identification at the polls. But what is even more sinister is that the voter ID laws, along with other measures enacted in more than 30 states, really are a so-called solution in search of a problem.
> 
> The GOP calls their efforts voter protection, an effort to combat voter fraud. Yet when the Republican Lawyers Association tried to wave a report "proving" voter fraud, they came up with little more than 300 cases over 10 years.
> 
> Yes, with millions of votes cast in multiple elections, that's all they could come up with. And that was supposed to be the smoking gun? Maybe they were smoking something else instead!
> 
> No one wants to see an election -- any election -- tainted by fraud. But this GOP-led effort isn't even an overreach. It is a campaign to clearly target voters who are not traditional GOP voters.





Read more: Voter suppression is real and must be stopped | National News - WCVB Home


----------



## Truthmatters

remember I tried really hard to make you people stop this on your own.

you refused to put the knife down and now you have turned it on your self


----------



## Skull Pilot

Tell me how can you people be for the fucking government forcing people to buy health insurance and be against the fucking government requiring IDs to vote?


----------



## Truthmatters

you lost that arguement already you idiot


----------



## The Infidel

BDBoop said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I REALLY love the fact that they believe doing so will help Romney win. That's just the unmitigated cherry on top.
> 
> Way to have an agenda, people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the fact that Dems believe *NOT* doing so will help Obama win. That's just the unmitigated cherry on top.
> 
> Way to have an agenda, people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, hon; it really doesn't work that way. People with agendas take action. Mike Turzai LIED about his agenda, and then was accidentally honest. See sig.
> 
> The only action Dems have taken is to help people who have been disenfranchised.
Click to expand...



Who is being disenfranchised?

Got any proof? Plus, who the heck says that there are Rep. on the dumped voters as well.... its all about making sure you as an individual are prepared to vote. I did it, my wife did it, and my 18 yr old did.... why cant everybody else take just a little bit of their time and BE RESPONSIBLE.
Why are you guys always coddling the irresponsible? When will folks take some responsibilty for their own lives and make sure they are elligible to vote... why is that so hard to do?

Dont forget all the thousands and thousands of soldiers who died for that right... the least we as voters can do is make sure we are eligible. If you cant do that... you dont deserve to vote... its as simple as that "Hon".


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters said:


> remember I tried really hard to make you people stop this on your own.
> 
> you refused to put the knife down and now you have turned it on your self



She said "knife"


----------



## Truthmatters

when you have killed your party you wont find that so funny anymore


----------



## Skull Pilot

Truthmatters said:


> you lost that arguement already you idiot



That was a question not an argument you fucking moron.

Care to answer it?


----------



## Truthmatters

Stringent voter ID law in Pa. could prevent 750,000 from voting - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


CBS News) New data released by Pennsylvania officials suggests that as many as 750,000 voters in the crucial battleground territory could be impacted by a stringent new voter ID law.


----------



## The Infidel

Skull Pilot said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is asking one to prove their legal eligibility to vote  a bad thing?
> 
> What if a homeless guy got carded at the liquor store? Are you against that too?
Click to expand...


I dont get it.... they can be sure to be able to get boose, but they do not care about being able to vote.

The dems just want to be able to go gather these drecks up and shuttle them to the poles to vote for their guy. Do I have proof.... No, but since when does that matter to Dems?


----------



## The Infidel

truthmatters said:


> stringent voter id law in pa. Could prevent 750,000 from voting - political hotsheet - cbs news



*could* prevent


----------



## Skull Pilot

The Infidel said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is asking one to prove their legal eligibility to vote  a bad thing?
> 
> What if a homeless guy got carded at the liquor store? Are you against that too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont get it.... they can be sure to be able to get boose, but they do not care about being able to vote.
> 
> The dems just want to be able to go gather these drecks up and shuttle them to the poles to vote for their guy. Do I have proof.... No, but since when does that matter to Dems?
Click to expand...


If they can get an ID to buy booze then they can get an ID to vote.


----------



## Truthmatters

you dont win the peoples hearts and minds by getting caught keeping voters from voting to win elections


----------



## BDBoop

The Infidel said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the fact that Dems believe *NOT* doing so will help Obama win. That's just the unmitigated cherry on top.
> 
> Way to have an agenda, people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, hon; it really doesn't work that way. People with agendas take action. Mike Turzai LIED about his agenda, and then was accidentally honest. See sig.
> 
> The only action Dems have taken is to help people who have been disenfranchised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is being disenfranchised?
> 
> Got any proof? Plus, who the heck says that there are Rep. on the dumped voters as well.... its all about making sure you as an individual are prepared to vote. I did it, my wife did it, and my 18 yr old did.... why cant everybody else take just a little bit of their time and BE RESPONSIBLE.
> Why are you guys always coddling the irresponsible? When will folks take some responsibilty for their own lives and make sure they are elligible to vote... why is that so hard to do?
> 
> Dont forget all the thousands and thousands of soldiers who died for that right... the least we as voters can do is make sure we are eligible. If you cant do that... you dont deserve to vote... its as simple as that "Hon".
Click to expand...


The people suing.

Sorry for the term of endearment. It won't happen again.


----------



## Truthmatters

The courts are not all right wing like you fools who deny the facts are


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ernie S. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Niether will the pee wee defense be accepted in court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MILWAUKEE -
> 
> A task force that was investigating possible voter fraud in Milwaukee released its findings Tuesday.
> 
> U.S. Attorney Steven Biskupic said investigators found more than 4,500 ballots were cast in Milwaukee than registered voters in the Nov. 2 election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read more: Task Force Finds More Ballots Cast Than Registered Voters | WISN Home - WISN Home
Click to expand...


Dems cheat to win.


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> you dont win the peoples hearts and minds by getting caught keeping voters from voting to win elections



You don't win the hearts and minds of anybody by allowing those not eligible to vote in our elections to nevertheless vote in our elections.  

Why are you ducking the questions?

Too hard for you?

Or are you just too dishonest and cowardly?


----------



## The Infidel

Truthmatters said:


> you dont win the peoples hearts and minds by getting caught keeping voters from voting to win elections





We.... eerrrrr... I am not trying to "win the peoples hearts and minds".

I just want to know that the guy next to me in voting booth is who he/she says they are.

What is the harm in that???


----------



## Skull Pilot

Truthmatters said:


> you dont win the peoples hearts and minds by getting caught keeping voters from voting to win elections



Asking people to prove they are legally eligible to vote is not preventing anyone from voting only those who can't prove they are legally eligible to vote.

 I ask for IDs when someone writes me a check don't you? The fact is that there are very few people who have absolutely no form of legal ID


----------



## Truthmatters

dear idiot your side has no proof for the need for these laws.

the court will take that into consideration.

unlike you the court deals in facts


----------



## Truthmatters

your lies wont hold up in court , the facts will


----------



## The Infidel

BDBoop said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, hon; it really doesn't work that way. People with agendas take action. Mike Turzai LIED about his agenda, and then was accidentally honest. See sig.
> 
> The only action Dems have taken is to help people who have been disenfranchised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is being disenfranchised?
> 
> Got any proof? Plus, who the heck says that there are Rep. on the dumped voters as well.... its all about making sure you as an individual are prepared to vote. I did it, my wife did it, and my 18 yr old did.... why cant everybody else take just a little bit of their time and BE RESPONSIBLE.
> Why are you guys always coddling the irresponsible? When will folks take some responsibilty for their own lives and make sure they are elligible to vote... why is that so hard to do?
> 
> Dont forget all the thousands and thousands of soldiers who died for that right... the least we as voters can do is make sure we are eligible. If you cant do that... you dont deserve to vote... its as simple as that "Hon".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people suing.
> 
> *Sorry for the term of endearment. It won't happen again.*
Click to expand...


Oh cut it out BD.... I was trying to be funny


----------



## gallantwarrior

HUGGY said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a perfect world you would be the only "eligible" voter...right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong as usual, Smugz.
> 
> Dayum.  One would imagine that you'd get tired of being wrong and petty so often.
> 
> But the vidence suggests otherwise.
> 
> The premise is not even difficult.
> 
> If you support the notion that the liberal Democrat Chicago style political thieves ought to be able to register dead people to vote in elections -- or that aliens (legal or illegal) should be able to vote in OUR elections -- then you are a sub-moron.
> 
> TderpM is, of course, a sub-moron.  I harbored slightly higher hopes for you.
> 
> Alas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you even get involved in this red herring?   You REALLY think some individual gets up on election day and so desperately wants to "scew" the election with his or her ONE vote that they will risk 5 years in prison and a hefty fine to make this next to worthless effort?
> 
> How many people of this catagory have been charged with this crime?
> 
> How many elections have been won or lost because of this tiny handfull of wackjobs?
> 
> AND this pathetic drop in the bucket warrants the systematic disenfranchising of hundreds of thousands of good Americans voting privileges?
> 
> Really counselor?  Really?
> 
> And you call yourself a good American?  Well in truth I've never seen you state that in so many words.
Click to expand...


Actually, I beleive the greater objection is to institutional and organized efforts, ala ACORN, to subvert the voting process in order to achieve some twisted social agenda.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Truthmatters said:


> dear idiot your side has no proof for the need for these laws.
> 
> the court will take that into consideration.
> 
> unlike you the court deals in facts



I'm not on anyone's side.

I asked a question that you will not or cannot answer.

How is asking someone for proof that they are legally eligible to vote a bad thing?

How many people in this country have absolutely no form of legally recognized ID?


----------



## Truthmatters

Skull Pilot said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear idiot your side has no proof for the need for these laws.
> 
> the court will take that into consideration.
> 
> unlike you the court deals in facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on anyone's side.
> 
> I asked a question that you will not or cannot answer.
> 
> How is asking someone for proof that they are legally eligible to vote a bad thing?
> 
> How many people in this country have absolutely no form of legally recognized ID?
Click to expand...


hahahahahahahahahahahahah


what bullshit.

you are on the side of the people cheating Americans out of their voting rights.


----------



## The Infidel

Truthmatters said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear idiot your side has no proof for the need for these laws.
> 
> the court will take that into consideration.
> 
> unlike you the court deals in facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on anyone's side.
> 
> I asked a question that you will not or cannot answer.
> 
> How is asking someone for proof that they are legally eligible to vote a bad thing?
> 
> How many people in this country have absolutely no form of legally recognized ID?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> what bullshit.
> 
> you are on the side of the people cheating Americans out of their voting rights.
Click to expand...


Im out.... you can ruin any decent discussion with all your idiocy.


Ya'll have fun with this dumbass.


----------



## Liability

Liability said:


> * * * *
> 
> *Do you support the "right" of the dead to vote?
> 
> Do you imagine that aliens should have a right to vote in American elections?*



^ just to remind you what you are running away from you dishonest hack coward, TderpM.


----------



## Truthmatters

stupid fucking questions like that wont be allowed into the court.


your party is fucked this time


----------



## Skull Pilot

Truthmatters said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> dear idiot your side has no proof for the need for these laws.
> 
> the court will take that into consideration.
> 
> unlike you the court deals in facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on anyone's side.
> 
> I asked a question that you will not or cannot answer.
> 
> How is asking someone for proof that they are legally eligible to vote a bad thing?
> 
> How many people in this country have absolutely no form of legally recognized ID?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> what bullshit.
> 
> you are on the side of the people cheating Americans out of their voting rights.
Click to expand...


Prove it.

Asking for an ID is not cheating anyone out of anything.

Is asking for an ID at a liquor store cheating people out of their right to drink?

Asking for ID is nothing but an attempt to enforce the law.  Since you are against asking for IDs then you are against enforcing the law; you must be an anarchist.


----------



## Truthmatters

The Infidel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on anyone's side.
> 
> I asked a question that you will not or cannot answer.
> 
> How is asking someone for proof that they are legally eligible to vote a bad thing?
> 
> How many people in this country have absolutely no form of legally recognized ID?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> what bullshit.
> 
> you are on the side of the people cheating Americans out of their voting rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im out.... you can ruin any decent discussion with all your idiocy.
> 
> 
> Ya'll have fun with this dumbass.
Click to expand...






of course your leaving 


you have no evidence to back your claim


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> stupid fucking questions like that wont be allowed into the court.
> 
> 
> your party is fucked this time



You aren't in Court, stupid.  

Run away.


----------



## Truthmatters

your party is the one claiming it hurts no one and never has any proof of what they claim.


Now the court will trap your ass for it


----------



## Skull Pilot

Truthmatters said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> what bullshit.
> 
> you are on the side of the people cheating Americans out of their voting rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im out.... you can ruin any decent discussion with all your idiocy.
> 
> 
> Ya'll have fun with this dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course your leaving
> 
> 
> you have no evidence to back your claim
Click to expand...


Of course you don't know the difference between your and you're


----------



## Truthmatters

bye bye republican party.

your minions didnt care about you enough to stop cheating long enough to save you


----------



## Truthmatters

Lie as they might they could not save you with the only tactic they seem to know


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> your party is the one claiming it hurts no one and never has any proof of what they claim.
> 
> 
> Now the court will trap your ass for it



TderpM has no prayer of any credibility when she persists in making hollow claims and asking questions but she won't back up her claims and she runs away from questions.

Fact.


----------



## peach174

TM if you think that the Republican party is going down, what kind of party do you think will replace them?


----------



## Truthmatters

you wont be allowed a consent decree to hide under this time


----------



## Truthmatters

peach174 said:


> TM if you think that the Republican party is going down, what kind of party do you think will replace them?



I hope an honest one unlike the republican party has been for thirty years now.


It used to be a great party and I would have been a republican at one time in our history.


you people distroyed that greatness over the last thirty years


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> You should really accpet facts and quit defending the disenfranchisement of legal American voters to win elections



Does anyone else find it strange that she can spell disenfranchisement but can't spell accept?


----------



## Liability

TderpM has no prayer of any credibility when she persists in making hollow claims and asking questions but she won't back up her claims and she runs away from questions.


----------



## Truthmatters

you will lose this battle in the courts.


----------



## Liability

TderpM has no prayer of any credibility when she persists in making hollow claims and asking questions but she won't back up her claims and she runs away from questions.  Pure Fact.


----------



## Truthmatters

there wont be any consent decree this time.

Just the plain truth of what the republucan party has become.

cheating assholes who will deny facts and embrace lies to win elections


----------



## Liability

TderpM has no hope and no prayer of any credibility when she persists in making hollow claims and asking questions but she won't back up her claims and she runs away from questions.


----------



## peach174

Truthmatters said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TM if you think that the Republican party is going down, what kind of party do you think will replace them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope an honest one unlike the republican party has been for thirty years now.
> 
> 
> It used to be a great party and I would have been a republican at one time in our history.
> 
> 
> you people distroyed that greatness over the last thirty years
Click to expand...


You people as you call them, are still going to be the same people TM and vote for Conservatives and Moderates.
Both Parties have corruption in them and that is what needs to change.


----------



## peach174

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should really accpet facts and quit defending the disenfranchisement of legal American voters to win elections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find it strange that she can spell disenfranchisement but can't spell accept?
Click to expand...


REALLY !


----------



## gallantwarrior

The Infidel said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is asking one to prove their legal eligibility to vote  a bad thing?
> 
> What if a homeless guy got carded at the liquor store? Are you against that too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont get it.... they can be sure to be able to get boose, but they do not care about being able to vote.
> 
> The dems just want to be able to go gather these drecks up and shuttle them to the poles to vote for their guy. Do I have proof.... No, but since when does that matter to Dems?
Click to expand...


In a recent post, one of the resident libturds told me that "common knowledge" was a sufficient explanation for a statement.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Voter ID disenfranchises the non-Living!


----------



## Liability

CrusaderFrank said:


> Voter ID disenfranchises the non-Living!



Live-ists!


----------



## squeeze berry

BDBoop said:


> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Pennsylvania's new voter ID law, various other forms of photo identification will be accepted at voting places in November, including U.S. passports, student identification cards with expiration dates, current military identification, and ID cards issued to government employees.
> 
> But for most voters, the Pennsylvania driver's license is the standard photo ID. The disclosure that 9 percent of the state's registered voters don't have one - or an alternative, nondriver PennDot photo ID - provides a clearer picture of the hurdle set up by the state's new voter ID requirement.
> 
> Republican lawmakers pushed the bill through the legislature in March and it was signed into law by Gov. Corbett, over protests from Democrats that the measure would disenfranchise thousands of voters, disproportionately affecting those without driver's licenses - the poor, the elderly, and the young.
> 
> House Republican leader Mike Turzai acknowledged the law's political implications at a Republican State Committee meeting last month.
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> The law still faces a legal challenge as a possible violation of the state constitution. Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson scheduled a July 25 hearing and his decision is likely to reach the state Supreme Court before November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the link, sorry.
> 
> Voter ID law may affect more Pennsylvanians than previously estimated - Philly.com
Click to expand...


hold it.

Aren't the dems in control of the legislature and occupy the executive mansion on Front St. ??????


----------



## Truthmatters

isnt the right in control of the scotus.

oh wait


----------



## Truthmatters

Michigan Republican governor vetoes broader voter ID law | Reuters


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> isnt the right in control of the scotus.
> 
> oh wait



Aren't you in possession of more rep points than Tank?

Oh, wait...


----------



## Truthmatters

your ranks are not going along anymore huh?

some love the US more than your cheating party


----------



## Truthmatters

The courts will not be filled with right wing liars


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> your ranks are not going along anymore huh?
> 
> some love the US more than your cheating party



I have NEVER held a cheating party. I have always been faithful to my wife.


----------



## peach174

Truthmatters said:


> isnt the right in control of the scotus.
> 
> oh wait



In a six to three vote.
Supreme Court upholds voter ID law - politics - msnbc.com
The Supreme Court ruled Monday that states can require voters to produce photo identification without violating their constitutional rights, validating Republican-inspired voter ID laws.

In a splintered 6-3 ruling, the court upheld Indiana's strict photo ID requirement, which Democrats and civil rights groups said would deter poor, older and minority voters from casting ballots. Its backers said it was needed to prevent fraud.


----------



## Truthmatters

there is just one problem with that decision.


It doesnt allow the republicans to impliment these laws in a way that keeps legal voters from voting.


----------



## Truthmatters

rushing them into place right before an election when people do not have time to get them is not legal.


your party is fucked this time


----------



## candycorn

BDBoop said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the link, sorry.
> 
> Voter ID law may affect more Pennsylvanians than previously estimated - Philly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it....are you saying that the Driver's License will no be used for ID?
> 
> That is strange.
> 
> If the gist is that ID is needed; I have no problem with that.  Voting should be as sterile, non-corrupted process as we can make it.
> 
> I do with the federal congress and the state legislatures would strive for such sterility when doing their own business...but I have no problem with PA, MA, CA, or GA making you present a valid state-issued ID.  By the same token, these states that have such a rule should provide IDs free of charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they DO. However, the documentation you need to gain such an ID is NOT free.
Click to expand...


They need to change that.  I agree.  However, the price is certainly not cost prohibitive for many if not most of that already small percentage such a miniscule "barrier" effects.


----------



## candycorn

Zoom-boing said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the link, sorry.
> 
> Voter ID law may affect more Pennsylvanians than previously estimated - Philly.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't get it....are you saying that the Driver's License will no be used for ID?  *
> 
> That is strange.
> 
> If the gist is that ID is needed; I have no problem with that.  Voting should be as sterile, non-corrupted process as we can make it.
> 
> I do with the federal congress and the state legislatures would strive for such sterility when doing their own business...but I have no problem with PA, MA, CA, or GA making you present a valid state-issued ID.  By the same token, these states that have such a rule should provide IDs free of charge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  DLs are the _main_ form of ID that most people use; in addition to a DL they are also accepting the following forms of ID:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo ID required for November 2012 Election
> 
> ALL voters will be required to show a photo ID before voting at a polling place
> 
> All photo IDs must contain an expiration date that is current, unless noted otherwise.  Acceptable IDs include:
> 
> Photo IDs issued by the U.S. Federal Government or the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania:
> 
> 1. Pennsylvania drivers license or non-drivers license photo ID (IDs are valid for voting purposes 12 months past expiration date)
> 2.  Valid U.S. passport
> 3.  U.S. military ID - active duty and retired military (a military or veterans ID must designate an expiration date or designate that the expiration date is indefinite). Military dependents ID must contain an expiration date
> 4.  Employee photo ID issued by Federal, PA, County or Municipal government
> 5.  Photo ID cards from an accredited Pennsylvania public or private institution of higher learning (student ID)
> 6.  Photo ID cards issued by a Pennsylvania care facility, including long-term care facilities, assisted living residences or personal care homes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Preparing for Election Day
Click to expand...


ok


----------



## Truthmatters

your cheating is going to kill your party


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Non-Living = non-voting.

Too bad for Democrats


----------



## Truthmatters

Texas Voter ID Law, Which Accepts Gun Licenses But Not Student IDs, Challenged In Court | ThinkProgress


----------



## Truthmatters

now why did they make that one no student iD but a gun licenses


----------



## Truthmatters

gee I wonder why


----------



## Liability

TDM:  In case you missed them.  Here again are the questions you keep running away from.

*Do you support the "right" of the dead to vote?

Do you imagine that aliens should have a right to vote in American elections?*


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> Texas Voter ID Law, Which Accepts Gun Licenses But Not Student IDs, Challenged In Court | ThinkProgress



Texas is one of nine states that must get any changes to their election law cleared by the DOJ under the Voting Rights Act due to a history of discrimination. Texas flunked the test; as Assistant U.S. Attorney General Thomas E. Perez wrote in his letter to the Director of Elections, According to the states own data, a Hispanic registered voter is at least 46.5 percent, and potentially 120.0 percent, more likely than a non-Hispanic registered voter to lack this identification.


----------



## Truthmatters

anyone who argues these laws are innocent of intent to disenfranchise is an lying asshole


----------



## Truthmatters

you party is done.


you cant keep people of color from voting in enough numbers to keep winning elections.

you will have to cheat harder and bigger and will end up being KNOWN for what you are.


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> anyone who argues these laws are innocent of intent to disenfranchise is an lying asshole



Anyone who denies the actual purpose of the law and won't even answer obvious simple questions is a lying skank and a cowardly asshole.

That's right TderpM.  You.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Voter ID Law, Which Accepts Gun Licenses But Not Student IDs, Challenged In Court | ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas is one of nine states that must get any changes to their election law cleared by the DOJ under the Voting Rights Act due to a history of discrimination. Texas flunked the test; as Assistant U.S. Attorney General Thomas E. Perez wrote in his letter to the Director of Elections, According to the states own data, a Hispanic registered voter is at least 46.5 percent, and potentially 120.0 percent, more likely than a non-Hispanic registered voter to lack this identification.
Click to expand...


Guess what you need to have to obtain a Texas gun license...



> Valid driver license or identification card,


https://txapps.texas.gov/txapp/txdps/chl/

Why should someone have to provide ID to get a gun license, but not have to provide one to vote?


----------



## peach174

Truthmatters said:


> rushing them into place right before an election when people do not have time to get them is not legal.
> 
> 
> your party is fucked this time



I would agree if that was true but it's not.
They have plenty of time. It takes about 10 days for them to get legal I.D.'s in Pennsylvania. If they have all the papers they need, they can get it, while right there at the DMV office.


----------



## Liability

Still can't work up enough basic integrity to answer two simple questions, though, eh TderpM?

*Do you support the "right" of the dead to vote?

Do you imagine that aliens should have a right to vote in American elections?*


----------



## Truthmatters

peach174 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> rushing them into place right before an election when people do not have time to get them is not legal.
> 
> 
> your party is fucked this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree if that was true but it's not.
> They have plenty of time. It takes about 10 days for them to get legal I.D.'s in Pennsylvania. If they have all the papers they need, they can get it, while right there at the DMV office.
Click to expand...


prove it.

then tell me how long it takes to get a copy of your birth certificate.

then tell me what you do if your 100+ and marched with MLK and have voted for decades but there IS NO certificate of your birth that exsists becuase you were born at home 100+ years ago.


that woman will testify at the court hearing


----------



## Truthmatters

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Voter ID Law, Which Accepts Gun Licenses But Not Student IDs, Challenged In Court | ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas is one of nine states that must get any changes to their election law cleared by the DOJ under the Voting Rights Act due to a history of discrimination. Texas flunked the test; as Assistant U.S. Attorney General Thomas E. Perez wrote in his letter to the Director of Elections, According to the states own data, a Hispanic registered voter is at least 46.5 percent, and potentially 120.0 percent, more likely than a non-Hispanic registered voter to lack this identification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess what you need to have to obtain a Texas gun license...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valid driver license or identification card,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://txapps.texas.gov/txapp/txdps/chl/
> 
> Why should someone have to provide ID to get a gun license, but not have to provide one to vote?
Click to expand...


why not a student ID?


why did they do it the way they did?


to keep brown people and students from voting


----------



## Liability

Still can't work up enough basic integrity to answer two simple questions, though, eh TderpM?

*Do you support the "right" of the dead to vote?

Do you imagine that aliens should have a right to vote in American elections?*

Bumped for TderpM.

You can run like the cowardly dishonest hack you are, of course.

But it follows you.


----------



## Truthmatters

why would any party want to keep legal American voters from voting?


because cant win elections on tehir ideas.

so they make up lies about voter fraud that they have no proof exsists so they can try to justitfy laws that keep people they dont like from voting.


the courts wont accept the lies you guys depend on to fool voters


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas is one of nine states that must get any changes to their election law cleared by the DOJ under the Voting Rights Act due to a history of discrimination. Texas flunked the test; as Assistant U.S. Attorney General Thomas E. Perez wrote in his letter to the Director of Elections, According to the states own data, a Hispanic registered voter is at least 46.5 percent, and potentially 120.0 percent, more likely than a non-Hispanic registered voter to lack this identification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what you need to have to obtain a Texas gun license...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valid driver license or identification card,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://txapps.texas.gov/txapp/txdps/chl/
> 
> Why should someone have to provide ID to get a gun license, but not have to provide one to vote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why not a student ID?
> 
> 
> why did they do it the way they did?
> 
> 
> to keep brown people and students from voting
Click to expand...


You're avoiding my question. Maybe you missed it.

*Why should someone have to provide ID to get a gun license, but not have to provide one to vote?*


----------



## peach174

Truthmatters said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> rushing them into place right before an election when people do not have time to get them is not legal.
> 
> 
> your party is fucked this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree if that was true but it's not.
> They have plenty of time. It takes about 10 days for them to get legal I.D.'s in Pennsylvania. If they have all the papers they need, they can get it, while right there at the DMV office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> prove it.
> 
> then tell me how long it takes to get a copy of your birth certificate.
> 
> then tell me what you do if your 100+ and marched with MLK and have voted for decades but there IS NO certificate of your birth that exsists becuase you were born at home 100+ years ago.
> 
> 
> that woman will testify at the court hearing
Click to expand...



Pennsylvania's web site.
Read it.
Preparing for Election Day
She would still have to have some form of birth announcement even back then.

PennDOT Driver and Vehicle Services - Personalized (Vanity) License Plate Availability
PennDOT will then forward the completed form to the Department of Health, which maintains birth records. After verifying the birth record is on file, the Department of Health will securely transmit this information to PennDOT. PennDOT will then notify them by letter that their birth record has been confirmed. They may then return to any driver license center, with the above noted documentation, to receive your free photo ID for voting purposes. *This verification process will take about ten days and does not require the payment of a fee. *


----------



## Truthmatters

how long to get a copy of a birth certificate so you can apply for the id?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> how long to get a copy of a birth certificate so you can apply for the id?



You're avoiding my question. Maybe you missed it.

*Why should someone have to provide ID to get a gun license, but not have to provide one to vote?*


----------



## Truthmatters

How much does this copy of your birth certificate cost?


----------



## The Infidel

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> how long to get a copy of a birth certificate so you can apply for the id?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're avoiding my question. Maybe you missed it.
> 
> *Why should someone have to provide ID to get a gun license, but not have to provide one to vote?*
Click to expand...


All that bitch is good for is standing around chanting... she is vapid of any "real" intelligence.


----------



## Truthmatters

Where is your proof these ids will stop any fraud that will effect an elections outcome?


why are you making voters jump through new hoops right before an election?


----------



## Truthmatters

the courts are not going to buy right wing bullshit in place of facts.

your party is screwed and they did it to themselves


----------



## The Infidel

Truthmatters said:


> Where is your proof these ids will stop any fraud that will effect an elections outcome?
> 
> 
> why are you making voters jump through new hoops right before an election?



You stupid twat... this has been an issue for years!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> Where is your proof these ids will stop any fraud that will effect an elections outcome?
> 
> 
> why are you making voters jump through new hoops right before an election?



You're avoiding my question. Maybe you missed it.

*Why should someone have to provide ID to get a gun license, but not have to provide one to vote?*


----------



## The Infidel

Truthmatters said:


> your ranks are not going along anymore huh?
> 
> some love the US more than your cheating party





Truthmatters said:


> The courts will not be filled with right wing liars





Truthmatters said:


> there is just one problem with that decision.
> 
> 
> It doesnt allow the republicans to impliment these laws in a way that keeps legal voters from voting.





Truthmatters said:


> rushing them into place right before an election when people do not have time to get them is not legal.
> 
> 
> your party is fucked this time





Truthmatters said:


> your cheating is going to kill your party





Truthmatters said:


> now why did they make that one no student iD but a gun licenses





Truthmatters said:


> gee I wonder why





Truthmatters said:


> anyone who argues these laws are innocent of intent to disenfranchise is an lying asshole





Truthmatters said:


> you party is done.
> 
> 
> you cant keep people of color from voting in enough numbers to keep winning elections.
> 
> you will have to cheat harder and bigger and will end up being KNOWN for what you are.





Truthmatters said:


> why would any party want to keep legal American voters from voting?
> 
> 
> because cant win elections on tehir ideas.
> 
> so they make up lies about voter fraud that they have no proof exsists so they can try to justitfy laws that keep people they dont like from voting.
> 
> 
> the courts wont accept the lies you guys depend on to fool voters





Truthmatters said:


> how long to get a copy of a birth certificate so you can apply for the id?





Truthmatters said:


> How much does this copy of your birth certificate cost?





Truthmatters said:


> Where is your proof these ids will stop any fraud that will effect an elections outcome?
> 
> 
> why are you making voters jump through new hoops right before an election?





Truthmatters said:


> the courts are not going to buy right wing bullshit in place of facts.
> 
> your party is screwed and they did it to themselves


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Truthmatters said:


> how long to get a copy of a birth certificate so you can apply for the id?



Probably easier to get a death certificate for all those Dem voters without ID


----------



## Misty

BDBoop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
Click to expand...


It's very easy to do. I see people doing it here, even children in two seconds just a picture and a thumb print.


----------



## Misty

Truthmatters said:


> Where is your proof these ids will stop any fraud that will effect an elections outcome?
> 
> 
> why are you making voters jump through new hoops right before an election?



Cuz we can.


----------



## Truthmatters

nope because these have gone to the courts now.

your party is going to get shut down on this one


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> How much does this copy of your birth certificate cost?





> *If they do not have a birth certificate with a raised seal and are a Pennsylvania native; and do not have one of the acceptable, alternative forms of photo identification to vote; and will provide a signed oath/affirmation form, when visiting the PennDOT driver license center, they must:
> 
> Tell the PennDOT customer service representative they are a Pennsylvania native who needs a photo ID for voting purposes, and do not have a certified copy of their birth certificate;
> Sign an oath/affirmation that they do not have an acceptable form of ID for voting purposes and the photo ID is needed for voting purposes;
> Show a Social Security card and two proofs of residence, such as a deed, lease, tax bill, or utility bill;
> Fill out a DL-54A form requesting a non-driver photo ID and;
> Complete the HD01564F (Request for Certification of Birth Record for Voter ID Purposes Only) form, which collects information such as birth name, mother and father's name and place of birth. This Department of Health form is available at all Driver Licensing Centers.
> 
> PennDOT will then forward the completed form to the Department of Health, which maintains birth records. After verifying the birth record is on file, the Department of Health will securely transmit this information to PennDOT. PennDOT will then notify them by letter that their birth record has been confirmed. They may then return to any driver license center, with the above noted documentation, to receive your free photo ID for voting purposes. *This verification process will take about ten days and does not require the payment of a fee. *



PennDOT Driver and Vehicle Services - Personalized (Vanity) License Plate Availability


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

syrenn said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad is right wingers don't think this is sleazy at all. Its just part of the game to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its sad when left wing loons dont think its sleazy to vote when you are an illegal...or dead.... or several times in a row
Click to expand...


I don't think that.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Two Thumbs said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really sad is lefties think it's ok to tell me what I can ear, drink, say, carry, buy, not buy, etc.  None of which is a commision of a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> What's really sad is you think it's Ok to tell me what I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But try and prevent fraud?
> 
> OH HOLY SHIT, THE RIGHTIES ARE KILLING EVERYONE!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voter ID laws prevent many more legal votes than they prevent illegal ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I await your link with great anticipation.
Click to expand...



Stringent voter ID law in Pa. could prevent 750,000 from voting - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Liability said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF the incumbent "deserves" to win, he should be able to do so by getting votes of actual eligible voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not having a photo ID doesn't make someone ineligible to vote you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a brain dead dopey motherfucker.
> 
> The discussion is about WHETHER it would be improper to require a voter to have such a proof of ID to vote, you scumbag drooling asshole idiot.
Click to expand...


When the intent is to lower the number of minority and poor voters, it is.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Caroljo said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really sad is lefties think it's ok to tell me what I can ear, drink, say, carry, buy, not buy, etc.  None of which is a commision of a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> What's really sad is you think it's Ok to tell me what I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But try and prevent fraud?
> 
> OH HOLY SHIT, THE RIGHTIES ARE KILLING EVERYONE!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Voter ID laws prevent many more legal votes than they prevent illegal ones.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you get THAT crap from? I'd like to see it!
Click to expand...


Are you seriously this stupid?

Stringent voter ID law in Pa. could prevent 750,000 from voting - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


The Republicans have basically admitted the point of this bill is to prevent as many Democratic votes as possible.


----------



## Truthmatters

the courts wont accept their lies as proof like the right wing fools


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

It ought to be illegal for states to modify their election laws within a full year of the Presidential election.


----------



## Truthmatters

sounds pretty reasonable


----------



## CrusaderFrank

We don't want any more Dem cheating like in WI where there were more votes than people registered.


----------



## The T

CrusaderFrank said:


> We don't want any more Dem cheating like in WI where there were more votes than people registered.


 
can you imagine the literal ARMY of lawyers that are going to be deployed across the fruited plain on election day? It will boggle the mind.


----------



## Truthmatters

prove your claim


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> prove your claim



Fuck you.  Stop ducking easy questions, you cowardly lying hack.


----------



## Truthmatters

You cant prove it can you


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> You cant prove it can you



TderpM is a craven Coward.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> You cant prove it can you



You can't use apostrophes, can you?


----------



## Againsheila

BDBoop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
Click to expand...


I'm still confused as to how voter id is going to make the republicans win..unless they are admitting that a lot of illegals are voting for dems....and, if so, I have to ask why they've been letting illegals vote.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Purple fingered election in Baghdad are more honest and accurate than in any Democrat city in the USA






"I'm not a Democrat, I'm a real live voter"


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Purple fingered election in Baghdad are more honest and accurate than in any Democrat city in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not a Democrat, I'm a real live voter"


*

Purple fingers would actually be a great way to keep people from voting more than once. But it won't keep poor minority voters from voting, so its no good to the Republicans.*


----------



## The Infidel

OohPooPahDoo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple fingered election in Baghdad are more honest and accurate than in any Democrat city in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not a Democrat, I'm a real live voter"
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Purple fingers would actually be a great way to keep people from voting more than once. But it won't keep poor minority voters from voting, so its no good to the Republicans.*
Click to expand...


Neither does requiring an ID to vote.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

OohPooPahDoo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple fingered election in Baghdad are more honest and accurate than in any Democrat city in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not a Democrat, I'm a real live voter"
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Purple fingers would actually be a great way to keep people from voting more than once. But it won't keep poor minority voters from voting, so its no good to the Republicans.*
Click to expand...


Purple fingers would actually be a great way to keep Democrat Party Bosses from voting poor minority voters more than once.

There, fixed


----------



## Truthmatters

ther is NO proof that what you claim has ever happened.


why do you live in a world of lies?


----------



## Unkotare

The far left is pro-voter fraud as long as the fraud falls in their favor. Fucking hypocrites.

And every time a liberal loses an election the voting machines are suddenly rigged and people were 'tricked,' disenfranchised, or 'voted against their own best interests' or some such nonsense. All issues that magically vanish if the liberal wins the election.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Truthmatters said:


> why would any party want to keep legal American voters from voting?
> 
> 
> because cant win elections on tehir ideas.
> 
> so they make up lies about voter fraud that they have no proof exsists so they can try to justitfy laws that keep people they dont like from voting.
> 
> 
> the courts wont accept the lies you guys depend on to fool voters



You have to prove they are indeed legal don't you?


----------



## Caroljo

Truthmatters said:


> rushing them into place right before an election when people do not have time to get them is not legal.
> 
> 
> your party is fucked this time



What the hell??? They have LOTS of time!
If there's any chance at all your state might put this voter ID into law, then everyone in that state that doesn't have ID and want to vote should be getting them now.  It''s nobody's fault but their own if they dont do it....if they have any idea they will want to vote, there's a lot of time to get the ID's.  Stop making excuses!


----------



## gallantwarrior

OohPooPahDoo said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's sad is right wingers don't think this is sleazy at all. Its just part of the game to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sad when left wing loons dont think its sleazy to vote when you are an illegal...or dead.... or several times in a row
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that.
Click to expand...


You are presumably admitting to being a self-declared left wing loon?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Unkotare said:


> The far left is pro-voter fraud as long as the fraud falls in their favor. Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> And every time a liberal loses an election the voting machines are suddenly rigged and people were 'tricked,' disenfranchised, or 'voted against their own best interests' or some such nonsense. All issues that magically vanish if the liberal wins the election.



Don't forget the hanging chads!


----------



## HUGGY

gallantwarrior said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its sad when left wing loons dont think its sleazy to vote when you are an illegal...or dead.... or several times in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are presumably admitting to being a self-declared left wing loon?
Click to expand...


There is NOTHING gallant about you.  No warrior of any consequence runs his or her mouth like you do either.  You should change your avie to "GlibButthurtTwit".  


Just a thought.


----------



## syrenn

CrusaderFrank said:


> Purple fingered election in Baghdad are more honest and accurate than in any Democrat city in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not a Democrat, I'm a real live voter"




I agree....sad to say.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Liability said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF the incumbent "deserves" to win, he should be able to do so by getting votes of actual eligible voters.
Click to expand...


ah..the old zombies voting aurgument.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/232028-zombies-voting.html


----------



## Liability

Truthseeker420 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF the incumbent "deserves" to win, he should be able to do so by getting votes of actual eligible voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah..the old zombies voting aurgument.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/232028-zombies-voting.html
Click to expand...


Ah, the stale denial of voter registration fraud.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiKLXHjy5PU]South Park | Suck My Balls Mr. Garrison [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen up you fucking assholes.
> 
> we will not sit and watch you keep Americans from voting.
> 
> 
> your[sic] going to go down real hard for this REAL SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have in mind, Che?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> outing your asses and sending your criminals to jail.
> 
> 
> making it so detrimental to a party to cheat like this that it kills your party outright by being associated with keeping Americans from voting.
> 
> 
> your party is about to stab it self to death
Click to expand...


did TderpM really just talk about eating out some asshole?

That's sick.

But fuck her.  I will never phear yew!


----------



## Si modo




----------



## BDBoop

Caroljo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> rushing them into place right before an election when people do not have time to get them is not legal.
> 
> 
> your party is fucked this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell??? They have LOTS of time!
> If there's any chance at all your state might put this voter ID into law, then everyone in that state that doesn't have ID and want to vote should be getting them now.  It''s nobody's fault but their own if they dont do it....if they have any idea they will want to vote, there's a lot of time to get the ID's.  Stop making excuses!
Click to expand...


Yah, because they live on the internet just like us, and keep up with the news!

Next up: "Well, they shouldn't be voting anyway if they're uninformed!"

Can't wait til July 25th.


----------



## Dr.House

TdM stabbed her intellect to death years ago....


----------



## Liability

Dr.House said:


> TdM stabbed her intellect to death years ago....



How she found it is the big mystery.

It had to be a very lucky stab.

Damn near impossible.


----------



## syrenn

Si modo said:


>


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

The Infidel said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple fingered election in Baghdad are more honest and accurate than in any Democrat city in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not a Democrat, I'm a real live voter"
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Purple fingers would actually be a great way to keep people from voting more than once. But it won't keep poor minority voters from voting, so its no good to the Republicans.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither does requiring an ID to vote.
Click to expand...


Sure thing, bro!

750,000 in Pa. may be forced to sit out election - Boston.com


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

CrusaderFrank said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purple fingered election in Baghdad are more honest and accurate than in any Democrat city in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not a Democrat, I'm a real live voter"
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Purple fingers would actually be a great way to keep people from voting more than once. But it won't keep poor minority voters from voting, so its no good to the Republicans.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Purple fingers would actually be a great way to keep Democrat Party Bosses from voting poor minority voters more than once.
> 
> There, fixed
Click to expand...




How does it stop Republicans from stuffing ballot boxes?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

*

How many illegal votes were cast in the 2008 election?



How many of those would have been prevented by a voter photo ID law?
*


----------



## BDBoop

Or even better in 2000, 2004?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

BDBoop said:


> Or even better in 2000, 2004?



BDBoop, do you hear crickets?


----------



## BDBoop

OohPooPahDoo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or even better in 2000, 2004?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop, do you hear crickets?
Click to expand...


I do, but it's time for church. Which I find _incredibly_ amusing, giving the comportment of the congregation on this here board. 

How's baby Ooh?


----------



## sitarro

OohPooPahDoo said:


> *
> 
> How many illegal votes were cast in the 2008 election?
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those would have been prevented by a voter photo ID law?
> *



I'm curious OohPoo, did you ask the same questions from democrats when they claimed thousands of blacks weren't allowed to vote in the South (of course, standard bull shit generalization about an entire region of the country), I didn't think so. 

Exactly what are you Marxist clowns afraid of? What kind of worthless vote are you depending on from someone that is so far from contributing to society the they don't have a photo ID, one that is so uninformed that they will vote strictly on the color of a candidates skin? Tell the truth, I know that's difficult but maybe the truth will finally set you free. 

What's the plan, to go round up the homeless and give them a bottle of thunderbird to vote for your fuhrer?

By the way, my screen photo is better than yours.


----------



## Againsheila

OohPooPahDoo said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Purple fingers would actually be a great way to keep people from voting more than once. But it won't keep poor minority voters from voting, so its no good to the Republicans.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither does requiring an ID to vote.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure thing, bro!
> 
> 750,000 in Pa. may be forced to sit out election - Boston.com
Click to expand...



You need an id to get a bank account, to get a job, to fly on a plane, etc.  Both my kids have them, they don't drive.  My youngest at 25 is in diapers, can't talk and HE has an id.  

If anyone of those people doesn't already have an ID, there is something wrong and they shouldn't be voting.  I give out lunches once a week to the homeless and THEY have ID.  One of them was complaining about the hoops he had to jump through to get it, but he got it.


----------



## Againsheila

sitarro said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> How many illegal votes were cast in the 2008 election?
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those would have been prevented by a voter photo ID law?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious OohPoo, did you ask the same questions from democrats when they claimed thousands of blacks weren't allowed to vote in the South (of course, standard bull shit generalization about an entire region of the country), I didn't think so.
> 
> Exactly what are you Marxist clowns afraid of? What kind of worthless vote are you depending on from someone that is so far from contributing to society the they don't have a photo ID, one that is so uninformed that they will vote strictly on the color of a candidates skin? Tell the truth, I know that's difficult but maybe the truth will finally set you free.
> 
> What's the plan, to go round up the homeless and give them a bottle of thunderbird to vote for your fuhrer?
> 
> By the way, my screen photo is better than yours.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute, are you comparing denying blacks the right to vote with denying illegals the right to vote????


----------



## BDBoop

*A study by the Associated Press found that legitimate votes have been rejected after many states passed tougher voter ID laws in order to prevent fraud.​*
What could tighter voter ID laws mean in November? - CSMonitor.com



> As more states put in place strict voter ID rules, an AP review of temporary ballots from Indiana and Georgia, which first adopted the most stringent standards, found that more than 1,200 such votes were tossed during the 2008 general election.
> 
> During sparsely attended primaries this year in Georgia, Indiana and Tennessee, the states implementing the toughest laws, hundreds more ballots were blocked.
> 
> The numbers suggest that the legitimate votes rejected by the laws are far more numerous than are the cases of fraud that advocates of the rules say they are trying to prevent. Thousands more votes could be in jeopardy for this November, when more states with larger populations are looking to have similar rules in place.
> 
> More than two dozen states have some form of ID requirement, and 11 of those passed new rules over the past two years largely at the urging of Republicans who say they want to prevent fraud.
> 
> Democrats and voting rights groups fear that ID laws could suppress votes among people who may not typically have a driver's license, and disproportionately affect the elderly, poor and minorities. While the number of votes is a small percentage of the overall total, they have the potential to sway a close election. Remember that the 2000 presidential race was decided by a 537-vote margin in Florida.



Aww! Poor guy. He TRIED to vote for Romney but alas and alack; they tossed his vote.


----------



## BDBoop

The Bottom of the Barrel Award #3: Pennsylvania State Representative Mike Turzai | The Political Garbage Chute

From our old friend James Schlarmann.



> There are three groups that are most impacted by a sudden requirement to show photo ID before they can vote: elderly people, minorities and students. Each one of these groups has unique challenges to acquiring those photo IDs. Republicans in the state, and pretty much wherever these new voter suppression laws have been enacted, claim that in no way are they targeting certain blocks of voters, and there certainly is no partisanship at play.
> 
> Well, then Mike Turzai went and let the cat out of the bag. In listing the accomplishments that the Republicans have achieved for their party, Turzai let slip one line. One single line pretty much lifted the veil off of the entire Republican gambit as it pertains to voter ID laws.
> 
> &#8220;Voter ID, which is going to allow Governor Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania, done,&#8221; said Turzai. So there it is, plain and simple and out in the open. They enacted voter ID laws, and in Turzai&#8217;s excellent opinion, that will allow Romney to win the state come November.
> 
> Congratulations, Pennsylvania State Rep. Mike Turzai, for exposing the crooked Republican voter ID laws as being nothing but modern voter suppression techniques, you are the winner of this week&#8217;s &#8220;Bottom of the Barrel&#8221; award!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Gaaaa, this is getting old.

Considering all the times a person needs a valid ID in life in general, it's asinine to NOT have an ID in order to vote even if it prevents only a small number of illegal votes.  Preventing _any _voter fraud is a good thing.  Will this address all types of voter fraud (and let's all admit that voter fraud does happen)?  No, just any fraud taking place at the voting booth.  It's too bad that it wasn't implemented long ago and not right before an election because it is a good move.

One can get the damn ID free (read the many links I've posted) and it's preventative.

_Free_ and _preventative_.  Why the left isn't all over this is beyond me.  Unless the majority of the left also believes, as truthderpmangler does, that Dems are too stupid to call the number provided for assistance.


----------



## syrenn

Againsheila said:


> You need an id to get a bank account, to get a job, to fly on a plane, etc.  Both my kids have them, they don't drive.  My youngest at 25 is in diapers, can't talk and HE has an id.
> 
> If anyone of those people doesn't already have an ID, there is something wrong and they shouldn't be voting.  I give out lunches once a week to the homeless and THEY have ID.  One of them was complaining about the hoops he had to jump through to get it, but he got it.





Exactly!


----------



## syrenn

Zoom-boing said:


> Gaaaa, this is getting old.
> 
> Considering all the times a person needs a valid ID in life in general, it's asinine to NOT have an ID in order to vote even if it prevents only a small number of illegal votes.  Preventing _any _voter fraud is a good thing.  Will this address all types of voter fraud (and let's all admit that voter fraud does happen)?  No, just any fraud taking place at the voting booth.  It's too bad that it wasn't implemented long ago and not right before an election because it is a good move.
> 
> One can get the damn ID free (read the many links I've posted) and it's preventative.
> 
> _Free_ and _preventative_.  Why the left isn't all over this is beyond me.  Unless the majority of the left also believes, as truthderpmangler does, that Dems are too stupid to call the number provided for assistance.




That's just it.... no one is ... preventing ...any legal, live citizen from voting. 

If you want to vote present your ID.


----------



## sitarro

Againsheila said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> How many illegal votes were cast in the 2008 election?
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those would have been prevented by a voter photo ID law?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious OohPoo, did you ask the same questions from democrats when they claimed thousands of blacks weren't allowed to vote in the South (of course, standard bull shit generalization about an entire region of the country), I didn't think so.
> 
> Exactly what are you Marxist clowns afraid of? What kind of worthless vote are you depending on from someone that is so far from contributing to society the they don't have a photo ID, one that is so uninformed that they will vote strictly on the color of a candidates skin? Tell the truth, I know that's difficult but maybe the truth will finally set you free.
> 
> What's the plan, to go round up the homeless and give them a bottle of thunderbird to vote for your fuhrer?
> 
> By the way, my screen photo is better than yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, are you comparing denying blacks the right to vote with denying illegals the right to vote????
Click to expand...


No, I'm comparing the unsubstantiated claims created by the democrat party to make black people pissed at Republicans.....they did it then and they are doing it now.


----------



## Zoom-boing

BDBoop said:


> The Bottom of the Barrel Award #3: Pennsylvania State Representative Mike Turzai | The Political Garbage Chute
> 
> From our old friend James Schlarmann.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are three groups that are most impacted by a sudden requirement to show photo ID before they can vote: elderly people, minorities and students. Each one of these groups has unique challenges to acquiring those photo IDs. Republicans in the state, and pretty much wherever these new voter suppression laws have been enacted, claim that in no way are they targeting certain blocks of voters, and there certainly is no partisanship at play.
> 
> Well, then Mike Turzai went and let the cat out of the bag. In listing the accomplishments that the Republicans have achieved for their party, Turzai let slip one line. One single line pretty much lifted the veil off of the entire Republican gambit as it pertains to voter ID laws.
> 
> Voter ID, which is going to allow Governor Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania, done, said Turzai. So there it is, plain and simple and out in the open. They enacted voter ID laws, and in Turzais excellent opinion, that will allow Romney to win the state come November.
> 
> Congratulations, Pennsylvania State Rep. Mike Turzai, for exposing the crooked Republican voter ID laws as being nothing but modern voter suppression techniques, you are the winner of this weeks Bottom of the Barrel award!
Click to expand...


Students can use their college ID as long as it is a) not expired and b) has their photo on it.

Here's the phone number for Pennsylvania's Voter Assistance.  It's also free of charge.  Department of State's Voter ID Hotline at 1-877-VotesPA (1-877-868-3772).  They will be more than happy to help anyone in need of assistance.  That includes elderly, minorities, poor, and the plain idiotic.


----------



## Papageorgio

Exactly, my parents, in their 80's have Passports and state issued photo ID. The poor make choices, if they choose not to get ID, it is usually a choice. The state will provide it for free if need be. So I really see no issue, other than people not wanting to burdened with the responsibility.


----------



## sitarro

I registered as a democrat when I was a dumb ass kid and never changed it. I've voted for 1 democrat because at the time, my Dad used to fly him around the country........Edwin Edwards.....Louisiana Governor that's in Jail right now.....very crooked. I grew up and started thinking for myself and now vote Republican almost all of the time.

If a Republican doesn't get to vote because he doesn't have an I.D., I'm happy he was stopped. If he isn't responsible to have something as basic as a photo I.D., he isn't responsible enough to make the decisions needed to cast a valid vote. Screw him, he is the one that doesn't care enough about this very important act to do what is needed to qualify.


----------



## BDBoop

I voted for Bush twice.

Looks like we cancel each other out.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Zoom-boing said:


> Gaaaa, this is getting old.
> 
> Considering all the times a person needs a valid ID in life in general, it's asinine to NOT have an ID in order to vote even if it prevents only a small number of illegal votes.  Preventing _any _voter fraud is a good thing.  Will this address all types of voter fraud (and let's all admit that voter fraud does happen)?  No, just any fraud taking place at the voting booth.  It's too bad that it wasn't implemented long ago and not right before an election because it is a good move.
> 
> One can get the damn ID free (read the many links I've posted) and it's preventative.
> 
> _Free_ and _preventative_.  Why the left isn't all over this is beyond me.  Unless the majority of the left also believes, as truthderpmangler does, that Dems are too stupid to call the number provided for assistance.



But 9% of "voters" in PA don't have ID.

Weird, no?


----------



## Papageorgio

CrusaderFrank said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaaaa, this is getting old.
> 
> Considering all the times a person needs a valid ID in life in general, it's asinine to NOT have an ID in order to vote even if it prevents only a small number of illegal votes.  Preventing _any _voter fraud is a good thing.  Will this address all types of voter fraud (and let's all admit that voter fraud does happen)?  No, just any fraud taking place at the voting booth.  It's too bad that it wasn't implemented long ago and not right before an election because it is a good move.
> 
> One can get the damn ID free (read the many links I've posted) and it's preventative.
> 
> _Free_ and _preventative_.  Why the left isn't all over this is beyond me.  Unless the majority of the left also believes, as truthderpmangler does, that Dems are too stupid to call the number provided for assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 9% of "voters" in PA don't have ID.
> 
> Weird, no?
Click to expand...


That is strange, I don't know to many people that don't have some kind of ID.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

sitarro said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> How many illegal votes were cast in the 2008 election?
> 
> 
> 
> How many of those would have been prevented by a voter photo ID law?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious OohPoo, did you ask the same questions from democrats when they claimed thousands of blacks weren't allowed to vote in the South (of course, standard bull shit generalization about an entire region of the country), I didn't think so.
> 
> Exactly what are you Marxist clowns afraid of? What kind of worthless vote are you depending on from someone that is so far from contributing to society the they don't have a photo ID, one that is so uninformed that they will vote strictly on the color of a candidates skin? Tell the truth, I know that's difficult but maybe the truth will finally set you free.
> 
> What's the plan, to go round up the homeless and give them a bottle of thunderbird to vote for your fuhrer?
> 
> By the way, my screen photo is better than yours.
Click to expand...


Wow, I'm so surprised, another right wing loonie avoid answering a very simple question.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Againsheila said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither does requiring an ID to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing, bro!
> 
> 750,000 in Pa. may be forced to sit out election - Boston.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You need an id to get a bank account, to get a job, to fly on a plane, etc.  Both my kids have them, they don't drive.  My youngest at 25 is in diapers, can't talk and HE has an id.
Click to expand...


Great. Who gives a fuck? 


> If anyone of those people doesn't already have an ID, there is something wrong and they shouldn't be voting.



Yeah - the "something wrong" is that most of them are Democrats and the Republicans don't want them to vote.


> I give out lunches once a week to the homeless and THEY have ID. One of them was complaining about the hoops he had to jump through to get it, but he got it.


 Oh, well since you give out lunches to homeless people, I guess that kinda negates the factual reality that hundreds of thousands of legal Pennsylvania voters don't have photo IDs.


----------



## Papageorgio

Why don't democrats have id.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Zoom-boing said:


> Preventing _any _voter fraud is a good thing.



Yeah, especially when a few hundred thousand Democrats are denied the vote as a supposed "unintended" consequence.


> Will this address all types of voter fraud (and let's all admit that voter fraud does happen)?


*
How many fraudulent votes were cast in 2008 that would have been prevented by photo ID requirements?*


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Papageorgio said:


> Exactly, my parents, in their 80's have Passports and state issued photo ID. The poor make choices, if they choose not to get ID, it is usually a choice. The state will provide it for free if need be. So I really see no issue, other than people not wanting to burdened with the responsibility.



Its good you can at least admit you want to deny suffrage to the poor.


----------



## Zoom-boing

CrusaderFrank said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaaaa, this is getting old.
> 
> Considering all the times a person needs a valid ID in life in general, it's asinine to NOT have an ID in order to vote even if it prevents only a small number of illegal votes.  Preventing _any _voter fraud is a good thing.  Will this address all types of voter fraud (and let's all admit that voter fraud does happen)?  No, just any fraud taking place at the voting booth.  It's too bad that it wasn't implemented long ago and not right before an election because it is a good move.
> 
> One can get the damn ID free (read the many links I've posted) and it's preventative.
> 
> _Free_ and _preventative_.  Why the left isn't all over this is beyond me.  Unless the majority of the left also believes, as truthderpmangler does, that Dems are too stupid to call the number provided for assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 9% of "voters" in PA don't have ID.
> 
> Weird, no?
Click to expand...


Their bodies, their choice.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, my parents, in their 80's have Passports and state issued photo ID. The poor make choices, if they choose not to get ID, it is usually a choice. The state will provide it for free if need be. So I really see no issue, other than people not wanting to burdened with the responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its good you can at least admit you want to deny suffrage to the poor.
Click to expand...


Where did he say that?


----------



## Papageorgio

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, my parents, in their 80's have Passports and state issued photo ID. The poor make choices, if they choose not to get ID, it is usually a choice. The state will provide it for free if need be. So I really see no issue, other than people not wanting to burdened with the responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its good you can at least admit you want to deny suffrage to the poor.
Click to expand...


It takes nothing, to get it, $150 tennis shoes but no id? Why would that be?


----------



## Zoom-boing

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preventing _any _voter fraud is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, especially when *a few hundred thousand Democrats are denied the vote as a supposed "unintended" consequence.*
> 
> 
> 
> Will this address all types of voter fraud (and let's all admit that voter fraud does happen)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> How many fraudulent votes were cast in 2008 that would have been prevented by photo ID requirements?*
Click to expand...


Oh bullshit.  NO ONE will be denied the right to vote as long as they have ID.  They need a freakin' photo ID, as they do for so many other wonderful things. Spare me the "poor, poor Dem" speech.  They will receive notice about the change and provided places to call for assistance.  Why do you believe the elderly, poor, and minorities are stupid?  Why do you believe that the elderly, poor and minorities are all Dem?  Does their 'status' render them moronic?  Can they not dial a (free) phone number?  

A small amount?  Boatloads?  Voter ID will ensure that NONE happens at the booth.  

It's a good idea, too bad it wasn't implemented long ago.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Papageorgio said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, my parents, in their 80's have Passports and state issued photo ID. The poor make choices, if they choose not to get ID, it is usually a choice. The state will provide it for free if need be. So I really see no issue, other than people not wanting to burdened with the responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its good you can at least admit you want to deny suffrage to the poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes nothing, to get it, $150 tennis shoes but no id? Why would that be?
Click to expand...


Wrong, they have to get off their butts and go get the ID.  Oh the hardship!


----------



## Oddball

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, my parents, in their 80's have Passports and state issued photo ID. The poor make choices, if they choose not to get ID, it is usually a choice. The state will provide it for free if need be. So I really see no issue, other than people not wanting to burdened with the responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its good you can at least admit you want to deny suffrage to the poor.
Click to expand...

Give 'em special dispensation to buy an ID with their EBT cards.


----------



## syrenn

Oddball said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, my parents, in their 80's have Passports and state issued photo ID. The poor make choices, if they choose not to get ID, it is usually a choice. The state will provide it for free if need be. So I really see no issue, other than people not wanting to burdened with the responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its good you can at least admit you want to deny suffrage to the poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give 'em special dispensation to buy an ID with their EBT cards.
Click to expand...


I was under the impression you had to show valid ID to sign up for that program.....


----------



## Liability

syrenn said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its good you can at least admit you want to deny suffrage to the poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Give 'em special dispensation to buy an ID with their EBT cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was under the impression you had to show valid ID to sign up for that program.....
Click to expand...


Catch 22, IA.

IA = Illegal Alien.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Oddball said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, my parents, in their 80's have Passports and state issued photo ID. The poor make choices, if they choose not to get ID, it is usually a choice. The state will provide it for free if need be. So I really see no issue, other than people not wanting to burdened with the responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its good you can at least admit you want to deny suffrage to the poor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give 'em special dispensation to buy an ID with their EBT cards.
Click to expand...


You're one of the biggest morons on here.


----------



## Liability

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its good you can at least admit you want to deny suffrage to the poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Give 'em special dispensation to buy an ID with their EBT cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're one of the biggest morons on here.
Click to expand...


Nah.  You and rderp and TderpM plus a few of the conspiracy twoofer assholes have that ground fully covered.

You aren't bright enough to even keep up with Odd.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Zoom-boing said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its good you can at least admit you want to deny suffrage to the poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes nothing, to get it, $150 tennis shoes but no id? Why would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, they have to get off their butts and go get the ID.  Oh the hardship!
Click to expand...



If you don't already have a photo ID or a birth certificate you can't get a state issued ID.  Its not like you walk into DMV and say "hey guys, its me! I need an id, hook it up!" Lord you're dumb.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Zoom-boing said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its good you can at least admit you want to deny suffrage to the poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes nothing, to get it, $150 tennis shoes but no id? Why would that be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, they have to get off their butts and go get the ID.  Oh the hardship!
Click to expand...



If you don't already have a photo ID or a birth certificate you can't get a state issued ID.  Its not like you walk into DMV and say "hey guys, its me! I need an id, hook it up!" Lord you're dumb.


The Republican leadership knows that more OBama eligible voters will not have an ID on election day than Romney eligible voters , that's why they are saying:




> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.



DUH. What are you, a moron?


----------



## BDBoop

Texas to test 1965 voting rights law in court | Reuters



> Today, party lines in the South often mirror racial lines, Persily said. Southern whites tend to support Republicans and most minorities favor Democrats.
> 
> Record minority turnouts in the 2008 presidential election have helped to make the issue a partisan one.
> 
> "Actions and interpretations that previously would not have raised partisan eyebrows are now seen as outrages," Persily wrote.
> 
> Section 5 of the Voting Rights Act allows the federal government to block voting rules changes in certain Southern states with a particularly heavy history of racial repression.
> 
> No matter how aggressively the Justice Department invokes that section, at least one side of today's political spectrum will be unhappy. Enforce it often and face Republican accusations of overreaching into the states' sovereignty; Enforce it rarely and face Democratic accusations of shirking minority protections; Enforce it selectively and, ironically, face accusations of playing politics.
> 
> "The Voting Rights Act wasn't designed to be enmeshed in partisan politics," Persily told Reuters, "And that's what is happening now."
> 
> The Texas lawsuit for approval of the voter identification law is: State of Texas v. Holder in U.S. District Court for the District of Columbia, No. 12-cv-128. The judicial panel is composed of Appeals Judge David Tatel, District Judge Robert Wilkins and District Judge Rosemary Collyer.


----------



## Zoom-boing

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes nothing, to get it, $150 tennis shoes but no id? Why would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, they have to get off their butts and go get the ID.  Oh the hardship!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *If you don't already have a photo ID or a birth certificate you can't get a state issued ID.  Its not like you walk into DMV and say "hey guys, its me! I need an id, hook it up!" Lord you're dumb.*
> 
> 
> The Republican leadership knows that more OBama eligible voters will not have an ID on election day than Romney eligible voters , that's why they are saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DUH. What are you, a moron?
Click to expand...



It ain't rocket science either, Francis.  Did you even bother to read the links I provided?  

I'd be fine if this was put off until after November.  It's a good idea to show ID in order to vote.  Period.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Papageorgio said:


> Why don't democrats have id.



Because nobody has arrived on their doorstep and handed one out to them gratis.


----------



## Oddball

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its good you can at least admit you want to deny suffrage to the poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Give 'em special dispensation to buy an ID with their EBT cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're one of the biggest morons on here.
Click to expand...

Lolberals like you want to give the sainted pooooooooooor a handout for everything else, so it only follows.

Give us a good reason that they couldn't get some kind of dispensation/waiver use their welfare handout stipend to get an ID?...Just one.

C'mon...Light it up, meat.


----------



## Liability

Oddball said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give 'em special dispensation to buy an ID with their EBT cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of the biggest morons on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolberals like you want to give the sainted pooooooooooor a handout for everything else, so it only follows.
> 
> Give us a good reason that they couldn't get some kind of dispensation/waiver use their welfare handout stipend to get an ID?...Just one.
> 
> C'mon...Light it up, meat.
Click to expand...


Oopydufus is trying to handle a prior ground ball.

He can't figure out how to rhyme "meat" with "derp," so he's totally lost now.


----------



## uscitizen

Zoom-boing said:


> Gaaaa, this is getting old.
> 
> Considering all the times a person needs a valid ID in life in general, it's asinine to NOT have an ID in order to vote even if it prevents only a small number of illegal votes.  Preventing _any _voter fraud is a good thing.  Will this address all types of voter fraud (and let's all admit that voter fraud does happen)?  No, just any fraud taking place at the voting booth.  It's too bad that it wasn't implemented long ago and not right before an election because it is a good move.
> 
> One can get the damn ID free (read the many links I've posted) and it's preventative.
> 
> _Free_ and _preventative_.  Why the left isn't all over this is beyond me.  Unless the majority of the left also believes, as truthderpmangler does, that Dems are too stupid to call the number provided for assistance.



One must pay to get a copy of their birth certificate.


----------



## Liability

uscitizen said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaaaa, this is getting old.
> 
> Considering all the times a person needs a valid ID in life in general, it's asinine to NOT have an ID in order to vote even if it prevents only a small number of illegal votes.  Preventing _any _voter fraud is a good thing.  Will this address all types of voter fraud (and let's all admit that voter fraud does happen)?  No, just any fraud taking place at the voting booth.  It's too bad that it wasn't implemented long ago and not right before an election because it is a good move.
> 
> One can get the damn ID free (read the many links I've posted) and it's preventative.
> 
> _Free_ and _preventative_.  Why the left isn't all over this is beyond me.  Unless the majority of the left also believes, as truthderpmangler does, that Dems are too stupid to call the number provided for assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One must pay to get a copy of their birth certificate.
Click to expand...


Oh no!  I mean, OH nozies!  

Then by golly it IS exactly like a poll tax.  Yes.  Yes.  It's clear now.  You guys have been correct all along.

It's unAmerican.

What choice do we have?

We MUST let people vote without ANY proof that they are who they claim to be, without ANY proof that they are registered, without ANY proof that they are legally entitled to vote and without ANY proof that they are even Americans.


----------



## Oddball

uscitizen said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaaaa, this is getting old.
> 
> Considering all the times a person needs a valid ID in life in general, it's asinine to NOT have an ID in order to vote even if it prevents only a small number of illegal votes.  Preventing _any _voter fraud is a good thing.  Will this address all types of voter fraud (and let's all admit that voter fraud does happen)?  No, just any fraud taking place at the voting booth.  It's too bad that it wasn't implemented long ago and not right before an election because it is a good move.
> 
> One can get the damn ID free (read the many links I've posted) and it's preventative.
> 
> _Free_ and _preventative_.  Why the left isn't all over this is beyond me.  Unless the majority of the left also believes, as truthderpmangler does, that Dems are too stupid to call the number provided for assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One must pay to get a copy of their birth certificate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Liability said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaaaa, this is getting old.
> 
> Considering all the times a person needs a valid ID in life in general, it's asinine to NOT have an ID in order to vote even if it prevents only a small number of illegal votes.  Preventing _any _voter fraud is a good thing.  Will this address all types of voter fraud (and let's all admit that voter fraud does happen)?  No, just any fraud taking place at the voting booth.  It's too bad that it wasn't implemented long ago and not right before an election because it is a good move.
> 
> One can get the damn ID free (read the many links I've posted) and it's preventative.
> 
> _Free_ and _preventative_.  Why the left isn't all over this is beyond me.  Unless the majority of the left also believes, as truthderpmangler does, that Dems are too stupid to call the number provided for assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One must pay to get a copy of their birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no!  I mean, OH nozies!
> 
> Then by golly it IS exactly like a poll tax.  Yes.  Yes.  It's clear now.  You guys have been correct all along.
> 
> It's unAmerican.
> 
> What choice do we have?
> 
> We MUST let people vote without ANY proof that they are who they claim to be, without ANY proof that they are registered, without ANY proof that they are legally entitled to vote and without ANY proof that they are even Americans.
Click to expand...


It doesn't seem to matter to the great unwashed that everyone who decides to run for prez must prove their citizenship. 

I suspect they know that and just choose to pretend they don't. 

Idiots.


----------



## Liability

luddly.neddite said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> One must pay to get a copy of their birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!  I mean, OH nozies!
> 
> Then by golly it IS exactly like a poll tax.  Yes.  Yes.  It's clear now.  You guys have been correct all along.
> 
> It's unAmerican.
> 
> What choice do we have?
> 
> We MUST let people vote without ANY proof that they are who they claim to be, without ANY proof that they are registered, without ANY proof that they are legally entitled to vote and without ANY proof that they are even Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem to matter to the great unwashed that everyone who decides to run for prez must prove their citizenship.
> 
> I suspect they know that and just choose to pretend they don't.
> 
> Idiots.
Click to expand...


When exactly did the incumbent President first "prove" his citizenship, muddly.dullwit?

In any event, your moronic "reply" post was not at all responsive to anything that had been said up to that point.  You are indeed an idiot.


----------



## JagOnDaRoad

rightwinger said:


> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
Click to expand...


Anytime you take dead people, illegals, convicts, non-residents, and otherwise ineligibles out of an election, it helps us all. I'd bet it usually results in higher republican victories....not that I think dems cheat.....


----------



## candycorn

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preventing _any _voter fraud is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, especially when a few hundred thousand Democrats are denied the vote as a supposed "unintended" consequence.
> 
> 
> 
> Will this address all types of voter fraud (and let's all admit that voter fraud does happen)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> How many fraudulent votes were cast in 2008 that would have been prevented by photo ID requirements?*
Click to expand...


Who cares.

One is too many.

It doesn't matter so much in Presidential or Congressional elections.  Anyone who tells you that it does has no historical leg to stand on.

However, when the issue is city council or other relatively obscure seats in our governments, 20-30 votes can change a great deal.  

If anyone remembers the 2000 election, they should recall the butterfly ballot that was in use in Palm Beach County in Florida.  This ballot was so confusing that Pat Buchanan received something like 5 times as many votes there as he did in neighboring counties.

The ballots were approved by someone named Theresa LePore:



> Theresa LePore is a former Supervisor of Elections for Palm Beach County, Florida. She is most notable as the person who designed the infamous "butterfly ballot", used in the 2000 presidential election.[1] This would lead the press to nickname her "Madame Butterfly." Following the controversial results of the 2000 election, she lost her re-election bid in September 2004 and left office in January 2005.



Her failed re-election bid was close-about 2 percentage points.  If there were a few dozen fraudulent or mis-applied votes, perhaps she would still have her job.  Perhaps she wouldn't have ascended to the job in the first place by the same token.  

Another supervisor may have rejected the butterfly ballot....if it wasn't used....Gore wins....we certainly wouldn't have gone into Iraq...  Just sayin'

The big win in getting rid of voter fraud is in the down-ballot races.  

Not all voter fraud is done with devious intent.  If I had to ask off the top of my head, I couldn't tell you where my voting location is.  Sometimes people just drive up on election day and try to vote in an election that they are not eligible--just by geography or a mistake.  

Anyway, if one party or the other wanted to perhaps "plant" someone or affect the election of another parties' officials, they could if there was no identifications asked for or required.  

Sterilizing the elections are an easy, common sense approach to our democracy.  Leaving the door open for fraud--whether it is by design or by simple ignorance--is simply stupid.


----------



## Zoom-boing

uscitizen said:


> One must pay to get a copy of their birth certificate.




Once again, for the reading impaired; already posted earlier in the thread.



Zoom-boing said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much does this copy of your birth certificate cost?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If they do not have a birth certificate with a raised seal and are a Pennsylvania native; and do not have one of the acceptable, alternative forms of photo identification to vote; and will provide a signed oath/affirmation form, when visiting the PennDOT driver license center, they must:
> 
> Tell the PennDOT customer service representative they are a Pennsylvania native who needs a photo ID for voting purposes, and do not have a certified copy of their birth certificate;
> Sign an oath/affirmation that they do not have an acceptable form of ID for voting purposes and the photo ID is needed for voting purposes;
> Show a Social Security card and two proofs of residence, such as a deed, lease, tax bill, or utility bill;
> Fill out a DL-54A form requesting a non-driver photo ID and;
> Complete the HD01564F (Request for Certification of Birth Record for Voter ID Purposes Only) form, which collects information such as birth name, mother and father's name and place of birth. This Department of Health form is available at all Driver Licensing Centers.
> 
> PennDOT will then forward the completed form to the Department of Health, which maintains birth records. After verifying the birth record is on file, the Department of Health will securely transmit this information to PennDOT. PennDOT will then notify them by letter that their birth record has been confirmed. They may then return to any driver license center, with the above noted documentation, to receive your free photo ID for voting purposes. *This verification process will take about ten days and does not require the payment of a fee. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PennDOT Driver and Vehicle Services - Personalized (Vanity) License Plate Availability
Click to expand...



Good gawd you folks are dense.


----------



## Zoom-boing

This whole "but voter ID will disenfranchise the poor" meme is bullshit.



> The fact of the matter is that you need valid photo identification to establish your identity in order to qualify for government programs as well.  The exact government programs that are designed to help the poor require photo IDs.  Of course this makes sense because the administrators of these programs want to eliminate fraud.
> 
> Poor people have IDs just like the rest of us, even the poorest of the poor.  To maintain these people do not does not withstand scrutiny because otherwise they would not be eligible to qualify for the programs the left surely wants them qualified for and dependant upon.  There is no malicious purpose for asking a person to show an ID and prove their identity prior to voting.   To prove that their is no malicious intent, states like Georgia have enacted programs for free identification cards.
> 
> This entire argument against providing an ID to vote is nonsensical.  The government enacts social welfare programs that are intended for the poorest citizens yet they are required to establish identity prior to receiving the benefits.  If the poorest people really could not acquire an ID because they did not have the means to, that would mean they would starve on the streets because they could not qualify for government assistance.  Obvioulsy this is not the case.  Nor is it the case that people cannot provide an ID to vote.  All of this posturing is nothing more than a thinly veiled cover for groups who actually do perpetrate voter fraud like the good gentleman from Mississippi who is now spending 10 years in prison.



The Photo ID Myth | RedState


Voter ID is a good thing.


----------



## uscitizen

I go with reasonable voter ID law.


----------



## syrenn

Zoom-boing said:


> This whole "but voter ID will disenfranchise the poor" meme is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you need valid photo identification to establish your identity in order to qualify for government programs as well.  The exact government programs that are designed to help the poor require photo IDs.  Of course this makes sense because the administrators of these programs want to eliminate fraud.
> 
> Poor people have IDs just like the rest of us, even the poorest of the poor.  To maintain these people do not does not withstand scrutiny because otherwise they would not be eligible to qualify for the programs the left surely wants them qualified for and dependant upon.  There is no malicious purpose for asking a person to show an ID and prove their identity prior to voting.   To prove that their is no malicious intent, states like Georgia have enacted programs for free identification cards.
> 
> This entire argument against providing an ID to vote is nonsensical.  The government enacts social welfare programs that are intended for the poorest citizens yet they are required to establish identity prior to receiving the benefits.  If the poorest people really could not acquire an ID because they did not have the means to, that would mean they would starve on the streets because they could not qualify for government assistance.  Obvioulsy this is not the case.  Nor is it the case that people cannot provide an ID to vote.  All of this posturing is nothing more than a thinly veiled cover for groups who actually do perpetrate voter fraud like the good gentleman from Mississippi who is now spending 10 years in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Photo ID Myth | RedState
> 
> 
> Voter ID is a good thing.
Click to expand...




I agree... voter ID is a good thing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

BDBoop said:


> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Pennsylvania's new voter ID law, various other forms of photo identification will be accepted at voting places in November, including U.S. passports, student identification cards with expiration dates, current military identification, and ID cards issued to government employees.
> 
> But for most voters, the Pennsylvania driver's license is the standard photo ID. The disclosure that 9 percent of the state's registered voters don't have one - or an alternative, nondriver PennDot photo ID - provides a clearer picture of the hurdle set up by the state's new voter ID requirement.
> 
> Republican lawmakers pushed the bill through the legislature in March and it was signed into law by Gov. Corbett, over protests from Democrats that the measure would disenfranchise thousands of voters, disproportionately affecting those without driver's licenses - the poor, the elderly, and the young.
> 
> House Republican leader Mike Turzai acknowledged the law's political implications at a Republican State Committee meeting last month.
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> The law still faces a legal challenge as a possible violation of the state constitution. Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson scheduled a July 25 hearing and his decision is likely to reach the state Supreme Court before November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the link, sorry.
> 
> Voter ID law may affect more Pennsylvanians than previously estimated - Philly.com
Click to expand...

Should I have to show an ID every time I buy a gun?


----------



## uscitizen

bigrebnc1775 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Pennsylvania's new voter ID law, various other forms of photo identification will be accepted at voting places in November, including U.S. passports, student identification cards with expiration dates, current military identification, and ID cards issued to government employees.
> 
> But for most voters, the Pennsylvania driver's license is the standard photo ID. The disclosure that 9 percent of the state's registered voters don't have one - or an alternative, nondriver PennDot photo ID - provides a clearer picture of the hurdle set up by the state's new voter ID requirement.
> 
> Republican lawmakers pushed the bill through the legislature in March and it was signed into law by Gov. Corbett, over protests from Democrats that the measure would disenfranchise thousands of voters, disproportionately affecting those without driver's licenses - the poor, the elderly, and the young.
> 
> House Republican leader Mike Turzai acknowledged the law's political implications at a Republican State Committee meeting last month.
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> The law still faces a legal challenge as a possible violation of the state constitution. Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson scheduled a July 25 hearing and his decision is likely to reach the state Supreme Court before November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the link, sorry.
> 
> Voter ID law may affect more Pennsylvanians than previously estimated - Philly.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should I have to show an ID every time I buy a gun?
Click to expand...


Yep and every time you buy booze or twinkies.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the link, sorry.
> 
> Voter ID law may affect more Pennsylvanians than previously estimated - Philly.com
> 
> 
> 
> Should I have to show an ID every time I buy a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep and every time you buy booze or twinkies.
Click to expand...


I'm fine with that and with voter ID are you fine with voter ID?


----------



## Artevelde

BDBoop said:


> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Pennsylvania's new voter ID law, various other forms of photo identification will be accepted at voting places in November, including U.S. passports, student identification cards with expiration dates, current military identification, and ID cards issued to government employees.
> 
> But for most voters, the Pennsylvania driver's license is the standard photo ID. The disclosure that 9 percent of the state's registered voters don't have one - or an alternative, nondriver PennDot photo ID - provides a clearer picture of the hurdle set up by the state's new voter ID requirement.
> 
> Republican lawmakers pushed the bill through the legislature in March and it was signed into law by Gov. Corbett, over protests from Democrats that the measure would disenfranchise thousands of voters, disproportionately affecting those without driver's licenses - the poor, the elderly, and the young.
> 
> House Republican leader Mike Turzai acknowledged the law's political implications at a Republican State Committee meeting last month.
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> The law still faces a legal challenge as a possible violation of the state constitution. Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson scheduled a July 25 hearing and his decision is likely to reach the state Supreme Court before November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the link, sorry.
> 
> Voter ID law may affect more Pennsylvanians than previously estimated - Philly.com
Click to expand...


So you find it disgusting that states try to suppress voter fraud?


----------



## Artevelde

bigrebnc1775 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I have to show an ID every time I buy a gun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and every time you buy booze or twinkies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fine with that and with voter ID are you fine with voter ID?
Click to expand...


Sounds very reasonable.


----------



## Artevelde

syrenn said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole "but voter ID will disenfranchise the poor" meme is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you need valid photo identification to establish your identity in order to qualify for government programs as well.  The exact government programs that are designed to help the poor require photo IDs.  Of course this makes sense because the administrators of these programs want to eliminate fraud.
> 
> Poor people have IDs just like the rest of us, even the poorest of the poor.  To maintain these people do not does not withstand scrutiny because otherwise they would not be eligible to qualify for the programs the left surely wants them qualified for and dependant upon.  There is no malicious purpose for asking a person to show an ID and prove their identity prior to voting.   To prove that their is no malicious intent, states like Georgia have enacted programs for free identification cards.
> 
> This entire argument against providing an ID to vote is nonsensical.  The government enacts social welfare programs that are intended for the poorest citizens yet they are required to establish identity prior to receiving the benefits.  If the poorest people really could not acquire an ID because they did not have the means to, that would mean they would starve on the streets because they could not qualify for government assistance.  Obvioulsy this is not the case.  Nor is it the case that people cannot provide an ID to vote.  All of this posturing is nothing more than a thinly veiled cover for groups who actually do perpetrate voter fraud like the good gentleman from Mississippi who is now spending 10 years in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Photo ID Myth | RedState
> 
> 
> Voter ID is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree... voter ID is a good thing.
Click to expand...




same here.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Zoom-boing said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, they have to get off their butts and go get the ID.  Oh the hardship!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you don't already have a photo ID or a birth certificate you can't get a state issued ID.  Its not like you walk into DMV and say "hey guys, its me! I need an id, hook it up!" Lord you're dumb.*
> 
> 
> The Republican leadership knows that more OBama eligible voters will not have an ID on election day than Romney eligible voters , that's why they are saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DUH. What are you, a moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't rocket science either, Francis.  Did you even bother to read the links I provided?
> 
> I'd be fine if this was put off until after November.  It's a good idea to show ID in order to vote.  Period.
Click to expand...


BEcause how many people voted under a false identity in 2008?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Oddball said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give 'em special dispensation to buy an ID with their EBT cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of the biggest morons on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolberals like you want to give the sainted pooooooooooor a handout for everything else, so it only follows.
> 
> Give us a good reason that they couldn't get some kind of dispensation/waiver use their welfare handout stipend to get an ID?...Just one.
> 
> C'mon...Light it up, meat.
Click to expand...




You don't seem to even know how one goes about getting a photo ID.


----------



## Zoom-boing

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're one of the biggest morons on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Lolberals like you want to give the sainted pooooooooooor a handout for everything else, so it only follows.
> 
> Give us a good reason that they couldn't get some kind of dispensation/waiver use their welfare handout stipend to get an ID?...Just one.
> 
> C'mon...Light it up, meat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to even know how one goes about getting a photo ID.
Click to expand...



Neither do you.


----------



## Zoom-boing

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you don't already have a photo ID or a birth certificate you can't get a state issued ID.  Its not like you walk into DMV and say "hey guys, its me! I need an id, hook it up!" Lord you're dumb.*
> 
> 
> The Republican leadership knows that more OBama eligible voters will not have an ID on election day than Romney eligible voters , that's why they are saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DUH. What are you, a moron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't rocket science either, Francis.  Did you even bother to read the links I provided?
> 
> I'd be fine if this was put off until after November.  It's a good idea to show ID in order to vote.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BEcause how many people voted under a false identity in 2008?
Click to expand...


Asked and answered.


----------



## Truthmatters

Its only a GOOD IDEA if it doesnt keep legal Americans from voting in elections.


the right to vote should be considered sacred to every American.


Its pretty damned telling that the right doesnt care who cant vote as long as they are not republican voters.


----------



## Artevelde

Truthmatters said:


> Its only a GOOD IDEA if it doesnt keep legal Americans from voting in elections.
> 
> 
> the right to vote should be considered sacred to every American.
> 
> 
> Its pretty damned telling that the right doesnt care who cant vote as long as they are not republican voters.



The little liar shows up again.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

candycorn said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Preventing _any _voter fraud is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, especially when a few hundred thousand Democrats are denied the vote as a supposed "unintended" consequence.
> *
> How many fraudulent votes were cast in 2008 that would have been prevented by photo ID requirements?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares.
> 
> One is too many.
Click to expand...


The only way to prevent even one fraudulent vote from being cast is to make voting illegal. 


> It doesn't matter so much in Presidential or Congressional elections.  Anyone who tells you that it does has no historical leg to stand on.
> 
> However, when the issue is city council or other relatively obscure seats in our governments, 20-30 votes can change a great deal.



That's why the Republican party stands to benefit so much by making voting more difficult for millions.



> If anyone remembers the 2000 election


,


Most Republicans can't remember what happened last week. 




> Not all voter fraud is done with devious intent.  If I had to ask off the top of my head, I couldn't tell you where my voting location is.  Sometimes people just drive up on election day and try to vote in an election that they are not eligible--just by geography or a mistake.



LOL! There's an easy way to prevent that. Its called giving the poll workers a list of voters in the precinct. I actually did exactly what you describe once, went to the wrong precinct by accident. The poll workers were all too happy to tell me which one I needed to go to.


> Anyway, if one party or the other wanted to perhaps "plant" someone or affect the election of another parties' officials, they could if there was no identifications asked for or required.



If you want to steal an election, there are far better ways to go about it than convincing a bunch of people to lie about their identity to make multiple votes and risk prison time. You could stuff a ballot box. Or, for example, you could pass laws to make it more difficult for your political opposition to vote. For example, if you knew that folks without photo ID's tend to vote Democrat, you might pass a photo ID law to cut down on the Democrat votes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> Its only a GOOD IDEA if it doesnt keep legal Americans from voting in elections.
> 
> 
> the right to vote should be considered sacred to every American.
> 
> 
> Its pretty damned telling that the right doesnt care who cant vote as long as they are not republican voters.



Please provide proof that ONLY Democrat Party voters can't vote.

Be specific.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Zoom-boing said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> One must pay to get a copy of their birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, for the reading impaired; already posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If they do not have a birth certificate with a raised seal and are a Pennsylvania native; and do not have one of the acceptable, alternative forms of photo identification to vote; and will provide a signed oath/affirmation form, when visiting the PennDOT driver license center, they must:
> 
> Tell the PennDOT customer service representative they are a Pennsylvania native who needs a photo ID for voting purposes, and do not have a certified copy of their birth certificate;
> Sign an oath/affirmation that they do not have an acceptable form of ID for voting purposes and the photo ID is needed for voting purposes;
> Show a Social Security card and two proofs of residence, such as a deed, lease, tax bill, or utility bill;
> Fill out a DL-54A form requesting a non-driver photo ID and;
> Complete the HD01564F (Request for Certification of Birth Record for Voter ID Purposes Only) form, which collects information such as birth name, mother and father's name and place of birth. This Department of Health form is available at all Driver Licensing Centers.
> 
> PennDOT will then forward the completed form to the Department of Health, which maintains birth records. After verifying the birth record is on file, the Department of Health will securely transmit this information to PennDOT. PennDOT will then notify them by letter that their birth record has been confirmed. They may then return to any driver license center, with the above noted documentation, to receive your free photo ID for voting purposes. *This verification process will take about ten days and does not require the payment of a fee. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PennDOT Driver and Vehicle Services - Personalized (Vanity) License Plate Availability
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good gawd you folks are dense.
Click to expand...




Did it ever occur to you that a substantial number of eligible voters in Pennsylvania weren't born in Pennsylvania?  Did you know that if you aren't born in Pennsylvania, you can't get your birth certificate from Pennsylvania? Does that blow your mind, or what?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Zoom-boing said:


> This whole "but voter ID will disenfranchise the poor" meme is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you need valid photo identification to establish your identity in order to qualify for government programs as well.  The exact government programs that are designed to help the poor require photo IDs.  Of course this makes sense because the administrators of these programs want to eliminate fraud.
> 
> Poor people have IDs just like the rest of us, even the poorest of the poor.  To maintain these people do not does not withstand scrutiny because otherwise they would not be eligible to qualify for the programs the left surely wants them qualified for and dependant upon.  There is no malicious purpose for asking a person to show an ID and prove their identity prior to voting.   To prove that their is no malicious intent, states like Georgia have enacted programs for free identification cards.
> 
> This entire argument against providing an ID to vote is nonsensical.  The government enacts social welfare programs that are intended for the poorest citizens yet they are required to establish identity prior to receiving the benefits.  If the poorest people really could not acquire an ID because they did not have the means to, that would mean they would starve on the streets because they could not qualify for government assistance.  Obvioulsy this is not the case.  Nor is it the case that people cannot provide an ID to vote.  All of this posturing is nothing more than a thinly veiled cover for groups who actually do perpetrate voter fraud like the good gentleman from Mississippi who is now spending 10 years in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Photo ID Myth | RedState
> 
> 
> Voter ID is a good thing.
Click to expand...





> The fact of the matter is that you need valid photo identification to establish your identity in order to qualify for government programs as well.


Funny I didn't know you have to qualify for a government program to be allowed to vote.


----------



## Artevelde

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> One must pay to get a copy of their birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, for the reading impaired; already posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> PennDOT Driver and Vehicle Services - Personalized (Vanity) License Plate Availability
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good gawd you folks are dense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that a substantial number of eligible voters in Pennsylvania weren't born in Pennsylvania?  Did you know that if you aren't born in Pennsylvania, you can't get your birth certificate from Pennsylvania? Does that blow your mind, or what?
Click to expand...


Why are you so desperately trying to come up with excuses why voters shouldn't be able to provide a legitimate ID? Fairly ludicrous and pathetic.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Zoom-boing said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't rocket science either, Francis.  Did you even bother to read the links I provided?
> 
> I'd be fine if this was put off until after November.  It's a good idea to show ID in order to vote.  Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEcause how many people voted under a false identity in 2008?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asked and answered.
Click to expand...


I guess both of us forgot the answer then.


----------



## Artevelde

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole "but voter ID will disenfranchise the poor" meme is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you need valid photo identification to establish your identity in order to qualify for government programs as well.  The exact government programs that are designed to help the poor require photo IDs.  Of course this makes sense because the administrators of these programs want to eliminate fraud.
> 
> Poor people have IDs just like the rest of us, even the poorest of the poor.  To maintain these people do not does not withstand scrutiny because otherwise they would not be eligible to qualify for the programs the left surely wants them qualified for and dependant upon.  There is no malicious purpose for asking a person to show an ID and prove their identity prior to voting.   To prove that their is no malicious intent, states like Georgia have enacted programs for free identification cards.
> 
> This entire argument against providing an ID to vote is nonsensical.  The government enacts social welfare programs that are intended for the poorest citizens yet they are required to establish identity prior to receiving the benefits.  If the poorest people really could not acquire an ID because they did not have the means to, that would mean they would starve on the streets because they could not qualify for government assistance.  Obvioulsy this is not the case.  Nor is it the case that people cannot provide an ID to vote.  All of this posturing is nothing more than a thinly veiled cover for groups who actually do perpetrate voter fraud like the good gentleman from Mississippi who is now spending 10 years in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Photo ID Myth | RedState
> 
> 
> Voter ID is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you need valid photo identification to establish your identity in order to qualify for government programs as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny I didn't know you have to qualify for a government program to be allowed to vote.
Click to expand...


No you don't. But it's not illogical that you should be able to meet at least the same anti-fraud criteria. But you apparently are all in favour of voter fraud.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Artevelde said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, for the reading impaired; already posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good gawd you folks are dense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that a substantial number of eligible voters in Pennsylvania weren't born in Pennsylvania?  Did you know that if you aren't born in Pennsylvania, you can't get your birth certificate from Pennsylvania? Does that blow your mind, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you so desperately trying to come up with excuses why voters shouldn't be able to provide a legitimate ID? Fairly ludicrous and pathetic.
Click to expand...



Why are you so desperately ignoring the obvious fact that Republicans are betting many voters won't be able to show photo ID?




> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.



Sorry, are you dumb, or do you just exist in a vacuum?


----------



## Artevelde

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that a substantial number of eligible voters in Pennsylvania weren't born in Pennsylvania?  Did you know that if you aren't born in Pennsylvania, you can't get your birth certificate from Pennsylvania? Does that blow your mind, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so desperately trying to come up with excuses why voters shouldn't be able to provide a legitimate ID? Fairly ludicrous and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so desperately ignoring the obvious fact that Republicans are betting many voters won't be able to show photo ID?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, are you dumb, or do you just exist in a vacuum?
Click to expand...


Why are you betting that Democrats can only win if they can have people who are not entitled to vote go and vote?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Artevelde said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole "but voter ID will disenfranchise the poor" meme is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> The Photo ID Myth | RedState
> 
> 
> Voter ID is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you need valid photo identification to establish your identity in order to qualify for government programs as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny I didn't know you have to qualify for a government program to be allowed to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't. But it's not illogical that you should be able to meet at least the same anti-fraud criteria. But you apparently are all in favour of voter fraud.
Click to expand...


Its in fact very illogical. Most government welfare programs provide some sort of financial benefit to people - or something that is worth money, like food. The incentive to commit fraud in a welfare program is much higher than the incentive to cast a ballot in someone else's name. The former provides financial reward, the latter does not. Factual reality backs up this theoretical claim. We know that folks try to rip off the government all the time, but how many people have been convicted of trying to vote under a false identity?
*
Its also quite clear the Republicans are passing these laws because they think it will result in more eligible Democrats being denied the vote than Republicans.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I didn't know you have to qualify for a government program to be allowed to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't. But it's not illogical that you should be able to meet at least the same anti-fraud criteria. But you apparently are all in favour of voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its in fact very illogical. Most government welfare programs provide some sort of financial benefit to people - or something that is worth money, like food. The incentive to commit fraud in a welfare program is much higher than the incentive to cast a ballot in someone else's name. The former provides financial reward, the latter does not. Factual reality backs up this theoretical claim. We know that folks try to rip off the government all the time, but how many people have been convicted of trying to vote under a false identity?
> 
> Its also quite clear the Republicans are passing these laws because they think it will result in more eligible Democrats being denied the vote than Republicans.
Click to expand...


Most of the fraud happens in Democrats controlled big cities so it's not surprising that so few are prosecuted. What are Democrats going to do, arrest their Board of Electors?


----------



## Artevelde

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I didn't know you have to qualify for a government program to be allowed to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't. But it's not illogical that you should be able to meet at least the same anti-fraud criteria. But you apparently are all in favour of voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its in fact very illogical. Most government welfare programs provide some sort of financial benefit to people - or something that is worth money, like food. The incentive to commit fraud in a welfare program is much higher than the incentive to cast a ballot in someone else's name. The former provides financial reward, the latter does not. Factual reality backs up this theoretical claim. We know that folks try to rip off the government all the time, but how many people have been convicted of trying to vote under a false identity?
> *
> Its also quite clear the Republicans are passing these laws because they think it will result in more eligible Democrats being denied the vote than Republicans.*
Click to expand...


It is quite clear that you only oppose voter ID out of partisan bias, i.e. the hope that without ID people who aren't entitled to vote will get to vote.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Artevelde said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't. But it's not illogical that you should be able to meet at least the same anti-fraud criteria. But you apparently are all in favour of voter fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its in fact very illogical. Most government welfare programs provide some sort of financial benefit to people - or something that is worth money, like food. The incentive to commit fraud in a welfare program is much higher than the incentive to cast a ballot in someone else's name. The former provides financial reward, the latter does not. Factual reality backs up this theoretical claim. We know that folks try to rip off the government all the time, but how many people have been convicted of trying to vote under a false identity?
> *
> Its also quite clear the Republicans are passing these laws because they think it will result in more eligible Democrats being denied the vote than Republicans.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is quite clear that you only oppose voter ID out of partisan bias, i.e. the hope that without ID people who aren't entitled to vote will get to vote.
Click to expand...


Really? What statements have I made that would lead you to believe that? Can you directly quote me?


----------



## Artevelde

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its in fact very illogical. Most government welfare programs provide some sort of financial benefit to people - or something that is worth money, like food. The incentive to commit fraud in a welfare program is much higher than the incentive to cast a ballot in someone else's name. The former provides financial reward, the latter does not. Factual reality backs up this theoretical claim. We know that folks try to rip off the government all the time, but how many people have been convicted of trying to vote under a false identity?
> *
> Its also quite clear the Republicans are passing these laws because they think it will result in more eligible Democrats being denied the vote than Republicans.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite clear that you only oppose voter ID out of partisan bias, i.e. the hope that without ID people who aren't entitled to vote will get to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? What statements have I made that would lead you to believe that? Can you directly quote me?
Click to expand...


Every posting you've made here shows that the one thing that really bothers you about this is that illegitemate voters will be weeded out and this will benefit Republicans (to me it isn't certain that would actually be the case, but to you it clearly is). You're a hypocrite.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Artevelde said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite clear that you only oppose voter ID out of partisan bias, i.e. the hope that without ID people who aren't entitled to vote will get to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What statements have I made that would lead you to believe that?* Can you directly quote me?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every posting you've made here shows that the one thing that really bothers you about this is that illegitemate voters will be weeded out and this will benefit Republicans (to me it isn't certain that would actually be the case, but to you it clearly is). You're a hypocrite.
Click to expand...

*
Do you know what a direct quote is?* If not, go look it up on google, and then get back to me. I'd like to know exactly what it was that I said that led you to believe this. Thanks!


----------



## Artevelde

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What statements have I made that would lead you to believe that?* Can you directly quote me?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every posting you've made here shows that the one thing that really bothers you about this is that illegitemate voters will be weeded out and this will benefit Republicans (to me it isn't certain that would actually be the case, but to you it clearly is). You're a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Do you know what a direct quote is?* If not, go look it up on google, and then get back to me. I'd like to know exactly what it was that I said that led you to believe this. Thanks!
Click to expand...


I can't help it that you're too stupid to understand even yourself. That's your problem not mine.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Artevelde said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every posting you've made here shows that the one thing that really bothers you about this is that illegitemate voters will be weeded out and this will benefit Republicans (to me it isn't certain that would actually be the case, but to you it clearly is). You're a hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Do you know what a direct quote is?* If not, go look it up on google, and then get back to me. I'd like to know exactly what it was that I said that led you to believe this. Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't help it that you're too stupid to understand even yourself. That's your problem not mine.
Click to expand...

We're not talking about me, we're talking about what you think of me. Perhaps you don't know the difference. Either way, *
I'd like to know exactly what it was that I said that led you to believe I would be bothered by illegitemate  (sic) being weeded out. Will you tell me? Yes or no?*


----------



## Artevelde

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Do you know what a direct quote is?* If not, go look it up on google, and then get back to me. I'd like to know exactly what it was that I said that led you to believe this. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help it that you're too stupid to understand even yourself. That's your problem not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're not talking about me, we're talking about what you think of me. Perhaps you don't know the difference. Either way, *
> I'd like to know exactly what it was that I said that led you to believe I would be bothered by illegitemate  (sic) being weeded out. Will you tell me? Yes or no?*
Click to expand...


I have told you but you are too stupid to understand yourself. Get a life.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Artevelde said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help it that you're too stupid to understand even yourself. That's your problem not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> We're not talking about me, we're talking about what you think of me. Perhaps you don't know the difference. Either way, *
> I'd like to know exactly what it was that I said that led you to believe I would be bothered by illegitemate  (sic) being weeded out. Will you tell me? Yes or no?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have told you but you are too stupid to understand yourself. Get a life.
Click to expand...


What have you told me?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Artevelde said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help it that you're too stupid to understand even yourself. That's your problem not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> We're not talking about me, we're talking about what you think of me. Perhaps you don't know the difference. Either way, *
> I'd like to know exactly what it was that I said that led you to believe I would be bothered by illegitemate  (sic) being weeded out. Will you tell me? Yes or no?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have told you but you are too stupid to understand yourself. Get a life.
Click to expand...

*
Exactly what was it I said that led you to believe I would be bothered by illegitemate  (sic) being weeded out?*


----------



## Zoom-boing

Good God you're stupid.  You ask a question, it gets answered, you don't like (or can't understand) the answer so you ask again and again.  Are you TdM's doppleganger?



OohPooPahDoo said:


> Exactly what was it I said that led you to believe I would be bothered by illegitemate  (sic) being weeded out?[/B][/SIZE]






Artevelde said:


> Every posting you've made here shows that the one thing that really bothers you about this is that illegitemate voters will be weeded out and this will benefit Republicans (to me it isn't certain that would actually be the case, but to you it clearly is). You're a hypocrite.


----------



## Zoom-boing

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> One must pay to get a copy of their birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, for the reading impaired; already posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> PennDOT Driver and Vehicle Services - Personalized (Vanity) License Plate Availability
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good gawd you folks are dense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that a substantial number of eligible voters in Pennsylvania weren't born in Pennsylvania?  Did you know that if you aren't born in Pennsylvania, you can't get your birth certificate from Pennsylvania? Does that blow your mind, or what?
Click to expand...


And?  $10 processing fee for those born out of state (unless you served or are serving in the Armed Forces and their dependents); all others (born in state) no fee charged.


----------



## BDBoop

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I didn't know you have to qualify for a government program to be allowed to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't. But it's not illogical that you should be able to meet at least the same anti-fraud criteria. But you apparently are all in favour of voter fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its in fact very illogical. Most government welfare programs provide some sort of financial benefit to people - or something that is worth money, like food. The incentive to commit fraud in a welfare program is much higher than the incentive to cast a ballot in someone else's name. The former provides financial reward, the latter does not. Factual reality backs up this theoretical claim. We know that folks try to rip off the government all the time, but how many people have been convicted of trying to vote under a false identity?
> *
> Its also quite clear the Republicans are passing these laws because they think it will result in more eligible Democrats being denied the vote than Republicans.*
Click to expand...


And unfortunately, Mike Turdy (I can't be arsed to remember how to spell his name) was STUPID ENOUGH to say exactly that.


----------



## Oddball

Zoom-boing said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, for the reading impaired; already posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good gawd you folks are dense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that a substantial number of eligible voters in Pennsylvania weren't born in Pennsylvania?  Did you know that if you aren't born in Pennsylvania, you can't get your birth certificate from Pennsylvania? Does that blow your mind, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?  $10 processing fee for those born out of state (unless you served or are serving in the Armed Forces and their dependents); all others (born in state) no fee charged.
Click to expand...

Ten whole dollars?!?!?

Oh, the stifling financial burden of getting an ID!


----------



## Artevelde

BDBoop said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't. But it's not illogical that you should be able to meet at least the same anti-fraud criteria. But you apparently are all in favour of voter fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its in fact very illogical. Most government welfare programs provide some sort of financial benefit to people - or something that is worth money, like food. The incentive to commit fraud in a welfare program is much higher than the incentive to cast a ballot in someone else's name. The former provides financial reward, the latter does not. Factual reality backs up this theoretical claim. We know that folks try to rip off the government all the time, but how many people have been convicted of trying to vote under a false identity?
> *
> Its also quite clear the Republicans are passing these laws because they think it will result in more eligible Democrats being denied the vote than Republicans.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And unfortunately, Mike Turdy (I can't be arsed to remember how to spell his name) was STUPID ENOUGH to say exactly that.
Click to expand...


Almost as stupid as the partisan idiots trying desperately to find arguments to oppose voter ID so as to allow as much illegal voting as possible.


----------



## Artevelde

Oddball said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that a substantial number of eligible voters in Pennsylvania weren't born in Pennsylvania?  Did you know that if you aren't born in Pennsylvania, you can't get your birth certificate from Pennsylvania? Does that blow your mind, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?  $10 processing fee for those born out of state (unless you served or are serving in the Armed Forces and their dependents); all others (born in state) no fee charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ten whole dollars?!?!?
> 
> Oh, the stifling financial burden of getting an ID!
Click to expand...


Clearly an evil Republican cum Wall Street plot.


----------



## BDBoop

Oddball said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that a substantial number of eligible voters in Pennsylvania weren't born in Pennsylvania?  Did you know that if you aren't born in Pennsylvania, you can't get your birth certificate from Pennsylvania? Does that blow your mind, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?  $10 processing fee for those born out of state (unless you served or are serving in the Armed Forces and their dependents); all others (born in state) no fee charged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ten whole dollars?!?!?
> 
> Oh, the stifling financial burden of getting an ID!
Click to expand...


Dearest Oddball;

It is NOT the fucking POINT. Voting is not supposed to have an associated cost.

xoxo

Boop


----------



## Artevelde

BDBoop said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?  $10 processing fee for those born out of state (unless you served or are serving in the Armed Forces and their dependents); all others (born in state) no fee charged.
> 
> 
> 
> Ten whole dollars?!?!?
> 
> Oh, the stifling financial burden of getting an ID!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dearest Oddball;
> 
> It is NOT the fucking POINT. Voting is not supposed to have an associated cost.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Boop
Click to expand...


It doesn't. A voter should be able to identify him or herself.


----------



## Liability

BDBoop said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?  $10 processing fee for those born out of state (unless you served or are serving in the Armed Forces and their dependents); all others (born in state) no fee charged.
> 
> 
> 
> Ten whole dollars?!?!?
> 
> Oh, the stifling financial burden of getting an ID!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dearest Oddball;
> 
> It is NOT the fucking POINT. Voting is not supposed to have an associated cost.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Boop
Click to expand...


Who the fuck says so?

An illegal alien can't vote.  But if he wants to come here, he has LOTS of things he has to pay for.  And if he wants to apply for citizenship, he's got lots of additional costs.  But he cannot legally vote if he's not a citizen.  So, there is a whole lot of cost involved in his voting.

If I have to drive over to the polling place, my car isn't free nor is the gasoline.  If I walk, there goes some of my time and my shoe leather.  Neither are free.

Maybe it should get subsidized.  Let me look on my O-phone and see if the President has an APP for that.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Zoom-boing said:


> Good God you're stupid.  You ask a question, it gets answered, you don't like (or can't understand) the answer so you ask again and again.  Are you TdM's doppleganger?
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what was it I said that led you to believe I would be bothered by illegitemate  (sic) being weeded out?[/B][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every posting you've made here shows that the one thing that really bothers you about this is that illegitemate voters will be weeded out and this will benefit Republicans (to me it isn't certain that would actually be the case, but to you it clearly is). You're a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You're confusing the things I say with the things you think about me. Do you know the difference?


----------



## Oddball

BDBoop said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?  $10 processing fee for those born out of state (unless you served or are serving in the Armed Forces and their dependents); all others (born in state) no fee charged.
> 
> 
> 
> Ten whole dollars?!?!?
> 
> Oh, the stifling financial burden of getting an ID!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dearest Oddball;
> 
> It is NOT the fucking POINT. Voting is not supposed to have an associated cost.
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Boop
Click to expand...

Cry me a river....Nothing is entirely cost free...Get over it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

BDBoop said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't. But it's not illogical that you should be able to meet at least the same anti-fraud criteria. But you apparently are all in favour of voter fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its in fact very illogical. Most government welfare programs provide some sort of financial benefit to people - or something that is worth money, like food. The incentive to commit fraud in a welfare program is much higher than the incentive to cast a ballot in someone else's name. The former provides financial reward, the latter does not. Factual reality backs up this theoretical claim. We know that folks try to rip off the government all the time, but how many people have been convicted of trying to vote under a false identity?
> *
> Its also quite clear the Republicans are passing these laws because they think it will result in more eligible Democrats being denied the vote than Republicans.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And unfortunately, Mike Turdy (I can't be arsed to remember how to spell his name) was STUPID ENOUGH to say exactly that.
Click to expand...


You would have known how to spell it if you read your own sig line.

I hope that\'s clear.


----------



## BDBoop

Rat in the Hat said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its in fact very illogical. Most government welfare programs provide some sort of financial benefit to people - or something that is worth money, like food. The incentive to commit fraud in a welfare program is much higher than the incentive to cast a ballot in someone else's name. The former provides financial reward, the latter does not. Factual reality backs up this theoretical claim. We know that folks try to rip off the government all the time, but how many people have been convicted of trying to vote under a false identity?
> *
> Its also quite clear the Republicans are passing these laws because they think it will result in more eligible Democrats being denied the vote than Republicans.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And unfortunately, Mike Turdy (I can't be arsed to remember how to spell his name) was STUPID ENOUGH to say exactly that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would have known how to spell it if you read your own sig line.
> 
> I hope that\'s clear.
Click to expand...


Hey, do me a favor. Go post, and look for your sig line while you're in there.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Artevelde said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite clear that you only oppose voter ID out of partisan bias, i.e. the hope that without ID people who aren't entitled to vote will get to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What statements have I made that would lead you to believe that? Can you directly quote me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every posting you've made here shows that the one thing that really bothers you about this is that illegitemate voters will be weeded out and this will benefit Republicans (to me it isn't certain that would actually be the case, but to you it clearly is). You're a hypocrite.
Click to expand...



Do you know what a direct quote is?


----------



## Truthmatters

this is now being reported on.

the right wing lies wont stand the scrutiny of the light of day


----------



## Artevelde

Truthmatters said:


> this is now being reported on.
> 
> the right wing lies wont stand the scrutiny of the light of day



It's the little pathological liar again.


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> this is now being reported on.
> 
> the right wing lies wont stand the scrutiny of the light of day



*Fork* *yuo*, TderpM.  Stick a *knife* in it.

*Yore* failure is complete.

You are too cowardly and dishonest to even answer easy, straightforward questions.


----------



## Zoom-boing

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole "but voter ID will disenfranchise the poor" meme is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you need valid photo identification to establish your identity in order to qualify for government programs as well.  The exact government programs that are designed to help the poor require photo IDs.  Of course this makes sense because the administrators of these programs want to eliminate fraud.
> 
> Poor people have IDs just like the rest of us, even the poorest of the poor.  To maintain these people do not does not withstand scrutiny because otherwise they would not be eligible to qualify for the programs the left surely wants them qualified for and dependant upon.  There is no malicious purpose for asking a person to show an ID and prove their identity prior to voting.   To prove that their is no malicious intent, states like Georgia have enacted programs for free identification cards.
> 
> This entire argument against providing an ID to vote is nonsensical.  The government enacts social welfare programs that are intended for the poorest citizens yet they are required to establish identity prior to receiving the benefits.  If the poorest people really could not acquire an ID because they did not have the means to, that would mean they would starve on the streets because they could not qualify for government assistance.  Obvioulsy this is not the case.  Nor is it the case that people cannot provide an ID to vote.  All of this posturing is nothing more than a thinly veiled cover for groups who actually do perpetrate voter fraud like the good gentleman from Mississippi who is now spending 10 years in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Photo ID Myth | RedState
> 
> 
> Voter ID is a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you need valid photo identification to establish your identity in order to qualify for government programs as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny I didn't know you have to qualify for a government program to be allowed to vote.
Click to expand...


Your dense is immense.

Here you leftist are crying 'the poor won't be able to vote! the old won't be able to vote! they don't have a drivers license'.  Perhaps they don't have a DL.  And?  What they do have is valid photo ID if they are utilizing government programs ... which the poor and the elderly utilize.  According to your pov, the poor, elderly Dems are too stupid to present the valid ID they already possess.


----------



## BDBoop

Liability said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is now being reported on.
> 
> the right wing lies wont stand the scrutiny of the light of day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fork* *yuo*, TderpM.  Stick a *knife* in it.
> 
> *Your* failure is complete.
> 
> You are too cowardly and dishonest to even answer easy, straightforward questions.
Click to expand...


I'm ready to stick her on an ice floe, and ship her to another board far, far away.


----------



## BDBoop

Zoom-boing said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole "but voter ID will disenfranchise the poor" meme is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> The Photo ID Myth | RedState
> 
> 
> Voter ID is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you need valid photo identification to establish your identity in order to qualify for government programs as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny I didn't know you have to qualify for a government program to be allowed to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your dense is immense.
> 
> Here you leftist are crying 'the poor won't be able to vote! the old won't be able to vote! they don't have a drivers license'.  Perhaps they don't have a DL.  And?  What they do have is valid photo ID if they are utilizing government programs ... which the poor and the elderly utilize.  According to your pov, the poor, elderly Dems are too stupid to present the valid ID they already possess.
Click to expand...


People who are registered to vote are being UN registered by the purging of voter logs. So they have to prove it again, even if they have already done so.

I live to see your explanation for why that is just perfectly fine.

Corrupt. Corruption, through and through, and you are fine with the stance your party has taken, and the shape your party is in.

You seem to be in this fight for the long haul, so discuss this with me and nothing else.



> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done."  ~ Mike Turzai (R), PA ~



Explain why he said what he said.


----------



## Zoom-boing

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good God you're stupid.  You ask a question, it gets answered, you don't like (or can't understand) the answer so you ask again and again.  Are you TdM's doppleganger?
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what was it I said that led you to believe I would be bothered by illegitemate  (sic) being weeded out?[/B][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every posting you've made here shows that the one thing that really bothers you about this is that illegitemate voters will be weeded out and this will benefit Republicans (to me it isn't certain that would actually be the case, but to you it clearly is). You're a hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're confusing the things I say with the things you think about me. Do you know the difference?
Click to expand...


The only thing I think about you is that your question has been answered but because you don't like the answer you've moved the goal posts.  

You're TdM's other half, no doubt about it.


----------



## Truthmatters

for the same reason weyrich said he didnt want everyone to vote


----------



## Truthmatters

The republican party and their followers dont want all legal Americans to vote


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> The republican party and *their *followers *dont* want all legal Americans to vote



The liberal Democrat Parody and *its* followers want non Americans and other ineligible people (alive and dead) to vote in American elections.


----------



## Truthmatters

prove it


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Truthmatters said:


> The republican party and their followers dont want all legal Americans to vote



The republican party and their followers dont want all non-living Americans to vote.

There, fixed


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> prove it



Prove he's wrong.


----------



## Truthmatters

Your party has to push this disenfranchissement so they can win the election.

without cheating Americans out of their vote the republican party cant win elections


----------



## Oddball

Irony: 

The same people who have zero problem saddling every man, woman and child with scores of thousands in debt to float their socialistic welfare state, throwing conniption fits over people having to pony up a paltry few dollars to get a proper ID to vote.

Grow

The

Fuck

Up


----------



## Truthmatters

prove what you claim, its your responsibility


----------



## Zoom-boing

BDBoop said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I didn't know you have to qualify for a government program to be allowed to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your dense is immense.
> 
> Here you leftist are crying 'the poor won't be able to vote! the old won't be able to vote! they don't have a drivers license'.  Perhaps they don't have a DL.  And?  What they do have is valid photo ID if they are utilizing government programs ... which the poor and the elderly utilize.  According to your pov, the poor, elderly Dems are too stupid to present the valid ID they already possess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *People who are registered to vote are being UN registered by the purging of voter logs.* So they have to prove it again, even if they have already done so.
> 
> I live to see your explanation for why that is just perfectly fine.
> 
> Corrupt. Corruption, through and through, and you are fine with the stance your party has taken, and the shape your party is in.
> 
> You seem to be in this fight for the long haul, so discuss this with me and nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done."  ~ Mike Turzai (R), PA ~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain why he said what he said.
Click to expand...



Link?

I have no idea why Turzai said what he did.  Retarded comes to mind.  

The point of the article (other than Dems won't be able to vote ) is that most people have a valid form of ID for voting, whether it be a DL or other form.  For those who do not, letters are being sent out to inform them and assistance is provided.


----------



## BDBoop

> Mike Turzai, the Pennsylvania House majority leader, is honest if nothing else. His exact statement to a crowd of state Republicans &#8212; that the state&#8217;s new voter ID law *&#8220;is going to allow Governor Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania&#8221; *&#8212; was the most truthful accounting of why the party is pushing for allegedly more stringent voting rules across the nation. This is not about combating voter fraud, a claim that has never been substantiated, but about limiting the participation of people likely to vote for the other party.
> 
> Pennsylvania&#8217;s new rules will require a government photo ID to be able to vote, which disproportionately burdens those without cars: the poor, elderly, and minority voters who trend Democratic. Students without drivers&#8217; licenses will also be stuck.
> 
> Since 2011, nearly 200 bills have been introduced in 41 states that seek to impose tougher voting rules and would disproportionately strike at core Democratic constituencies. The proposed rules include, beyond photo IDs, efforts to reduce early and absentee voting and limiting same-day registration programs. The *Justice Department&#8217;s Civil Rights Division* is now investigating the impact of these new laws and must continue to do so.



New voter ID laws carry a political agenda - Editorials - The Boston Globe

We never heard of him before, but I gotta thank him for his honesty.


----------



## Truthmatters

we want all legal Americans to vote if they choose to.

NOT just some


----------



## BDBoop

I could swear I just got notified of a post from Zoom-Boing, asking for a link *in the first post, hello* and stating he had NO IDEA why the man said it.

HE SAID IT because he unfortunately spoke the truth. Do you agree with him?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Why do you assume that just because someone doesn't have a DL that means they don't have a valid photo ID, especially when most of the people talked about in the article are those who utilize government services, where proof of who you are is needed before being furnished with those services?


----------



## Papageorgio

Truthmatters said:


> Its only a GOOD IDEA if it doesnt keep legal Americans from voting in elections.
> 
> 
> the right to vote should be considered sacred to every American.
> 
> 
> Its pretty damned telling that the right doesnt care who cant vote as long as they are not republican voters.



I believe it is sacred, that is why it is so upsetting that illegal immigrants vote, it is disheartening to see voter fraud cancel legitimate legal votes. It cheapens our great voting process and hurts those who legally vote and pays taxes. 
It is telling that groups like La Raza are so upset.

It is pretty damn telling that the left doesn't care who votes as long as the vote Democratic. Ask our military who the Dems challenge every election.


----------



## BDBoop

Zoom-boing said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your dense is immense.
> 
> Here you leftist are crying 'the poor won't be able to vote! the old won't be able to vote! they don't have a drivers license'.  Perhaps they don't have a DL.  And?  What they do have is valid photo ID if they are utilizing government programs ... which the poor and the elderly utilize.  According to your pov, the poor, elderly Dems are too stupid to present the valid ID they already possess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *People who are registered to vote are being UN registered by the purging of voter logs.* So they have to prove it again, even if they have already done so.
> 
> I live to see your explanation for why that is just perfectly fine.
> 
> Corrupt. Corruption, through and through, and you are fine with the stance your party has taken, and the shape your party is in.
> 
> You seem to be in this fight for the long haul, so discuss this with me and nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done."  ~ Mike Turzai (R), PA ~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain why he said what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> I have no idea why Turzai said what he did.  Retarded comes to mind.
> 
> The point of the article (other than Dems won't be able to vote ) is that most people have a valid form of ID for voting, whether it be a DL or other form.  For those who do not, letters are being sent out to inform them and assistance is provided.
Click to expand...


Oh, there we go. I wondered where that post went. See my immediately preceding post.


----------



## BDBoop

Papageorgio said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its only a GOOD IDEA if it doesnt keep legal Americans from voting in elections.
> 
> 
> the right to vote should be considered sacred to every American.
> 
> 
> Its pretty damned telling that the right doesnt care who cant vote as long as they are not republican voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is sacred, that is why it is so upsetting that illegal immigrants vote, it is disheartening to see voter fraud cancel legitimate legal votes. It cheapens our great voting process and hurts those who legally vote and pays taxes.
> It is telling that groups like La Raza are so upset.
> 
> It is pretty damn telling that the left doesn't care who votes as long as the vote Democratic. Ask our military who the Dems challenge every election.
Click to expand...


And what do YOU think about Mike Turzai's unfortunate honesty.


----------



## Zoom-boing

BDBoop said:


> I could swear I just got notified of a post from Zoom-Boing, asking for a link *in the first post, hello* and stating he had NO IDEA why the man said it.
> 
> HE SAID IT because he unfortunately spoke the truth. Do you agree with him?



I was asking for a link to what I bolded.  

No I don't.  I do not think that voter ID will ensure Mittens a win.  I do think voter ID is a logical and good idea, too bad it wasn't implemented earlier.  If they waited until after the election I'd be fine with that.


----------



## Liability

> * * * * House Majority Leader Mike Turzai (R-Allegheny) suggested that the House&#8217;s end game in passing the Voter ID law was to benefit the GOP politically.
> 
> &#8220;We are focused on making sure that we meet our obligations that we&#8217;ve talked about for years,&#8221; said Turzai in a speech to committee members Saturday. He mentioned the law among a laundry list of accomplishments made by the GOP-run legislature.
> 
> &#8220;Pro-Second Amendment? The Castle Doctrine, it&#8217;s done. First pro-life legislation &#8211; abortion facility regulations &#8211; in 22 years, done. Voter ID, which is gonna allow Governor Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania, done.&#8221;
> 
> The statement drew a loud round of applause from the audience. It also struck a nerve among critics, who called it an admission that they passed the bill to make it harder for Democrats to vote &#8212; and not to prevent voter fraud as the legislators claimed.
> 
> &#8220;Instead of working to create jobs and get our economy back on track, Mike Turzai and the Republicans in Harrisburg have been laser focused on a partisan agenda that simply helps their donors and political allies,&#8221; said PA Dems spokesman Mark Nicastre.
> 
> &#8220;Mike Turzai&#8217;s admission that Voter ID only serves the partisan interests of his party should be shocking, but unfortunately it isn&#8217;t. Democrats are focused on protecting Pennsylvanians&#8217; rights to vote, and we are working hard to ensure that everyone who is eligible to vote can vote this fall.&#8221;
> 
> Turzai spokesman Stephen Miskin said voter fraud is a real problem.
> 
> &#8220;Do you remember &#8216;Joe Cheeseboro?&#8217;&#8221; he asked, reiterating that election fraud has occurred in PA and across the nation.
> 
> &#8220;Rep. Turzai was speaking at a partisan, political event. He was simply referencing, for the first time in a long while, the Republican Presidential candidate will be on a more even keel thanks to Voter ID&#8230;Anyone looking further into it has their own agenda.&#8221;


-- excerpted from Turzai: Voter ID Law Means Romney Can Win in PA | PoliticsPA

Context is kind of important.

IF a voter ID law is passed in reaction to complaints of prior voter fraud, then what looked like a suspicious comment is actually not all that suspicious.

We all expect  dishonest cowardly liberal partisan hacks like TderpM to deliberately take things out of context.  But nobody should be an enabler.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

There's nothing wrong with purging voter lists and asking people to present ID. If you want to vote, have ID.

It's that fucking simple.


----------



## Liability

Truthmatters said:


> we want all legal Americans to vote if they choose to.
> 
> NOT just some



You are an idiot.

My children are legal Americans.  They are not old enough to vote.

So, no.  We don't want all legal Americans to vote.

In any case, what YOU want, you deliberate liar, is to get lots of non-legal and ineligible voters (American or not, and alive or not) to vote.


----------



## BDBoop

Mike Turzai fucked up in a spectacular fashion, and I thank him for it. I'm really sorry? But there is no way to spin your way past what he said.

Okay, I'm not actually sorry.


----------



## Papageorgio

BDBoop said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its only a GOOD IDEA if it doesnt keep legal Americans from voting in elections.
> 
> 
> the right to vote should be considered sacred to every American.
> 
> 
> Its pretty damned telling that the right doesnt care who cant vote as long as they are not republican voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is sacred, that is why it is so upsetting that illegal immigrants vote, it is disheartening to see voter fraud cancel legitimate legal votes. It cheapens our great voting process and hurts those who legally vote and pays taxes.
> It is telling that groups like La Raza are so upset.
> 
> It is pretty damn telling that the left doesn't care who votes as long as the vote Democratic. Ask our military who the Dems challenge every election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what do YOU think about Mike Turzai's unfortunate honesty.
Click to expand...


You are complaining about someone being honest? I'm more worried about the dishonesty of the two parties. Like the real reasons the Democratic Party doesn't want to stop illegal immigrants from voting, why do Democrats don't mind voter fraud.
I also find it very tough to believe that the Pennsylvania lead of 8 points evaporates if people without ID vote. But, hyperbole is what it is.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

No tickey, no shirty...why is that so hard to understand?


----------



## Liability

BDBoop said:


> Mike Turzai fucked up in a spectacular fashion, and I thank him for it. I'm really sorry? But there is no way to spin your way past what he said.
> 
> Okay, I'm not actually sorry.



There is absolutely a way to spin what he said.

It's what you and TderpM are busy trying to do.

Not convincingly.  But spin just the same.

If voter fraud could get the President re-elected, then eradicating voter fraud might get his opponent elected.

Good.

Why are you insistent on making voter fraud easy?


----------



## BDBoop

Papageorgio said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is sacred, that is why it is so upsetting that illegal immigrants vote, it is disheartening to see voter fraud cancel legitimate legal votes. It cheapens our great voting process and hurts those who legally vote and pays taxes.
> It is telling that groups like La Raza are so upset.
> 
> It is pretty damn telling that the left doesn't care who votes as long as the vote Democratic. Ask our military who the Dems challenge every election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what do YOU think about Mike Turzai's unfortunate honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You are complaining about someone being honest? *I'm more worried about the dishonesty of the two parties. Like the real reasons the Democratic Party doesn't want to stop illegal immigrants from voting, why do Democrats don't mind voter fraud.
> I also find it very tough to believe that the Pennsylvania lead of 8 points evaporates if people without ID vote. But, hyperbole is what it is.
Click to expand...


No, not at all. It's disgusting that that is their agenda.


----------



## BDBoop

Liability said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Turzai fucked up in a spectacular fashion, and I thank him for it. I'm really sorry? But there is no way to spin your way past what he said.
> 
> Okay, I'm not actually sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely a way to spin what he said.
> 
> It's what you and TderpM are busy trying to do.
> 
> Not convincingly.  But spin just the same.
> 
> If voter fraud could get the President re-elected, then eradicating voter fraud might get his opponent elected.
> 
> Good.
> 
> Why are you insistent on making voter fraud easy?
Click to expand...


Surely you are dizzy. It's the only explanation for the mouth full o'shit you just expelled as though it were logic.


----------



## Liability

BDBoop said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Turzai fucked up in a spectacular fashion, and I thank him for it. I'm really sorry? But there is no way to spin your way past what he said.
> 
> Okay, I'm not actually sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely a way to spin what he said.
> 
> It's what you and TderpM are busy trying to do.
> 
> Not convincingly.  But spin just the same.
> 
> If voter fraud could get the President re-elected, then eradicating voter fraud might get his opponent elected.
> 
> Good.
> 
> Why are you insistent on making voter fraud easy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you are dizzy. It's the only explanation for the mouth full o'shit you just expelled as though it were logic.
Click to expand...



Wrong again, Bloop.

What I posted is what makes sense, and that explains why it sails over your head and confuses the living hell out of you!  

That you are embracing the imbecility of TderpM is sad.

But again:  if the voter ID law is passed as a reaction to voter fraud, then the statement that it will get Romney elected is nothing more than an expression of concern that enough voter fraud would *otherwise* enable the Dims to steal the election for the incumbent.

All of your efforts to portray it in any other light only make your spin that much less honest or persuasive.

Holy shit.  You are CHANNELING TderpM, now!


----------



## gallantwarrior

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> One must pay to get a copy of their birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, for the reading impaired; already posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> PennDOT Driver and Vehicle Services - Personalized (Vanity) License Plate Availability
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good gawd you folks are dense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that a substantial number of eligible voters in Pennsylvania weren't born in Pennsylvania?  Did you know that if you aren't born in Pennsylvania, you can't get your birth certificate from Pennsylvania? Does that blow your mind, or what?
Click to expand...


Maybe they should follow their leader's example and buy one from Hawaii.  Worked for him, after all.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Liability said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Turzai fucked up in a spectacular fashion, and I thank him for it. I'm really sorry? But there is no way to spin your way past what he said.
> 
> Okay, I'm not actually sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely a way to spin what he said.
> 
> It's what you and TderpM are busy trying to do.
> 
> Not convincingly.  But spin just the same.
> 
> If voter fraud could get the President re-elected, then eradicating voter fraud might get his opponent elected.
> 
> Good.
> 
> Why are you insistent on making voter fraud easy?
Click to expand...


Because they obviously want obama re-elected, by _any_ means to reach the desired end.  Legality be damned, morality and ethics have been kicked under their bus long ago.


----------



## Papageorgio

BDBoop said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what do YOU think about Mike Turzai's unfortunate honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are complaining about someone being honest? *I'm more worried about the dishonesty of the two parties. Like the real reasons the Democratic Party doesn't want to stop illegal immigrants from voting, why do Democrats don't mind voter fraud.
> I also find it very tough to believe that the Pennsylvania lead of 8 points evaporates if people without ID vote. But, hyperbole is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not at all. It's disgusting that that is their agenda.
Click to expand...


Do you find the Democratic Party's agenda any less disgusting? They are all for illegal immigrants voting, they know who the votes will favor. 
You know what is sad, the Democratic Party, isn't even honest enough to admit it.


----------



## Oddball

Papageorgio said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You are complaining about someone being honest? *I'm more worried about the dishonesty of the two parties. Like the real reasons the Democratic Party doesn't want to stop illegal immigrants from voting, why do Democrats don't mind voter fraud.
> I also find it very tough to believe that the Pennsylvania lead of 8 points evaporates if people without ID vote. But, hyperbole is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all. It's disgusting that that is their agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you find the Democratic Party's agenda any less disgusting? They are all for illegal immigrants voting, they know who the votes will favor.
> You know what is sad, the Democratic Party, isn't even honest enough to admit it.
Click to expand...

Well, at least they're honest enough to admit that they want the cheap, stupid and lazy to vote...It's a start...


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Zoom-boing said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole "but voter ID will disenfranchise the poor" meme is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> The Photo ID Myth | RedState
> 
> 
> Voter ID is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is that you need valid photo identification to establish your identity in order to qualify for government programs as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny I didn't know you have to qualify for a government program to be allowed to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your dense is immense.
> 
> Here you leftist are crying 'the poor won't be able to vote! the old won't be able to vote! they don't have a drivers license'.  Perhaps they don't have a DL.  And?  What they do have is valid photo ID if they are utilizing government programs ... which the poor and the elderly utilize.
Click to expand...


Not all the poor and elderly utilize government programs. Nor does utilization of  many government program require one to keep a photo ID available at all times. 




> According to your pov, the poor, elderly Dems are too stupid to present the valid ID they already possess.


No, that's according to your pov of my pov, I never said any such thing.


----------



## Zoom-boing

gallantwarrior said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, for the reading impaired; already posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good gawd you folks are dense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that a substantial number of eligible voters in Pennsylvania weren't born in Pennsylvania?  Did you know that if you aren't born in Pennsylvania, you can't get your birth certificate from Pennsylvania? Does that blow your mind, or what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they should follow their leader's example and buy one from Hawaii.  Worked for him, after all.
Click to expand...


Ooopoo is making the assumption (as is the writer of the article in the OP) that just because xxx number of registered voters don't posses a DL that means they don't posses another form of valid photo ID or the necessary paperwork to get a valid photo ID.

The poor and elderly are the ones who receive government services (foodstamps, welfare, etc).  In order to receive these services they had to have provided proper proof of who they are ... which means SS and BC certificates.


----------



## Zoom-boing

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I didn't know you have to qualify for a government program to be allowed to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your dense is immense.
> 
> Here you leftist are crying 'the poor won't be able to vote! the old won't be able to vote! they don't have a drivers license'.  Perhaps they don't have a DL.  And?  What they do have is valid photo ID if they are utilizing government programs ... which the poor and the elderly utilize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all the poor and elderly utilize government programs. Nor does utilization of  many government program require one to keep a photo ID available at all times.
> 
> See my post to Gallant Warrior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your pov, the poor, elderly Dems are too stupid to present the valid ID they already possess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's according to your pov of my pov, I never said any such thing.
Click to expand...


No, you never said any such thing.  You implied it by not answering my questions about it in an earlier post.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Zoom-boing said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it ever occur to you that a substantial number of eligible voters in Pennsylvania weren't born in Pennsylvania?  Did you know that if you aren't born in Pennsylvania, you can't get your birth certificate from Pennsylvania? Does that blow your mind, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should follow their leader's example and buy one from Hawaii.  Worked for him, after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooopoo is making the assumption (as is the writer of the article in the OP) that just because xxx number of registered voters don't posses a DL that means they don't posses another form of valid photo ID or the necessary paperwork to get a valid photo ID.
> 
> The poor and elderly are the ones who receive government services (foodstamps, welfare, etc).  In order to receive these services they had to have provided proper proof of who they are ... which means SS and BC certificates.
Click to expand...



So all the elderly are on foodstamps and welfare? Good to see you've got respect for our elders. All of the poor are, as well, I take it.


Did you know that social security cards and birth certificates are not forms of photo ID?


----------



## Zoom-boing

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should follow their leader's example and buy one from Hawaii.  Worked for him, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooopoo is making the assumption (as is the writer of the article in the OP) that just because xxx number of registered voters don't posses a DL that means they don't posses another form of valid photo ID or the necessary paperwork to get a valid photo ID.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So all the elderly are on foodstamps and welfare? Good to see you've got respect for our elders. All of the poor are, as well, I take it.
> 
> 
> Did you know that social security cards and birth certificates are not forms of photo ID?
Click to expand...



omg your retard is growing.

Leftists are claiming that the poor and elderly will be disenfranchised by a voter ID law (read the article) and that this group tends to vote Dem, therefore it will give Romney an edge.  Many poor and elderly _are_ on some type of government assistance.  You disagree with that?  

I didn't say SS and BC were forms of _photo_ ID.  READ:  The poor and elderly are the ones who receive government services (foodstamps, welfare, etc).  In order to receive these services* they had to have provided proper proof of who they are ... which means SS and BC certificates.
*

Anyone who wants to get a valid photo ID to vote more than likely already has the proper forms needed to acquire said ID.  The argument that they don't is being based on the article in the OP ... which claims that xxx number of registered voters _don't posses a DL_.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Zoom-boing said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooopoo is making the assumption (as is the writer of the article in the OP) that just because xxx number of registered voters don't posses a DL that means they don't posses another form of valid photo ID or the necessary paperwork to get a valid photo ID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all the elderly are on foodstamps and welfare? Good to see you've got respect for our elders. All of the poor are, as well, I take it.
> 
> 
> Did you know that social security cards and birth certificates are not forms of photo ID?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> omg your retard is growing.
> 
> Leftists are claiming that the poor and elderly will be disenfranchised by a voter ID law (read the article) and that this group tends to vote Dem, therefore it will give Romney an edge.  Many poor and elderly _are_ on some type of government assistance.  You disagree with that?
> 
> I didn't say SS and BC were forms of _photo_ ID.  READ:  The poor and elderly are the ones who receive government services (foodstamps, welfare, etc).  In order to receive these services* they had to have provided proper proof of who they are ... which means SS and BC certificates.
> *
Click to expand...


Ahh - so since "many poor and elderly" are on government assistance, the poor and elderly that aren't on government assistance can just borrow the ID's of their poor and elderly friends that are -  is that what you're suggesting?



> Anyone who wants to get a valid photo ID to vote more than likely already has the proper forms needed to acquire said ID.



More than likely! LOL! So we're shooting for at least 50% of the electorate having the proper documentation to vote. Very high standards! I can guess which 50% you'd prefer to have the proper documents, too:





> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.



*What does Turzai MEAN by this comment?

*


----------



## gallantwarrior

Papageorgio said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You are complaining about someone being honest? *I'm more worried about the dishonesty of the two parties. Like the real reasons the Democratic Party doesn't want to stop illegal immigrants from voting, why do Democrats don't mind voter fraud.
> I also find it very tough to believe that the Pennsylvania lead of 8 points evaporates if people without ID vote. But, hyperbole is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all. It's disgusting that that is their agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you find the Democratic Party's agenda any less disgusting? They are all for illegal immigrants voting, they know who the votes will favor.
> You know what is sad, the Democratic Party, isn't even honest enough to admit it.
Click to expand...


It's particularly disgusting that they not only want the votes of illegals, they are actively and opening pandering to that particular "constituency", even to the point of declaring that white, middle-class voters just don't matter to them.


----------



## Two Thumbs

OohPooPahDoo said:


> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What does Turzai MEAN by this comment?
> 
> *
Click to expand...


Dems were recently convicted of voter fraud and now he's certain that since no fraud can be done, Mitt will win.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Two Thumbs said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What does Turzai MEAN by this comment?
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dems were recently convicted of voter fraud and now he's certain that since no fraud can be done, Mitt will win.
Click to expand...


So he's saying that if Obama were to win PA, it would only happen because of voter fraud in PA? How many PA Dems were recently convicted of voter fraud? Is there a number there or just some vague notion on FOX News?


----------



## Truthmatters

please produce the claims of voter fraud you are sighting


----------



## Truthmatters

you have NO proof of your claims of illegals voting.


lies are not going to win you any election


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

gallantwarrior said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not at all. It's disgusting that that is their agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find the Democratic Party's agenda any less disgusting? They are all for illegal immigrants voting, they know who the votes will favor.
> You know what is sad, the Democratic Party, isn't even honest enough to admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's particularly disgusting that they not only want the votes of illegals, they are actively and opening pandering to that particular "constituency", even to the point of declaring that white, middle-class voters just don't matter to them.
Click to expand...


Is that why Republicans won't extend Bush tax cuts to the middle class unless the wealthy get them, too? Because the midde class matters most to them?


----------



## syrenn

Truthmatters said:


> you have NO proof of your claims of illegals voting.
> 
> 
> lies are not going to win you any election




Liar. 

you have NO proof that they are not....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Truthmatters said:


> please produce the claims of voter fraud you are sighting



In PA it's probably as high as 750,000 votes


----------



## Truthmatters

Just like fast and furious your lies are going to be outed and you will look even worse than you started out looking.



You cheated too hard and now you are going to get tagged by the courts and its going to be reported on.

That means the decades long court record of the republican partys cheating will be in the news.


Thanks guys but I still would have prefered you put the knife down instead of stabbing your own party to death.


----------



## Truthmatters

there is no proof of illegals voting in any numbers high enough to effect an election.


its now in the news thanks to your partys insistance on cheating the American people out of their votes


----------



## syrenn

Truthmatters said:


> there is no proof of illegals voting in any numbers high enough to effect an election.
> 
> 
> its now in the news thanks to your partys insistance on cheating the American people out of their votes




Good to see that you admit that illegals DO vote liesmatters... that's a start. 


You have no proof that they DONT vote in numbers enough to effect an election.


----------



## Truthmatters

bring your evidence so we can examine its validity


----------



## Truthmatters

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/12/washington/12fraud.html?_r=1


this study proves illegals voting is not a problem.

It was done under a republican admin.


its your own guys and they could not find anything worth fretting about


----------



## syrenn

Truthmatters said:


> bring your evidence so we can examine its validity




Bring yours ....see how that works? 


Voter ID will end all fraud... why are you so worried about it?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

syrenn said:


> Voter ID will end all fraud... why are you so worried about it? [/COLOR]



Yeah cuz no one has ever been able to make a fake ID.

My lord you are stupid.


----------



## Truthmatters

see you have nothing.

all you have is partisan blather


----------



## syrenn

OohPooPahDoo said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voter ID will end all fraud... why are you so worried about it? [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cuz no one has ever been able to make a fake ID.
> 
> My lord you are stupid.
Click to expand...



Got to love illegals and fake ID.


----------



## syrenn

Truthmatters said:


> see you have nothing.
> 
> all you have is partisan blather





 



get to stabbing yourself liesmatters.


----------



## Oddball

OohPooPahDoo said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voter ID will end all fraud... why are you so worried about it? [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cuz no one has ever been able to make a fake ID.
> 
> My lord you are stupid.
Click to expand...

Then make the fraudsters go to the bother it takes to obtain a fake ID...They even cost more than legit ones.


----------



## gallantwarrior

OohPooPahDoo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find the Democratic Party's agenda any less disgusting? They are all for illegal immigrants voting, they know who the votes will favor.
> You know what is sad, the Democratic Party, isn't even honest enough to admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's particularly disgusting that they not only want the votes of illegals, they are actively and opening pandering to that particular "constituency", even to the point of declaring that white, middle-class voters just don't matter to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Republicans won't extend Bush tax cuts to the middle class unless the wealthy get them, too? Because the midde class matters most to them?
Click to expand...


That's about as far off-topic as you can get without inhabiting another planet.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Oddball said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voter ID will end all fraud... why are you so worried about it? [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cuz no one has ever been able to make a fake ID.
> 
> My lord you are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then make the fraudsters go to the bother it takes to obtain a fake ID...They even cost more than legit ones.
Click to expand...


Why would cost matter to the fraudsters?


----------



## Truthmatters

see viewers?

the right has NOTHING but partisan lies.


they refuse the studies they did themselves because it doesnt fit their partisan blather.



there is NO facts they wont deny.


there is no lie they would not embrace.



that is what happens when you have to cheat to win elections.


Your ideas get worse and worse and worse until they become indefenseable.


the death of the republican party is right arround the corner unless the adults rip the party back from these suicidal fucks


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

gallantwarrior said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's particularly disgusting that they not only want the votes of illegals, they are actively and opening pandering to that particular "constituency", even to the point of declaring that white, middle-class voters just don't matter to them.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Is that why Republicans won't extend Bush tax cuts to the middle class unless the wealthy get them, too? Because the midde class matters most to them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about as far off-topic as you can get without inhabiting another planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Directly addressing your comment
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

OohPooPahDoo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find the Democratic Party's agenda any less disgusting? They are all for illegal immigrants voting, they know who the votes will favor.
> You know what is sad, the Democratic Party, isn't even honest enough to admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's particularly disgusting that they not only want the votes of illegals, they are actively and opening pandering to that particular "constituency", even to the point of declaring that white, middle-class voters just don't matter to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Republicans won't extend Bush tax cuts to the middle class unless the wealthy get them, too? Because the midde class matters most to them?
Click to expand...


Interesting, you don't defend the Democrats, you start to accuse Republicans.

Are these the same Democrats that haven't repealed the Bush tax cuts?


----------



## Papageorgio

gallantwarrior said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's particularly disgusting that they not only want the votes of illegals, they are actively and opening pandering to that particular "constituency", even to the point of declaring that white, middle-class voters just don't matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Republicans won't extend Bush tax cuts to the middle class unless the wealthy get them, too? Because the midde class matters most to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's about as far off-topic as you can get without inhabiting another planet.
Click to expand...


When you can't defend, divert.


----------



## Oddball

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cuz no one has ever been able to make a fake ID.
> 
> My lord you are stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Then make the fraudsters go to the bother it takes to obtain a fake ID...They even cost more than legit ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would cost matter to the fraudsters?
Click to expand...

Why do you care?....They're crooks.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> see viewers?
> 
> the right has NOTHING but partisan lies.
> 
> 
> they refuse the studies they did themselves because it doesnt fit their partisan blather.
> 
> 
> 
> there is NO facts they wont deny.
> 
> 
> there is no lie they would not embrace.
> 
> 
> 
> that is what happens when you have to cheat to win elections.
> 
> 
> Your ideas get worse and worse and worse until they become indefenseable.
> 
> 
> the *death* of the republican party is right arround the corner unless the adults *rip the party back* from these *suicidal *fucks



Keep it up with the violent rhetoric TM. It amuses me to see it coming from someone in the Party Of Civility In Public Discourse.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Oddball said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then make the fraudsters go to the bother it takes to obtain a fake ID...They even cost more than legit ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would cost matter to the fraudsters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you care?....They're crooks.
Click to expand...

You're the one who brought the cost issue up.


You are a genuinely stupid person.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Papageorgio said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's particularly disgusting that they not only want the votes of illegals, they are actively and opening pandering to that particular "constituency", even to the point of declaring that white, middle-class voters just don't matter to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Republicans won't extend Bush tax cuts to the middle class unless the wealthy get them, too? Because the midde class matters most to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, you don't defend the Democrats, you start to accuse Republicans.
> 
> Are these the same Democrats that haven't repealed the Bush tax cuts?
Click to expand...



Its pretty simple. The Democrats were willing to make concessions to preserve the tax cut for the middle class. The Republicans were not.


Its funny how you can't remember recent history.


----------



## Papageorgio

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Republicans won't extend Bush tax cuts to the middle class unless the wealthy get them, too? Because the midde class matters most to them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, you don't defend the Democrats, you start to accuse Republicans.
> 
> Are these the same Democrats that haven't repealed the Bush tax cuts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty simple. The Democrats were willing to make concessions to preserve the tax cut for the middle class. The Republicans were not.
> 
> 
> Its funny how you can't remember recent history.
Click to expand...


In 2009, Democrats didn't have to compromise, they had the Presidency and the Congress, what compromise? Excuses work well, but in the end, it is just an excuse.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Papageorgio said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, you don't defend the Democrats, you start to accuse Republicans.
> 
> Are these the same Democrats that haven't repealed the Bush tax cuts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty simple. The Democrats were willing to make concessions to preserve the tax cut for the middle class. The Republicans were not.
> 
> 
> Its funny how you can't remember recent history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 2009, Democrats didn't have to compromise, they had the Presidency and the Congress, what compromise? Excuses work well, but in the end, it is just an excuse.
Click to expand...



The fact that you think the majority doesn't need to concern itself with the wants and needs of the minority is surely telling of your political ideology.


----------



## Papageorgio

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty simple. The Democrats were willing to make concessions to preserve the tax cut for the middle class. The Republicans were not.
> 
> 
> Its funny how you can't remember recent history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2009, Democrats didn't have to compromise, they had the Presidency and the Congress, what compromise? Excuses work well, but in the end, it is just an excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you think the majority doesn't need to concern itself with the wants and needs of the minority is surely telling of your political ideology.
Click to expand...


And it didn't seem to concern you when they crammed health care down our throat, what is telling is you partisan BS.

It was a promise Obama made, the mere fact you can't defend it, is telling. According to liberals, the tax cuts were a huge issue and a big problem going into 2009, it would be a big benefit to all Americans, and yet they backed off. Didn't fulfill one of the big promises, sort of like Gitmo. Like I said after he got elected, he was all talk.


----------



## Oddball

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would cost matter to the fraudsters?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you care?....They're crooks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who brought the cost issue up.
> 
> 
> You are a genuinely stupid person.
Click to expand...

Calling me stupid doesn't 'splain why you care why it costs fraudsters more to perpetrate fraud.

Criminal activity is generally more expensive than legit activity...If they won't pay the freight to cheat, that's a good thing.

OTOH, getting a legit ID is pretty damned cheap.


----------



## Truthmatters

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> see viewers?
> 
> the right has NOTHING but partisan lies.
> 
> 
> they refuse the studies they did themselves because it doesnt fit their partisan blather.
> 
> 
> 
> there is NO facts they wont deny.
> 
> 
> there is no lie they would not embrace.
> 
> 
> 
> that is what happens when you have to cheat to win elections.
> 
> 
> Your ideas get worse and worse and worse until they become indefenseable.
> 
> 
> the *death* of the republican party is right arround the corner unless the adults *rip the party back* from these *suicidal *fucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up with the violent rhetoric TM. It amuses me to see it coming from someone in the Party Of Civility In Public Discourse.
Click to expand...


death is a reality not violence


your party is suicidal and the non stop groveling at the feet of tea party low information voters is killing your party.

you just done understand that that is NOT violent talk.


vioilent talk is things like saying "first amendmant solutions"  to not winning elections.

asking some one not to kill themselves is not violence


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/12/washington/12fraud.html?_r=1
> 
> 
> this study proves illegals voting is not a problem.
> 
> It was done under a republican admin.
> 
> 
> its your own guys and they could not find anything worth fretting about



why do you people insist on refusing cold hard evidence ?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Oddball said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cuz no one has ever been able to make a fake ID.
> 
> My lord you are stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Then make the fraudsters go to the bother it takes to obtain a fake ID...They even cost more than legit ones.
Click to expand...




Psst. You're still the one who brought up the cost issue first.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> see viewers?
> 
> the right has NOTHING but partisan lies.
> 
> 
> they refuse the studies they did themselves because it doesnt fit their partisan blather.
> 
> 
> 
> there is NO facts they wont deny.
> 
> 
> there is no lie they would not embrace.
> 
> 
> 
> that is what happens when you have to cheat to win elections.
> 
> 
> Your ideas get worse and worse and worse until they become indefenseable.
> 
> 
> the *death* of the republican party is right arround the corner unless the adults *rip the party back* from these *suicidal *fucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up with the violent rhetoric TM. It amuses me to see it coming from someone in the Party Of Civility In Public Discourse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *death* is a reality not violence
> 
> 
> your party is suicidal and the non stop groveling at the feet of tea party low information voters is *killing* your party.
> 
> you just done understand that that is NOT violent talk.
> 
> 
> vioilent talk is things like saying "first amendmant solutions"  to not winning elections.
> 
> asking some one not to *kill themselves* is not violence
Click to expand...


More violent rhetoric.


----------



## The Infidel

Truthmatters said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> see viewers?
> 
> the right has NOTHING but partisan lies.
> 
> 
> they refuse the studies they did themselves because it doesnt fit their partisan blather.
> 
> 
> 
> there is NO facts they wont deny.
> 
> 
> there is no lie they would not embrace.
> 
> 
> 
> that is what happens when you have to cheat to win elections.
> 
> 
> Your ideas get worse and worse and worse until they become indefenseable.
> 
> 
> the *death* of the republican party is right arround the corner unless the adults *rip the party back* from these *suicidal *fucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up with the violent rhetoric TM. It amuses me to see it coming from someone in the Party Of Civility In Public Discourse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> death is a reality not violence
> 
> 
> your party is suicidal and the non stop groveling at the feet of tea party low information voters is killing your party.
> 
> you just done understand that that is NOT violent talk.
> 
> 
> vioilent talk is things like saying "first amendmant solutions"  to not winning elections.
> 
> asking some one not to kill themselves is not violence
Click to expand...


If.... and I repeat, IF the Repubix were "actually" committing figurative suicide, you would be smart to stand back and watch it happen.







Its really kind of fun to watch you guys unravel like this...


----------



## Truthmatters

Violent - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary



vi·o·lent
 adj \-l&#601;nt\







Definition of VIOLENT



1

: marked by extreme force or sudden intense activity <a violent attack> 


2

 a: notably furious or vehement <a violent denunciation> b: extreme, intense <violent pain> <violent colors> 


3

: caused by force : not natural <a violent death> 


4

 a: emotionally agitated to the point of loss of self-control <became violent after an insult> b: prone to commit acts of violence <violent prison inmates> 

&#8212; vi·o·lent·lyadverb


----------



## Truthmatters

warning someone that what they are doing will result in their death is NOT violence.


are you so fucked in the head you cant understand the meaning of words anymore?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

The words "kill" and "killing" are not violent now?

Who knew??


----------



## Samson

Truthmatters said:


> warning someone that what they are doing will result in their death is NOT violence.
> 
> 
> are you so fucked in the head you cant understand the meaning of words anymore?



So, now I can warn you that your posts may be leathally stupid without breaking USMB TOS?


----------



## Truthmatters

when you seek to disenfranchise voters and they find out what you did and then find out you have been doing this for years and the media refuses to report the facts you will not have many supporters left.


pretend what you want.


this will kill your party


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> see viewers?
> 
> the right has NOTHING but partisan lies.
> 
> 
> they refuse the studies they did themselves because it doesnt fit their partisan blather.
> 
> 
> 
> there is NO facts they wont deny.
> 
> 
> there is no lie they would not embrace.
> 
> 
> 
> that is what happens when you have to cheat to win elections.
> 
> 
> Your ideas get worse and worse and worse until they become indefenseable.
> 
> 
> the *death* of the republican party is right arround the corner unless the adults *rip the party back* from these *suicidal *fucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up with the violent rhetoric TM. It amuses me to see it coming from someone in the Party Of Civility In Public Discourse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> death is a reality not violence
> 
> 
> your party is suicidal and the non stop groveling at the feet of tea party low information voters is killing your party.
> 
> you just done understand that that is NOT violent talk.
> 
> *
> vioilent talk is things like saying "first amendmant solutions"  to not winning elections.*
> 
> asking some one not to kill themselves is not violence
Click to expand...




Freedom of speech, religion, and the press is now violent speech according to TM.


----------



## Truthmatters

its you doing the killing not me.

I have been wraning you guys for years that you were killing your party.


thwat has nothing to do with violence no matter how insane you are


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Papageorgio said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2009, Democrats didn't have to compromise, they had the Presidency and the Congress, what compromise? Excuses work well, but in the end, it is just an excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you think the majority doesn't need to concern itself with the wants and needs of the minority is surely telling of your political ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it didn't seem to concern you when they crammed health care down our throat, what is telling is you partisan BS.
Click to expand...


Boy you're just not satisfied either way, are you?


----------



## Truthmatters

putting gun sites on peoples heads and talking about second amendment solutions to not winning elections is what gets people murdered.

we saw it happen already


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> its you doing the killing not me.
> 
> I have been wraning you guys for years that you were killing your party.
> 
> 
> thwat has nothing to do with violence no matter how insane you are





> I have been wraning you guys



"Wraning" sounds like something violent to me.



> thwat has nothing to do with violence



You misspelled twat.


----------



## Oddball

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cuz no one has ever been able to make a fake ID.
> 
> My lord you are stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Then make the fraudsters go to the bother it takes to obtain a fake ID...They even cost more than legit ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psst. You're still the one who brought up the cost issue first.
Click to expand...

And you're the wanker mewling about how ghastly the costs and red tape cutting of obtaining a legit ID are....Which are vastly lower than getting a fake one.

Grow the hell up....You're starting to make poopsplatters look calm and rational.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> putting gun sites on peoples heads and talking about second amendment solutions to not winning elections is what gets people murdered.
> 
> we saw it happen already



Please post the picture of gunsights on Gabby Gifford's head.

We'll wait.


----------



## Truthmatters

why do you deny the exsistance of the Bush study?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Truthmatters said:


> putting gun sites on peoples heads and talking about second amendment solutions to not winning elections is what gets people murdered.
> 
> we saw it happen already




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epdJWNA65oY]Harry Mitchell's First TV Spot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> why do you deny the exsistance of the Bush study?



I've studied quite a lot of bush over the years, and have come to find out that I enjoy it immensely.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Papageorgio said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 2009, Democrats didn't have to compromise, they had the Presidency and the Congress, what compromise? Excuses work well, but in the end, it is just an excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you think the majority doesn't need to concern itself with the wants and needs of the minority is surely telling of your political ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it didn't seem to concern you when they crammed health care down our throat, what is telling is you partisan BS.
> 
> It was a promise Obama made, the mere fact you can't defend it, is telling. According to liberals, the tax cuts were a huge issue and a big problem going into 2009, it would be a big benefit to all Americans, and yet they backed off. Didn't fulfill one of the big promises, sort of like Gitmo. Like I said after he got elected, he was all talk.
Click to expand...



Why do you think Obama gets to dictate all of the votes for all of the Democrats in Congress? You think just because Republicans act in mindless lock-step the Dems have to as well?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Oddball said:


> And you're the wanker mewling about how ghastly the costs and red tape cutting of obtaining a legit ID are....Which are vastly lower than getting a fake one.



There's red tape to getting a fake ID? Really?
*
Why would it matter that the cost of getting a fake ID is higher than the cost of getting a real one?*


----------



## Oddball

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're the wanker mewling about how ghastly the costs and red tape cutting of obtaining a legit ID are....Which are vastly lower than getting a fake one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's red tape to getting a fake ID? Really?
> *
> Why would it matter that the cost of getting a fake ID is higher than the cost of getting a real one?*
Click to expand...

What...You think that there's a crook selling fake ID on every street corner?

Doesn't matter...Your arguments against producing ID to vote are so baseless and weak that you have to go around picking flecks of pepper out of piles of shit to try and change the subject....Amusing, really...


----------



## Samson

Truthmatters said:


> putting gun sites on peoples heads and talking about second amendment solutions to not winning elections is what gets people murdered.
> 
> we saw it happen already


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Oddball said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're the wanker mewling about how ghastly the costs and red tape cutting of obtaining a legit ID are....Which are vastly lower than getting a fake one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's red tape to getting a fake ID? Really?
> *
> Why would it matter that the cost of getting a fake ID is higher than the cost of getting a real one?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What...You think that there's a crook selling fake ID on every street corner?
Click to expand...


There has to be a fake ID salesmen on every corner to get a fake ID? Sorry, but are you suggesting that voters should have to have a photo ID for every corner in existence?


----------



## Papageorgio

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you think the majority doesn't need to concern itself with the wants and needs of the minority is surely telling of your political ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it didn't seem to concern you when they crammed health care down our throat, what is telling is you partisan BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy you're just not satisfied either way, are you?
Click to expand...


I'm just pointing out your hypocrisy, you had the votes to end the Bush tax cuts and you manipulated procedure to get the health care. Yet, Obama did not finish up and end the Bush tax cuts, yet, the Democrats did not end the tax cuts. Obama did not go through with his promise. 

Please spare me all your majority, minority bullshit, you are a hypocrite.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

Papageorgio said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it didn't seem to concern you when they crammed health care down our throat, what is telling is you partisan BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy you're just not satisfied either way, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out your hypocrisy, you had the votes to end the Bush tax cuts
Click to expand...

No I didn't. 
And neither did Obama.


----------



## Papageorgio

So Democrats don't care if illegal aliens vote, they don't care if there is voter fraud, is this the message of the left?


----------



## Papageorgio

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy you're just not satisfied either way, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just pointing out your hypocrisy, you had the votes to end the Bush tax cuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't.
> And neither did Obama.
Click to expand...


The Democrats had filibuster proof Congress and in 2009 the Democrats if they had cared about the people like they claimed, did not go through with ending the Bush tax cuts, not sure why the Dems didn't care about the middle class but they didn't. 

I think anyone with any reasoning ability will see Obama lied and you are a hypocrite and resort to distorting my comments, so you can give a half assed answer.

Have a great afternoon.


----------



## Oddball

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's red tape to getting a fake ID? Really?
> *
> Why would it matter that the cost of getting a fake ID is higher than the cost of getting a real one?*
> 
> 
> 
> What...You think that there's a crook selling fake ID on every street corner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has to be a fake ID salesmen on every corner to get a fake ID? Sorry, but are you suggesting that voters should have to have a photo ID for every corner in existence?
Click to expand...

I'm saying that your truly idiotic inference about people going to the bother and expense of obtaining a fake ID merely to vote is...well.... truly idiotic.

Glad I could clear that up for ya, Dudley.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oddball said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> What...You think that there's a crook selling fake ID on every street corner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be a fake ID salesmen on every corner to get a fake ID? Sorry, but are you suggesting that voters should have to have a photo ID for every corner in existence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that your truly idiotic inference about people going to the bother and expense of obtaining a fake ID merely to vote is...well.... truly idiotic.
> 
> Glad I could clear that up for ya, Dudley.
Click to expand...


Well, if Democrats are disparate enough, they certainly are idiotic enough...


----------



## theHawk

BDBoop said:


> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Pennsylvania's new voter ID law, various other forms of photo identification will be accepted at voting places in November, including U.S. passports, student identification cards with expiration dates, current military identification, and ID cards issued to government employees.
> 
> But for most voters, the Pennsylvania driver's license is the standard photo ID. The disclosure that 9 percent of the state's registered voters don't have one - or an alternative, nondriver PennDot photo ID - provides a clearer picture of the hurdle set up by the state's new voter ID requirement.
> 
> Republican lawmakers pushed the bill through the legislature in March and it was signed into law by Gov. Corbett, over protests from Democrats that the measure would disenfranchise thousands of voters, disproportionately affecting those without driver's licenses - the poor, the elderly, and the young.
> 
> House Republican leader Mike Turzai acknowledged the law's political implications at a Republican State Committee meeting last month.
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> The law still faces a legal challenge as a possible violation of the state constitution. Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson scheduled a July 25 hearing and his decision is likely to reach the state Supreme Court before November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the link, sorry.
> 
> Voter ID law may affect more Pennsylvanians than previously estimated - Philly.com
Click to expand...


How does anyone function in today's society without an ID card of somekind?

These people couldn't even cash a check, don't think they are going to give a damn about voting.


----------



## gallantwarrior

theHawk said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Pennsylvania's new voter ID law, various other forms of photo identification will be accepted at voting places in November, including U.S. passports, student identification cards with expiration dates, current military identification, and ID cards issued to government employees.
> 
> But for most voters, the Pennsylvania driver's license is the standard photo ID. The disclosure that 9 percent of the state's registered voters don't have one - or an alternative, nondriver PennDot photo ID - provides a clearer picture of the hurdle set up by the state's new voter ID requirement.
> 
> Republican lawmakers pushed the bill through the legislature in March and it was signed into law by Gov. Corbett, over protests from Democrats that the measure would disenfranchise thousands of voters, disproportionately affecting those without driver's licenses - the poor, the elderly, and the young.
> 
> House Republican leader Mike Turzai acknowledged the law's political implications at a Republican State Committee meeting last month.
> 
> "Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> The law still faces a legal challenge as a possible violation of the state constitution. Commonwealth Court Judge Robert Simpson scheduled a July 25 hearing and his decision is likely to reach the state Supreme Court before November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot the link, sorry.
> 
> Voter ID law may affect more Pennsylvanians than previously estimated - Philly.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does anyone function in today's society without an ID card of somekind?
> 
> These people couldn't even cash a check, don't think they are going to give a damn about voting.
Click to expand...


Supposing you have no money of your own, you don't need an ID to spend it, huh?


----------



## MuadDib

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's red tape to getting a fake ID? Really?
> *
> Why would it matter that the cost of getting a fake ID is higher than the cost of getting a real one?*
> 
> 
> 
> What...You think that there's a crook selling fake ID on every street corner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has to be a fake ID salesmen on every corner to get a fake ID? Sorry, but are you suggesting that voters should have to have a photo ID for every corner in existence?
Click to expand...


They're around.

Morristown police arrest four after raiding alleged fake document mill » Knoxville News Sentinel

ICE Raid Report: Police bust South Jersey-based fake ID ring for illegal immigrants (Courier-Post)

7 Arrested in Fake ID Raid at 2 Arizona Restaurants | Fox News


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Againsheila

BDBoop said:


>



Baloney...I'm not a republican and I'm in favor of voter ID.  If you can't get elected with legal votes, you shouldn't be elected.  And everyone can get an ID.  As I said, I work with the homeless and even they can get ID, yeah they have to jump through hoops, but they still get it.  If you aren't willing to do what it takes to get your id so you can vote, you don't deserve to have a vote.


----------



## peach174

You know that the Dem's are just throwing out these numbers with no real proof.
In the Texas court trial going on right now,these numbers are coming out as false.
People are testifying that they were listed as voters who had no I.D. and they brought out their Divers License and proved that they do have I.D.'s.


----------



## candycorn

OohPooPahDoo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, especially when a few hundred thousand Democrats are denied the vote as a supposed "unintended" consequence.
> *
> How many fraudulent votes were cast in 2008 that would have been prevented by photo ID requirements?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares.
> 
> One is too many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only way to prevent even one fraudulent vote from being cast is to make voting illegal.
Click to expand...

The costs of doing business argument is half-baked when it gets cooked at all.  




OohPooPahDoo said:


> That's why the Republican party stands to benefit so much by making voting more difficult for millions.


Well, to put it bluntly; tough.  If those who register to vote, provide valid ID and show up at the proper time and place to cast their ballot vote in higher numbers for Republicans, thats just the way it goes.  

Would you feel good about a bunch of Canadians bussing themselves to Seattle to vote for Maria Cantwell or would you prefer to see her keep her Senate seat on her own?  




OohPooPahDoo said:


> _Not all voter fraud is done with devious intent.  If I had to ask off the top of my head, I couldn't tell you where my voting location is.  Sometimes people just drive up on election day and try to vote in an election that they are not eligible--just by geography or a mistake.  _
> LOL! There's an easy way to prevent that. Its called giving the poll workers a list of voters in the precinct. I actually did exactly what you describe once, went to the wrong precinct by accident. The poll workers were all too happy to tell me which one I needed to go to.



How did they know it was you?  Oh...theres a list.  So if you have a list, and you say you're John Doe, you shouldn't have to prove you're John Doe?  Is THAT how thin your argument is?  




OohPooPahDoo said:


> _Anyway, if one party or the other wanted to perhaps "plant" someone or affect the election of another parties' officials, they could if there was no identifications asked for or required.  _
> 
> If you want to steal an election, there are far better ways to go about it than convincing a bunch of people to lie about their identity to make multiple votes and risk prison time. You could stuff a ballot box. Or, for example, you could pass laws to make it more difficult for your political opposition to vote. For example, if you knew that folks without photo ID's tend to vote Democrat, you might pass a photo ID law to cut down on the Democrat votes.



Again, that may be an inconvenient truth for democrats but it's a truth none the less.  If you can't qualify to vote by mustering up an acceptable identification....yes....you have disqualified yourself.  If you were going to vote for Obama, Romney or Lyndon LaRouche, if you're too incompetent to qualify yourself, you have disqualified yourself.  I'm all for low hurdles but you guys are taking it to the extreme by cosigning this nonsense.


----------



## Againsheila

candycorn said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares.
> 
> One is too many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to prevent even one fraudulent vote from being cast is to make voting illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The costs of doing business argument is half-baked when it gets cooked at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to put it bluntly; tough.  If those who register to vote, provide valid ID and show up at the proper time and place to cast their ballot vote in higher numbers for Republicans, thats just the way it goes.
> 
> Would you feel good about a bunch of Canadians bussing themselves to Seattle to vote for Maria Cantwell or would you prefer to see her keep her Senate seat on her own?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Not all voter fraud is done with devious intent.  If I had to ask off the top of my head, I couldn't tell you where my voting location is.  Sometimes people just drive up on election day and try to vote in an election that they are not eligible--just by geography or a mistake.  _
> LOL! There's an easy way to prevent that. Its called giving the poll workers a list of voters in the precinct. I actually did exactly what you describe once, went to the wrong precinct by accident. The poll workers were all too happy to tell me which one I needed to go to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How did they know it was you?  Oh...theres a list.  So if you have a list, and you say you're John Doe, you shouldn't have to prove you're John Doe?  Is THAT how thin your argument is?  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Anyway, if one party or the other wanted to perhaps "plant" someone or affect the election of another parties' officials, they could if there was no identifications asked for or required.  _
> 
> If you want to steal an election, there are far better ways to go about it than convincing a bunch of people to lie about their identity to make multiple votes and risk prison time. You could stuff a ballot box. Or, for example, you could pass laws to make it more difficult for your political opposition to vote. For example, if you knew that folks without photo ID's tend to vote Democrat, you might pass a photo ID law to cut down on the Democrat votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, that may be an inconvenient truth for democrats but it's a truth none the less.  If you can't qualify to vote by mustering up an acceptable identification....yes....you have disqualified yourself.  If you were going to vote for Obama, Romney or Lyndon LaRouche, if you're too incompetent to qualify yourself, you have disqualified yourself.  I'm all for low hurdles but you guys are taking it to the extreme by cosigning this nonsense.
Click to expand...



I've said this before.  I have a friend who showed up to vote, only to find someone had already voted in his place.  He was DENIED his vote.  He said later, he should have just gone back when someone different was there and pretend to be someone else, twice to cancel out the vote of the person who stole his.


----------



## Liability

BDBoop said:


>



A cartoonish graphic with fictionalized numbers is not persuasive, Bloopers.


----------



## BDBoop

Liability said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cartoonish graphic with fictionalized numbers is not persuasive, Bloopers.
Click to expand...


That's MISS Bloomers to you, mister!


----------



## Liability

BDBoop said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cartoonish graphic with fictionalized numbers is not persuasive, Bloopers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's MISS Bloomers to you, mister!
Click to expand...


No no.  That's your Ms. Stake.

You will continue to be THE source of Bloopers.


----------



## MuadDib

Againsheila said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baloney...I'm not a republican and I'm in favor of voter ID.  If you can't get elected with legal votes, you shouldn't be elected.  And everyone can get an ID.  As I said, I work with the homeless and even they can get ID, yeah they have to jump through hoops, but they still get it.  If you aren't willing to do what it takes to get your id so you can vote, you don't deserve to have a vote.
Click to expand...


Exactly right! I'm not a Republican either, but I completely support voter ID. You virtually cannot function in society today without one, so why should you be allowed to vote without one? That fact that you need a photo ID for all of the other things in life that you need one for totally negates the false argument that it's a poll tax.

Anyone who is too stupid or lazy or whatever to obtain a photo ID for all of the myriad things you need one for in everyday life is probably too stupid or lazy or whatever to vote. 

When you go to vote, it's not too much to ask that you produce an ID to prove that you are who you say you are and that you are legally entitled to vote. Anyone who opposes requiring one flat out supports allowing voter fraud.


----------



## candycorn

Againsheila said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to prevent even one fraudulent vote from being cast is to make voting illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> The costs of doing business argument is half-baked when it gets cooked at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, to put it bluntly; tough.  If those who register to vote, provide valid ID and show up at the proper time and place to cast their ballot vote in higher numbers for Republicans, thats just the way it goes.
> 
> Would you feel good about a bunch of Canadians bussing themselves to Seattle to vote for Maria Cantwell or would you prefer to see her keep her Senate seat on her own?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How did they know it was you?  Oh...theres a list.  So if you have a list, and you say you're John Doe, you shouldn't have to prove you're John Doe?  Is THAT how thin your argument is?  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Anyway, if one party or the other wanted to perhaps "plant" someone or affect the election of another parties' officials, they could if there was no identifications asked for or required.  _
> 
> If you want to steal an election, there are far better ways to go about it than convincing a bunch of people to lie about their identity to make multiple votes and risk prison time. You could stuff a ballot box. Or, for example, you could pass laws to make it more difficult for your political opposition to vote. For example, if you knew that folks without photo ID's tend to vote Democrat, you might pass a photo ID law to cut down on the Democrat votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, that may be an inconvenient truth for democrats but it's a truth none the less.  If you can't qualify to vote by mustering up an acceptable identification....yes....you have disqualified yourself.  If you were going to vote for Obama, Romney or Lyndon LaRouche, if you're too incompetent to qualify yourself, you have disqualified yourself.  I'm all for low hurdles but you guys are taking it to the extreme by cosigning this nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've said this before.  I have a friend who showed up to vote, only to find someone had already voted in his place.  He was DENIED his vote.  He said later, he should have just gone back when someone different was there and pretend to be someone else, twice to cancel out the vote of the person who stole his.
Click to expand...


Where I grew up most of the neighbors are the same persons I grew up next to--not many people left the neighborhood.  Those that did leave the house didn't go too far away.  If I wanted  to, I could likely go to my old elementary school, say that I was one of my childhood friends I grew up with and cast a ballot even though I now live elsewhere.  

It simply boggles my mind why anyone would not want the most sterile field possible for elections....especially given how messed up the rest of the system is due to politics.  It would seem as though "we the people" could at least get our part of the process right.  Whomever we elect will likely turn out to be in it for themselves and put party over people at least part of the time.  At least we can ensure that the voting process is on the up and up.


----------



## MuadDib

Dead people need votes too.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Truthmatters said:


> Paul Weyrich - "I don't want everybody to vote" (Goo Goo) - YouTube
> 
> goo goo motherfuckers



Why do you hate our Democracy?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

MuadDib said:


> Dead people need votes too.



They can still vote here in Chicago. Over and over again.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> The whole voter I.D. argument from the Right is a solution looking for a problem.  There just isn't the rampant voter fraud happening.
> 
> And when the Republicans applaud this purely political move that erodes rights, they are just keeping the consistency they pride themselves on.
> 
> No other ideology consistently erodes rights the way the modern Conservative ideology does.



*There just isn't the rampant voter fraud happening.*

Great! Then you won't have to worry about your candidates getting fewer votes.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Identification Card (initial)  $13.50
> 
> You're disgusted over $13.50
> 
> and that people should prove they have the legal right to vote in my state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That amounts to a poll tax!  And poll taxes have been roundly refuted by the courts.
Click to expand...


You should pay the $13.50 for them.


----------



## Synthaholic

I'm counting on a challenge, and a stay of these disenfranchisement attempts by a Federal judge.


----------



## Peach

rightwinger said:


> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
Click to expand...


It will take a lot of money to set up an ID system that passes Constitutional muster. Free ID at registration is the simplest method, but many counties,  throughout the US, cannot afford to implement such a project.


----------



## candycorn

Just make the voters registration card that you must have to vote and get for free...a picture ID card.  Problem solved.  Unless the dems want to eliminate voters registrations also....


----------



## flacaltenn

BDBoop said:


> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.



What precinct do the homeless vote in? Are they registered? How did they prove citizenship when they registered? 

See Dems don't want to help them get proper ID which would make their ENTIRE LIVES easier. That's not their problem. They just want to run a van to the polls every 4 yrs and round up useful voters for that ONE DAY.. 

If the Repubs were smart (they are not) -- THEY'D be running programs to get folks ID'd in Pennsylvania as soon as this legislation passed. 

THe 2 parties are lazy and need to be replaced..


----------



## flacaltenn

candycorn said:


> Just make the voters registration card that you must have to vote and get for free...a picture ID card.  Problem solved.  Unless the dems want to eliminate voters registrations also....



BINGO!  See govt is too stupid to solve this issue. If THAT were to happen at registration, You wouldn't even NEED to carry the card.. 

The poll worker could be on-line to a secure database of voter info with the photo right THERE on the screen...


----------



## candycorn

flacaltenn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just make the voters registration card that you must have to vote and get for free...a picture ID card.  Problem solved.  Unless the dems want to eliminate voters registrations also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO!  See govt is too stupid to solve this issue. If THAT were to happen at registration, You wouldn't even NEED to carry the card..
> 
> The poll worker could be on-line to a secure database of voter info with the photo right THERE on the screen...
Click to expand...


Well, that is an idea but I fully think we still need a physical card.  I can just see the Civil War veterans trying to get the computer to spit out a picture of someone.  Usually turnout is so paltry that they would probably have time which is why we need an electorial week instead of one day with no real recourse to remedy problems, bad weather, polling place malfunctions (lights, booths, etc...).  But some photo ID is a must; as long as it's freely provided to registered voters.


----------



## flacaltenn

Peach said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will take a lot of money to set up an ID system that passes Constitutional muster. Free ID at registration is the simplest method, but many counties,  throughout the US, cannot afford to implement such a project.
Click to expand...


Nope.. Motor Voter (DMV) can share info with the Registrars -- MOST pixs are right there anyway.. 
Don't tell me that the registrar can't take an E - pix on site and just store it. Don't even need to add cost for the card.. Pops up at the polling place on election day.

Government really needs to concentrates on the BASICS. Like insuring free and fair elections. If they can't do this --- how do you trust them with the rest of your life?? 

ALL of this should be taken of at registration. NOT at the polling place. Just hire MasterCard or Fed Ex -- they would fix it all in a month.


----------



## flacaltenn

candycorn said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just make the voters registration card that you must have to vote and get for free...a picture ID card.  Problem solved.  Unless the dems want to eliminate voters registrations also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO!  See govt is too stupid to solve this issue. If THAT were to happen at registration, You wouldn't even NEED to carry the card..
> 
> The poll worker could be on-line to a secure database of voter info with the photo right THERE on the screen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that is an idea but I fully think we still need a physical card.  I can just see the Civil War veterans trying to get the computer to spit out a picture of someone.  Usually turnout is so paltry that they would probably have time which is why we need an electorial week instead of one day with no real recourse to remedy problems, bad weather, polling place malfunctions (lights, booths, etc...).  But some photo ID is a must; as long as it's freely provided to registered voters.
Click to expand...


... civil war veterans.. 

No more complicated than a speak and spell. The poll log is by last name, address. Find the name -- put in the index number of the voter and up pops the pix.

If ya really havta -- call the Girl Scouts in to do the heavy lifting... THose vets would rather be playing bingo anyway...


----------



## candycorn

flacaltenn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO!  See govt is too stupid to solve this issue. If THAT were to happen at registration, You wouldn't even NEED to carry the card..
> 
> The poll worker could be on-line to a secure database of voter info with the photo right THERE on the screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is an idea but I fully think we still need a physical card.  I can just see the Civil War veterans trying to get the computer to spit out a picture of someone.  Usually turnout is so paltry that they would probably have time which is why we need an electorial week instead of one day with no real recourse to remedy problems, bad weather, polling place malfunctions (lights, booths, etc...).  But some photo ID is a must; as long as it's freely provided to registered voters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... civil war veterans..
> 
> No more complicated than a speak and spell. The poll log is by last name, address. Find the name -- put in the index number of the voter and up pops the pix.
> 
> If ya really havta -- call the Girl Scouts in to do the heavy lifting... THose vets would rather be playing bingo anyway...
Click to expand...


Hell, my VRC is barcoded...should be a snap...

BUT STILL....

If the computer is down or whatever.  Better to have the card with a photo ID.  Solves all our problems.


----------



## frazzledgear

BDBoop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
Click to expand...


You assume he meant preventing legitimate voters from voting when in fact he was specifically referring to putting a stop to voter FRAUD.  And everyone knows it -except you apparently.  You just attach a link regarding made up phony stats about how having a certain skin color means you just can't figure out how to get a valid id and have the balls to pretend he was referring to that!  Does that pass for logic in your world or what?  It is a link contending in this day and age there are legitimate voters by the tens of thousands who manage to rent apartments, houses, drive cars, buy booze and cigarettes, open bank accounts, cash a check, collect welfare, food stamps, social security or a myriad of other government entitlements -all without EVER possessing a single valid ID.  BULLSHIT.  And BULLSHIT on the phony, contrived made up stat written by some political ideologue.  It is NOT believable, sorry.  The very claim that MINORITIES are just too stupid and too incompetent to figure out how to get a valid ID  -is both insulting and racist.  This is exactly the same kind of thing Democrats said about blacks when they owned them -they were like children and couldn't expect to live up to the responsibilities of a white man!  Now it is both Hispanics and blacks who just can't be expected to actually be RESPONSIBLE and have a valid ID on them! (*Even though they engage in the very same activities I do that requires valid ID)*  Only whites and Asians have been able to handle that responsibility?  Because apparently poor WHITES are still getting valid ID -it is ONLY minorities Democrats are claiming just can't be expected to take on that kind of responsibility!  This is the very same Democrat soul killing paternalistic racism they have always wallowed in.   

If illegals voted Republican and Democrats were the victims of voter fraud instead of the beneficiaries and perpetrators -their screeching about how people have a greater right to make sure their vote isn't stolen and diluted by fraud is greater than the "right" for illegals to walk into polling stations and cast a ballot could be heard from shore to shore.  And they would be demanding a near Berlin wall at the border instead of flinging open the doors to illegals -and then insisting valid ID isn't necessary to prevent the MILLIONS of illegals Republicans made it even easier to enter and stay -from also voting.  What is it with Democrats who think other people are just SO dumb they won't be able to see what they are really up to with first doing all they can to flood the country with illegals and then make sure they can vote without any problem whatsoever.  

Understand this -I have a greater right to expect government to protect my vote from being stolen or diluted by fraud than anyone -ANYONE - has a "right" to expect everyone else to just take their word for it that they have a right to cast a vote.  If they do have a right to vote -ID protects THEIR vote from being diluted by fraud as well right along with mine.  If they don't, I expect them and those who wanted them to vote to throw hissy fits, temper tantrums, bitch and moan, wail and gnash their teeth about how in an age where you can't go three days without having to produce ID for something -they exist entirely off the grid with zero ID whatsoever.  Yeah, right.  

ALL rights comes with responsibilities -ALL.  And please, no one insult our intelligence by insisting NO voter fraud is taking place when no one has to prove they have a right to vote!  How the hell would you know, huh?  When no one has to prove they have the right to vote -then you do realize it also means you will never NEVER catch anyone voting illegally.  DUH! Which is the REAL reason Democrats are RABID about insuring it remains as easy as possible to commit fraud -their specialty.  The ENTIRE point of Dems fake "outrage" over the push for voter ID is their intent to protect their ability to commit fraud as easily as possible.  There is no right to commit fraud, no right to make my vote vulnerable to fraud.  Protect EVERYONE'S vote -VOTER ID TO VOTE! PERIOD!


----------



## Artevelde

BDBoop said:


>



Just more partisan lies.


----------



## Artevelde

Peach said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will take a lot of money to set up an ID system that passes Constitutional muster. Free ID at registration is the simplest method, but many counties,  throughout the US, cannot afford to implement such a project.
Click to expand...


Why would an ID have to be free? It can't be free since the taxpayer will always pay for it.


----------



## Si modo

Artevelde said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just more partisan lies.
Click to expand...

Disallowing the foreign national vote is "rigging" in Newspeak.

The constitution does not allow for any foreign national influence at all.  But, Dems WANT that.  Holder will even try to toss his weight around to break the Constitution.  

A federal judge told Holder to pound sand when he tried to prevent Florida from purging non-citizen voters.


----------



## sitarro

That ignorant asshole holder smelled up Houston the other day appearing at the convention of idiot racist twits...... he whined about Texas and their decision on the logic of voter I.D....... you needed 2 photo I.D,s to get into the lousy fucking speech!!!! An intelligent person couldn't make this up. I would have paid money to have seen a sink hole develop and swallow that entire convention center. Dickheads!

By the way, you also need a fucking photo I.D. to get into the stinking Department Of Justice!!!!!!


----------



## flacaltenn

frazzledgear said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You assume he meant preventing legitimate voters from voting when in fact he was specifically referring to putting a stop to voter FRAUD.  And everyone knows it -except you apparently.  You just attach a link regarding made up phony stats about how having a certain skin color means you just can't figure out how to get a valid id and have the balls to pretend he was referring to that!  Does that pass for logic in your world or what?  It is a link contending in this day and age there are legitimate voters by the tens of thousands who manage to rent apartments, houses, drive cars, buy booze and cigarettes, open bank accounts, cash a check, collect welfare, food stamps, social security or a myriad of other government entitlements -all without EVER possessing a single valid ID.  BULLSHIT.  And BULLSHIT on the phony, contrived made up stat written by some political ideologue.  It is NOT believable, sorry.  The very claim that MINORITIES are just too stupid and too incompetent to figure out how to get a valid ID  -is both insulting and racist.  This is exactly the same kind of thing Democrats said about blacks when they owned them -they were like children and couldn't expect to live up to the responsibilities of a white man!  Now it is both Hispanics and blacks who just can't be expected to actually be RESPONSIBLE and have a valid ID on them! (*Even though they engage in the very same activities I do that requires valid ID)*  Only whites and Asians have been able to handle that responsibility?  Because apparently poor WHITES are still getting valid ID -it is ONLY minorities Democrats are claiming just can't be expected to take on that kind of responsibility!  This is the very same Democrat soul killing paternalistic racism they have always wallowed in.
> 
> If illegals voted Republican and Democrats were the victims of voter fraud instead of the beneficiaries and perpetrators -their screeching about how people have a greater right to make sure their vote isn't stolen and diluted by fraud is greater than the "right" for illegals to walk into polling stations and cast a ballot could be heard from shore to shore.  And they would be demanding a near Berlin wall at the border instead of flinging open the doors to illegals -and then insisting valid ID isn't necessary to prevent the MILLIONS of illegals Republicans made it even easier to enter and stay -from also voting.  What is it with Democrats who think other people are just SO dumb they won't be able to see what they are really up to with first doing all they can to flood the country with illegals and then make sure they can vote without any problem whatsoever.
> 
> Understand this -I have a greater right to expect government to protect my vote from being stolen or diluted by fraud than anyone -ANYONE - has a "right" to expect everyone else to just take their word for it that they have a right to cast a vote.  If they do have a right to vote -ID protects THEIR vote from being diluted by fraud as well right along with mine.  If they don't, I expect them and those who wanted them to vote to throw hissy fits, temper tantrums, bitch and moan, wail and gnash their teeth about how in an age where you can't go three days without having to produce ID for something -they exist entirely off the grid with zero ID whatsoever.  Yeah, right.
> 
> ALL rights comes with responsibilities -ALL.  And please, no one insult our intelligence by insisting NO voter fraud is taking place when no one has to prove they have a right to vote!  How the hell would you know, huh?  When no one has to prove they have the right to vote -then you do realize it also means you will never NEVER catch anyone voting illegally.  DUH! Which is the REAL reason Democrats are RABID about insuring it remains as easy as possible to commit fraud -their specialty.  The ENTIRE point of Dems fake "outrage" over the push for voter ID is their intent to protect their ability to commit fraud as easily as possible.  There is no right to commit fraud, no right to make my vote vulnerable to fraud.  Protect EVERYONE'S vote -VOTER ID TO VOTE! PERIOD!
Click to expand...


Hell -- aren't Republicans all rich enough to buy themselves a 2nd registration? Maybe the Koch Bros can buy ya a couple.

Who owns all those 2nd homes? Rich evil Republicans -- calling it in on absentee ballots from the Poconos and voting in Manhattan.. 

We gotta get the Dems worried about REPS committing fraud.. THEN --- govt will have to it's PRIMARY job..


----------



## CrusaderFrank

What's amazing to me is how brazen Dems are in admitting that 10% of the PA vote is probably fraudulent.


----------



## candycorn

Artevelde said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will take a lot of money to set up an ID system that passes Constitutional muster. Free ID at registration is the simplest method, but many counties,  throughout the US, cannot afford to implement such a project.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would an ID have to be free? It can't be free since the taxpayer will always pay for it.
Click to expand...


Free to the recepient.  Anything else is, in fact, a poll tax.


----------



## Liability

candycorn said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will take a lot of money to set up an ID system that passes Constitutional muster. Free ID at registration is the simplest method, but many counties,  throughout the US, cannot afford to implement such a project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would an ID have to be free? It can't be free since the taxpayer will always pay for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Free to the recepient.  Anything else is, in fact, a poll tax.
Click to expand...


No.  It isn't.  Not "in fact," and not at all.

It is just one of the costs associated with living.

You can't walk around naked on city streets, either.  So, by your logic, the poor impoverished voter who is brutally oppressed by the requirement that he walk to the polling booth is being forced to pay a "poll tax" by virtue of the fact that he/she is burdened with the cost of buying clothing.


----------



## candycorn

Liability said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would an ID have to be free? It can't be free since the taxpayer will always pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free to the recepient.  Anything else is, in fact, a poll tax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It isn't.  Not "in fact," and not at all.
> 
> It is just one of the costs associated with living.
> 
> You can't walk around naked on city streets, either.  So, by your logic, the poor impoverished voter who is brutally oppressed by the requirement that he walk to the polling booth is being forced to pay a "poll tax" by virtue of the fact that he/she is burdened with the cost of buying clothing.
Click to expand...


Well, one has to do with your right to vote and the other one has to do with your right to walk around the streets naked.  People who can take their blinders off for .00005 seconds can see the difference...I'm betting thats too high a wall for you to climb.  

You used to be so level headed....what happened?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Libs not only targeting dead people, now they're lobbying the dead pet constituency.  Sure, nothing to see here...move along.

Nonprofit targeting Democratic-leaning voting blocs sends dogs, dead people voter forms | Fox News


----------



## Liability

candycorn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free to the recepient.  Anything else is, in fact, a poll tax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It isn't.  Not "in fact," and not at all.
> 
> It is just one of the costs associated with living.
> 
> You can't walk around naked on city streets, either.  So, by your logic, the poor impoverished voter who is brutally oppressed by the requirement that he walk to the polling booth is being forced to pay a "poll tax" by virtue of the fact that he/she is burdened with the cost of buying clothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, one has to do with your right to vote and the other one has to do with your right to walk around the streets naked.  People who can take their blinders off for .00005 seconds can see the difference...I'm betting thats too high a wall for you to climb.
> 
> You used to be so level headed....what happened?
Click to expand...


Wrong.  BOTH have to do with your right to vote.

If you can't walk on a city street naked, then unless you can buy some clothing, you can't go out to vote.

Exactly the same thing.

And in our land, where there are some folks (like foreigners) who are not permitted to vote in OUR elections, there is no discernible way to prevent that common sense law from being broken unless we set up some kind of system that makes it possible to identify who IS eligible to vote and who is not.


----------



## Moonglow

Ahhh the sweet injustice for the former president by his own party.




> [WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Attorneys for Texas on Thursday cited the appearance of former *President George W. Bush's name on a list of Texas residents who would supposedly be ineligible to vote in *the state under a law requiring voters to show photo identification as evidence a Harvard University study of the measure was deeply flawed.



Attorneys for Texas say study of voter ID law flawed - Yahoo! News


----------



## flacaltenn

Moonglow said:


> Ahhh the sweet injustice for the former president by his own party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Attorneys for Texas on Thursday cited the appearance of former *President George W. Bush's name on a list of Texas residents who would supposedly be ineligible to vote in *the state under a law requiring voters to show photo identification as evidence a Harvard University study of the measure was deeply flawed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attorneys for Texas say study of voter ID law flawed - Yahoo! News
Click to expand...


He actually MIGHT have been ineligible to vote in Texas during the 8 years his primary residence was in Wash DC.. Means nothing.. Except SOMEONE was on their toes making sure Ole George didn't vote for himself TWICE!!!


----------



## Againsheila

gallantwarrior said:


> Libs not only targeting dead people, now they're lobbying the dead pet constituency.  Sure, nothing to see here...move along.
> 
> Nonprofit targeting Democratic-leaning voting blocs sends dogs, dead people voter forms | Fox News



I don't know how it happened, but my friend once got a call from a dating service for her dog.  She said he couldn't come to the phone and that he was a dog.  The guy on the other end of the phone gave her a lecture about judging people based on their appearance.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Againsheila said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Libs not only targeting dead people, now they're lobbying the dead pet constituency.  Sure, nothing to see here...move along.
> 
> Nonprofit targeting Democratic-leaning voting blocs sends dogs, dead people voter forms | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how it happened, but my friend once got a call from a dating service for her dog.  She said he couldn't come to the phone and that he was a dog.  The guy on the other end of the phone gave her a lecture about judging people based on their appearance.
Click to expand...


That's funny!


----------



## BDBoop

Liability said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It isn't.  Not "in fact," and not at all.
> 
> It is just one of the costs associated with living.
> 
> You can't walk around naked on city streets, either.  So, by your logic, the poor impoverished voter who is brutally oppressed by the requirement that he walk to the polling booth is being forced to pay a "poll tax" by virtue of the fact that he/she is burdened with the cost of buying clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one has to do with your right to vote and the other one has to do with your right to walk around the streets naked.  People who can take their blinders off for .00005 seconds can see the difference...I'm betting thats too high a wall for you to climb.
> 
> *You used to be so level headed....what happened?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  BOTH have to do with your right to vote.
> 
> If you can't walk on a city street naked, then unless you can buy some clothing, you can't go out to vote.
> 
> Exactly the same thing.
> 
> And in our land, where there are some folks (like foreigners) who are not permitted to vote in OUR elections, there is no discernible way to prevent that common sense law from being broken unless we set up some kind of system that makes it possible to identify who IS eligible to vote and who is not.
Click to expand...


----------



## tjvh

BDBoop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter ID - which is going to allow Gov. Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania - done," Turzai told the crowd, which burst into applause, as he listed legislative accomplishments under GOP control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't help the Republican position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what? IF Romney deserved to win, he would be able to do so without having shit like that done on his behalf.
Click to expand...


And what *"shit"* might that be?


----------



## candycorn

BDBoop said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one has to do with your right to vote and the other one has to do with your right to walk around the streets naked.  People who can take their blinders off for .00005 seconds can see the difference...I'm betting thats too high a wall for you to climb.
> 
> *You used to be so level headed....what happened?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  BOTH have to do with your right to vote.
> 
> If you can't walk on a city street naked, then unless you can buy some clothing, you can't go out to vote.
> 
> Exactly the same thing.
> 
> And in our land, where there are some folks (like foreigners) who are not permitted to vote in OUR elections, there is no discernible way to prevent that common sense law from being broken unless we set up some kind of system that makes it possible to identify who IS eligible to vote and who is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


If you remember Terral...Liability is beginning to channel him.  I wouldn't be surprised if they are in the same compound out in Montana or Nevada or somewhere.  All kidding and smack aside, I worry about his mental health.  I think his self-imposed exile coming up after Obama wins will be the best thing for him.


----------



## Si modo

candycorn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  BOTH have to do with your right to vote.
> 
> If you can't walk on a city street naked, then unless you can buy some clothing, you can't go out to vote.
> 
> Exactly the same thing.
> 
> And in our land, where there are some folks (like foreigners) who are not permitted to vote in OUR elections, there is no discernible way to prevent that common sense law from being broken unless we set up some kind of system that makes it possible to identify who IS eligible to vote and who is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you remember Terral...Liability is beginning to channel him.  I wouldn't be surprised if they are in the same compound out in Montana or Nevada or somewhere.  All kidding and smack aside, I worry about his mental health.  I think his self-imposed exile coming up after Obama wins will be the best thing for him.
Click to expand...

You are aware that Holder tried to get an injunction against Florida to prevent them from purging foreign nationals from voter rosters?

Get informed.  The Dems WANT foreign nationals voting.  And, no surprise because they have little desire to be constitutional.

No conspiracy, moron.  Just reality.


----------



## BDBoop

candycorn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  BOTH have to do with your right to vote.
> 
> If you can't walk on a city street naked, then unless you can buy some clothing, you can't go out to vote.
> 
> Exactly the same thing.
> 
> And in our land, where there are some folks (like foreigners) who are not permitted to vote in OUR elections, there is no discernible way to prevent that common sense law from being broken unless we set up some kind of system that makes it possible to identify who IS eligible to vote and who is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you remember Terral...Liability is beginning to channel him.  I wouldn't be surprised if they are in the same compound out in Montana or Nevada or somewhere.  All kidding and smack aside, I worry about his mental health.  I think his self-imposed exile coming up after Obama wins will be the best thing for him.
Click to expand...


I don't believe I was here for Terral. I'm just coming up on a year.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

BDBoop said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one has to do with your right to vote and the other one has to do with your right to walk around the streets naked.  People who can take their blinders off for .00005 seconds can see the difference...I'm betting thats too high a wall for you to climb.
> 
> *You used to be so level headed....what happened?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  BOTH have to do with your right to vote.
> 
> If you can't walk on a city street naked, then unless you can buy some clothing, you can't go out to vote.
> 
> Exactly the same thing.
> 
> And in our land, where there are some folks (like foreigners) who are not permitted to vote in OUR elections, there is no discernible way to prevent that common sense law from being broken unless we set up some kind of system that makes it possible to identify who IS eligible to vote and who is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah, that is about as clear as mud. 

One proves his eligibility to vote when he registers.


----------



## Too Tall

BDBoop said:


> Yes, disenfranchising the homeless seems an excellent plan.



All homeless would vote for Obama.  Did I get that right?


----------



## peach174

Stop believing the political spin and lies our there.
Arizona passed an I.D. law in 2004 signed into law By Governor Janet Napolitano (D).
Many states passed voter I.D. laws over the last 8 to 10 years, done by both parties.
Why?
Because the states found adequate proof that people where committing voter fraud.
Dead people were voting, pets were voting and many were found to be voting more than one time under different names. Many were found to be bused in from different counties and voting districts.


----------



## Zoom-boing

When I've voted in the past all they ask me is my name, look for me in the book and say 'is this you'.  They don't even ask to see my registration card.  I've asked 'don't you want to see some ID'?  They just looked at me and blinked.  'How do you know I am this person'?  Their response was 'sign here'.  ???

I don't see what the big fuss is about showing ID in order to vote.  Of all the things we need to show ID for, don't you think that voting is a biggie?  I do.


----------



## Dr.House

Zoom-boing said:


> When I've voted in the past all they ask me is my name, look for me in the book and say 'is this you'.  They don't even ask to see my registration card.  I've asked 'don't you want to see some ID'?  They just looked at me and blinked.  'How do you know I am this person'?  Their response was 'sign here'.  ???
> 
> I don't see what the big fuss is about showing ID in order to vote.  Of all the things we need to show ID for, don't you think that voting is a biggie?  I do.



Anything that could possibly reduce voter fraud is automatically rejected by the democratics...


----------



## Too Tall

BDBoop said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is not that PennDOT is not charging for an ID, but rather, that the supporting documentation is not free. The instant any required thing becomes non-free as a prerequisite to voting, it becomes a poll tax, and poll taxes are unconstitutional.
> 
> So in order to get that ID (see prior paragraph), you would have to supply:
> 
> Social Security Card
> AND
> One of the following:
> Certificate of U.S. Citizenship
> Certificate of Naturalization
> Valid U.S. Passport
> *Birth Certificate with a raised seal
> PLUS
> Two proofs of **residency such as lease agreements, current utility bills, mortgage documents, W-2 form, tax records
> 
> It cost $10 to get a new copy of my social security card, and it costs at least that much to get a copy of my birth certificate.
> 
> And yes. I am not one of them, but many MANY people don't have $13.50 - and IMO, they shouldn't have to.
> 
> Besides. What is really shocking about the OP is that the man said this to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok,  nice post. concise and raises some points.
> 
> 
> let me ask you then;
> 
> One of the following:
> Certificate of U.S. Citizenship
> Certificate of Naturalization
> Valid U.S. Passport
> *Birth Certificate with a raised seal
> PLUS
> Two proofs of **residency such as lease agreements, current utility bills, mortgage documents, W-2 form, tax records
> 
> who , does not have at least on of these aside from the SSI card?
> 
> and, don't you think its a tad patronizing to assume these folks don't have any of the above? Or maybe......
> 
> Not everyone does things in their own best interests, hell, theres over what,  a million people that could get their kids on Schip, but don't because, they are just to indolent or non caring to do so *shrugs*some folks just don't give a crap about voting, we got what, 64% of the populace voting last time?....see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was on that list for a time. My marriage ended abruptly, I was living with my sister. When I got a job a few weeks later, my driver's license was not enough (and she loaned me the money for that) - I had to pay $10 for my social security card. At some point, I'll need more money for my birth certificate (since I didn't think to grab it on my way out the door).
> 
> I have a question. How many decades has this country NOT felt the need to make laws like this?
> 
> What's changed.
Click to expand...


If you have a drivers license, military ID, passport or certain other types of photo ID, youre all set to vote, assuming that you are registered to vote.


----------

